# 2 ore valgono la pena?



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


evidentemente si.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Questa è una delle differenze a cui alludevo nel 3d di Diletta. Uno che corre questo rischio è troppo differente.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?



[video=youtube;hYoh44LD_2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYoh44LD_2Y[/video]


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

cosa è evidente?





Tebe ha detto:


> evidentemente si.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa è evidente?


è evidente perchè i motel sono pieni. E' evidente perchè c'è un alta percentuale di persone che tradiscono.
Non si parla di mosche bianche.
Non mi pare almeno.


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è evidente perchè i motel sono pieni. E' evidente perchè c'è un alta percentuale di persone che tradiscono.
> Non si parla di mosche bianche.
> Non mi pare almeno.


vero.
però so anche che al momento in cui alcuni di loro sono sgamati piangono lacrime amare...a quel punto qualcuno se lo chiederà se davvero ne valeva la pena per quattro salti in padella


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


Se le due ore al motel sono una volta ogni 3 mesi e senza un contorno per quel che mi riguarda no.
La scopata fine a se stessa non mi significa nulla e sinceramente sono certa che non mi lascerebbe nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


Dipende da quello che hai in casa no?
Da quanto ti importa di quello che hai in casa
Da quanto esso vale per te no?

E dipende molto anche da CHI hai in casa...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?



ciao Mini..mi onori di aprire un dibattito su una mia risposta vedo...:smile::smile:

Mini se uno fa',ad esempio come il sottoscritto e come la Tebastra,rischio e'minimo...le vede Man ogni 2 mesi,io la tipa non la vedo da 3(e infatti la sto sostituendo..).Certo se e'uno fa'come il mio amico kreti,tutti i gg pausa a casa dell'amante single,prima o poi si viene beccati.


----------



## stellina (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


ma ne vale la pena fumare se sappiamo che forse ci farà perdere anni di vita?
o mangiare i dolci se sappiamo che forse ci verrà il diabete e che prenderemo peso?
non so se vale la pena in modo oggettivo a tutte queste domande ma posso dirti che per alcuni vale la pena e per altri no. dipende da chi siamo, da quello che pensiamo. siamo tutti diversi. alcuni per 2 ore in motel (come dici tu) perdono la testa, altri rimangono agganciati alla loro famiglia e la prendono come una ricreazione, altri pur sapendo che è altro dalla famiglia ci investono sentimenti...siamo tutti diversi e diverse saranno le attitudini.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

E aggiungo che comunque nel momento che lo fai, probabilmente è più forte la voglia di farlo che la paura di essere scoperto. Per questo non capisco il rischiare per una scopata con una persona di cui non te ne frega nulla, o l'andare a prostitute o escort ecc ecc


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è evidente perchè i motel sono pieni. E' evidente perchè c'è un alta percentuale di persone che tradiscono.
> Non si parla di mosche bianche.
> Non mi pare almeno.



i motel non sono però pieni di coppie clandestine e basta, io vivo con mia madre, il mio compagno è tornato dai suoi e noi in motel ci andiamo quando possiamo  è pure terribilmente affascinante 


secondo me la risposta è no, prima o poi si guarderà con nostalgia a quello che si è perso una volta scoperti e o lasciati o perdonati con riserva... perchè non è solo la famiglia ma è tutta la costruzione della coppia con dinamiche e "tradizioni" proprie di questa...


----------



## free (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?



io ho imparato ad ipotizzare le varie possibili conseguenze delle mie azioni, il che prescinde da ragionamenti etici basati su principi astratti
se una cosa mi sembra non abbia conseguenze negative rilevanti, la faccio
una continua paraculata, insomma
credo che riguardo al tradimento sia un po' lo stesso, con la differenza fondamentale che per vari motivi il traditore non pensa di rischiare "tutto", pensa sempre di poterla arrangiare in qualche modo...


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> però so anche che al momento in cui alcuni di loro sono sgamati piangono lacrime amare...a quel punto qualcuno se lo chiederà se davvero ne valeva la pena per quattro salti in padella


Eh, ma la tua domanda all'inizio era un altra.
Con il senno del poi ci costruiamo le metropoli.


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

se sono 2 ore e basta 1 volta al mese il rischio scoperta è minimo. è come andare a puttane. (scusate)
se sono 2 ore tutti i giorni da 365 giorni il rischio è altissimo, ma in questo caso, non è la scopata delle 2 ore e basta. c'è un oltre per il quale forse vale la pena rischiare. 
Ma, come ha detto qualcun altro, c'è da capire cosa si lascia o cosa ci aspetta oltre la porta dell'hotel.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se le due ore al motel sono una volta ogni 3 mesi e senza un contorno per quel che mi riguarda no.
> La scopata fine a se stessa non mi significa nulla e sinceramente *sono certa che non mi lascerebbe nulla*.


Mai dire mai.


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma ne vale la pena fumare se sappiamo che forse ci farà perdere anni di vita?
> o mangiare i dolci se sappiamo che forse ci verrà il diabete e che prenderemo peso?
> non so se vale la pena in modo oggettivo a tutte queste domande ma posso dirti* che per alcuni vale la pena e per altri no. dipende da chi siamo, *da quello che pensiamo. siamo tutti diversi. alcuni per 2 ore in motel (come dici tu) perdono la testa, altri rimangono agganciati alla loro famiglia e la prendono come una ricreazione, altri pur sapendo che è altro dalla famiglia ci investono sentimenti...siamo tutti diversi e diverse saranno le attitudini.


ho capito


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito


ne hai messo di tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito


See.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


E' come chiedere al giocatore incallito se vale la pena giocarsi la casa per una partita di poker o al tossico se vale la pena rischiare la salute per l'ennesima pera. Credo che se non sei in quel meccanismo (forse anche coattivo, nevrotico, chissà ....) non lo capisci. Credo ma potrei sbagliare.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' come chiedere al giocatore incallito se vale la pena giocarsi la casa per una partita di poker o al tossico se vale la pena rischiare la salute per l'ennesima pera. Credo che se non sei in quel meccanismo (forse anche coattivo, nevrotico, chissà ....) non lo capisci. Credo ma potrei sbagliare.


però così è estremizzato.
Un tossico non si fa di eroina 1 volta ogni tre mesi, magari.
Come un giocatore non si fa la partitina una volta ogni due.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma ne vale la pena fumare se sappiamo che forse ci farà perdere anni di vita?
> o mangiare i dolci se sappiamo che forse ci verrà il diabete e che prenderemo peso?
> non so se vale la pena in modo oggettivo a tutte queste domande* ma posso dirti che per alcuni vale la pena e per altri no. dipende da chi siamo, da quello che pensiamo. siamo tutti diversi. alcuni per 2 ore in motel (come dici tu) perdono la testa, altri rimangono agganciati alla loro famiglia e la prendono come una ricreazione, altri pur sapendo che è altro dalla famiglia ci investono sentimenti...siamo tutti diversi e diverse saranno le attitudini.*



super quoto e vedo se ti posso approvare.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E aggiungo che comunque nel momento che lo fai, probabilmente è più forte la voglia di farlo che la paura di essere scoperto. *Per questo non capisco il rischiare per una scopata con una persona di cui non te ne frega nulla, o l'andare a prostitute o escort ecc ecc


è vero....


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per questo non capisco il rischiare per una scopata con una persona di cui non te ne frega nulla, o l'andare a prostitute o escort ecc ecc


Scusa, ma tu l'hai fatto e quindi dovresti saperlo. Perchè tradire con una persona che mai e poi mai potrebbe essere il tuo partner? Inutile e soltanto un esercizio di stile per sentirsi moderni.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però così è estremizzato.
> Un tossico non si fa di eroina 1 volta ogni tre mesi, magari.
> Come un giocatore non si fa la partitina una volta ogni due.


Le dipendenze secondo me non si misurano in maggiore o minore frequenza nel compimento del gesto nel breve periodo, ma nella ripetivitità dello stesso anche nel lungo periodo. se vai a letto con una donna diversa una volta all'anno per dieci anni secondo me c'è la volontà di farlo e ripeterlo, seppure con una lunga distanza di tempo.


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero....


ma tu che ne sai?


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

daniele questo non è un 3D per te.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai?



e tu i fatti tuoi?







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu l'hai fatto e quindi dovresti saperlo. Perchè tradire con una persona che mai e poi mai potrebbe essere il tuo partner? Inutile e soltanto un esercizio di stile per sentirsi moderni.



Ti risulta che abbia rischiato per una scopata?
A me non sembra proprio


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai dire mai.


Non ho detto che non mi accadrà mai, anche se dubito di finire a letto con un perfetto sconosciuto, ma se capitasse sono certa che pur piacendomi alla fine mi resterebbe il nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non mi accadrà mai, anche se dubito di finire a letto con un perfetto sconosciuto, ma se capitasse sono certa che pur piacendomi alla fine mi resterebbe il nulla.


Potrebbe restarti la voglia, altro che. Che nulla.


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe restarti la voglia, altro che. Che nulla.


casomai la voglia se la leva. il bis, più che altro.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Potrebbe restarti la voglia, altro che*. Che nulla.


Il desiderio, in effetti, è il MOTORE delle nostre esistenze, anche se non sempre lo si ammette


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> casomai la voglia se la leva. il *bis*, più che altro.


ma si: e vai col ter, quater, quinques e crepi l'avarizia :rotfl::up:


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma si: e vai col ter, quater, quinques e crepi l'avarizia :rotfl::up:


scusa, ma perchè porre limiti alla divina provvidenza. poi diventerebbe abituale e quindi non rientra nel dibattito.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe restarti la voglia, altro che. Che nulla.


ma a quel punto diventa una relazione con coinvolgimento ecc ecc
Ti sto dicendo che non finisco a letto con un uomo conosciuto una sera, devo conoscere una persona per esserne attratta e finirci a letto
Quindi se domani prendo una botta in testa e mi scopo uno sconosciuto, non è il gradimento a letto che mi fa venire la voglia di una seconda volta.
Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa, ma perchè porre limiti alla divina provvidenza. poi diventerebbe abituale e quindi non rientra nel dibattito.


sofista ! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *ma a quel punto diventa una relazione con coinvolgimento ecc ecc
> *Ti sto dicendo che non finisco a letto con un uomo conosciuto una sera, devo conoscere una persona per esserne attratta e finirci a letto
> Quindi se domani prendo una botta in testa e mi scopo uno sconosciuto, non è il gradimento a letto che mi fa venire la voglia di una seconda volta.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata


Perchè? Cioè: "a me piace uno per come scopa perchè nessuno m'ha mai fatto godere così e ne voglio ancora." <<< se intendi QUESTO coinvolgimento, sicuro. Ma io lo so che tu ti devi sentire in un certo modo per andare con qualcuno. E' che non sempre è cos' ed anche per uno di una notte potresti trovarti a pensare il virgolettato di cui sopra. Mai dire mai.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma a quel punto diventa una relazione con coinvolgimento ecc ecc
> Ti sto dicendo che non finisco a letto con un uomo conosciuto una sera, devo conoscere una persona per esserne attratta e finirci a letto
> *Quindi se domani prendo una botta in testa e mi scopo uno sconosciuto, non è il gradimento a letto che mi fa venire la voglia di una seconda volta.*
> Non so se mi sono spiegata


Credo che JB si riferisse al piacere di rifarlo con un nuovo, diverso sconosciuto. ma come dice JB potrei non aver capito un cavolo :smile:


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

elle7, tu da quando non scopi, se è permesso sapere.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> elle7, tu da quando non scopi, se è permesso sapere.


Dammi il nesso logico tra la tua domanda e questo post e forse rispondo :carneval::mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?



Non credo che il pensiero primario si di sconvolgere un equilibrio 
Chi lo fa spera sempre di non  essere sgamato...
e di conseguenza nessun equilibrio è sconvolto...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Cioè: "a *me piace uno per come scopa* perchè nessuno m'ha mai fatto godere così e ne voglio ancora." <<< se intendi QUESTO coinvolgimento, sicuro. Ma io lo so che tu ti devi sentire in un certo modo per andare con qualcuno. E' che non sempre è cos' ed anche per uno di una notte potresti trovarti a pensare il virgolettato di cui sopra. Mai dire mai.



Non mi basta, questa è la differenza
Se scopi da Dio e un secondo dopo ti guardo in faccia e non so cosa dire, se non sento il bisogno di sentirti ecc ecc
dubito che riscoperemo un'altra volta
Poi puoi non essere l'uomo con cui voglio vivere, puoi non essere uno con cui riuscirei a convivere, ecc ecc
Ma se non mi prendi la testa, puoi essere rocco siffredi che la cosa non mi interessa


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che JB si riferisse al piacere di rifarlo con un nuovo, diverso sconosciuto. ma come dice JB potrei non aver capito un cavolo :smile:


Già spiegato sopra


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già spiegato sopra


Merci. :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' come chiedere al giocatore incallito se vale la pena giocarsi la casa per una partita di poker o al tossico se vale la pena rischiare la salute per l'ennesima pera. Credo che se non sei in quel meccanismo (forse anche coattivo, nevrotico, chissà ....) non lo capisci. Credo ma potrei sbagliare.



quoto


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto


Grazie, un'approvazione fa sempre bene allo spirito perché ti fa sentire meno solo nel mare aperto dell'esistenza :smile: ps Poetico oggi eh?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu l'hai fatto e quindi dovresti saperlo. Perchè tradire con una persona che mai e poi mai potrebbe essere il tuo partner? Inutile e soltanto un esercizio di stile per sentirsi moderni.



effetivamente ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi basta, questa è la differenza
> Se scopi da Dio e un secondo dopo ti guardo in faccia e non so cosa dire, *se non sento il bisogno di sentirti *ecc ecc
> dubito che riscoperemo un'altra volta
> Poi puoi non essere l'uomo con cui voglio vivere, puoi non essere uno con cui riuscirei a convivere, ecc ecc
> Ma se non mi prendi la testa, puoi essere rocco siffredi che la cosa non mi interessa


Massì testa. Tu cerchi il coinvolgimento emotivo, è diverso. E ti ripeto: MAI DIRE MAI.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> effetivamente ...


Già risposto a Daniele
Il fatto che non volessi che lui diventasse il mio compagno non vuol dire che l'ho mai considerato una semplice scopata
o 2 ore in un motel


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già risposto a Daniele
> Il fatto che non volessi che lui diventasse il mio compagno non vuol dire che l'ho mai considerato una semplice scopata
> o 2 ore in un motel


Questo è molto ragionevole. Quante persone fanno l'amore, stanno bene insieme quando hanno voglia di vedersi ma non gradiscono un legame continuativo. Anzi, forse ormai questa è la norma tra i più giovani e tra i singles.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già risposto a Daniele
> Il fatto che non volessi che lui diventasse il mio compagno non vuol dire che l'ho mai considerato una semplice scopata
> o 2 ore in un motel



Si ho letto...
Sai che ho sempre un pò di timore a scriverti perchè non so cosa possa arrivarti o  cosa ti pensare di quello che ti scrivo o ancora peggio cosa o ch può esserci dietro...
Comunque in base a quello che scrivi e cioè che non volessi diventasse il tuo compagno 
cosa ti faceva rischiare tutto ?


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dammi il nesso logico tra la tua domanda e questo post e forse rispondo :carneval::mexican:


non c'entra nulla, era così per sapere, curiosità. io per esempio ho quasi dimenticato l'iter da seguire e non trovo più neanche il manuale ne gli appunti che prendevo di volta in volta, sono tabula rasa, avrei la necessità di un ripasso pratico.  Sonio serio, non scherzo.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non c'entra nulla, era così per sapere, curiosità. io per esempio ho quasi dimenticato l'iter da seguire e non trovo più neanche il manuale ne gli appunti che prendevo di volta in volta, sono tabula rasa, avrei la necessità di un ripasso pratico.  Sonio serio, non scherzo.


So benissimo che dici il vero perchè anche io per lungo tempo non ho avuto una vita sessuale e solo da alcuni mesi grazie ad un riavvicinamento affettivo a mia moglie sto riscoprendo il piacere di un contatto fisico, di un'intimità, di uno sincero scambio di piacere. :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ho letto...
> Sai che ho sempre un pò di timore a scriverti perchè non so cosa possa arrivarti o cosa ti pensare di quello che ti scrivo o ancora peggio cosa o ch può esserci dietro...
> Comunque in base a quello che scrivi e cioè che non volessi diventasse il tuo compagno
> cosa ti faceva rischiare tutto ?


Sul fatto che hai timore mi hai sorridere, nn ne capisco il motivo:smile:
Cosa mi faceva rischiare tutto?
Bella domanda. Forse non ho mai pensato di rischiare, forse come molti traditori sono stata convinta che non mi avrebbe mai sgamato, non so...
La cosa che mi ha sempre colpito era lo sdoppiamento che avveniva in me
Era come se fossimo due persona e che mio marito non conoscendo l'altra me, non potesse scoprirmi.
Se noti anche quando scirvo qui sono spessissimo più dalla parte dei traditi. Sono molto rigida sul tradimento, e sull'accettare il tradimento del mio partner come se il mio tradimento non fosse rilevante
E' una cosa su cui sto lavorando


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

*L7*

però tu ste cose le devi dire di spontanea volontà, cioè che sei tornato a trombare con tua moglie. io manco lo sapevo, altrimenti non ti avrei chiesto.


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

*farfalla*

cioè, tu vuoi dire che se tuo marito ti tradisse, t'incazzeresti? e che predica potresti fare dal tuo pulpito?

pensaci bene.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> però tu ste cose le devi dire di spontanea volontà, cioè che sei tornato a trombare con tua moglie. io manco lo sapevo, altrimenti non ti avrei chiesto.


No attenzione non sono tornato a fare sesso con lei, ma stiamo tentando di riavvicinarci sul piano fisico, per ora, ripeto, sul piano gestuale e dell'intimità nel senso di carezze, abbracci, baci, ma per ora niente di più. E' un inizio, proviamo a percorrere sta strada vediamo che ne esce.


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No attenzione non sono tornato a fare sesso con lei, ma stiamo tentando di riavvicinarci sul piano fisico, per ora, ripeto, sul piano gestuale e dell'intimità nel senso di carezze, abbracci, baci, ma per ora niente di più. E' un inizio, proviamo a percorrere sta strada vediamo che ne esce.


ti auguro di cuore che abbia un lieto fine. :up:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul fatto che hai timore mi hai sorridere, nn ne capisco il motivo:smile:
> Cosa mi faceva rischiare tutto?
> *Bella domanda. Forse non ho mai pensato di rischiare, forse come molti traditori sono stata convinta che non mi avrebbe mai sgamato, non so...*
> La cosa che mi ha sempre colpito era lo sdoppiamento che avveniva in me
> ...



ho capito ...
E la penso anche io cosi sul fatto del rischio dell'equilibrio...
Penso che anche chi tradisce senza contorni e sentimenti lo faccia con lo stesso pensiero...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cioè, tu vuoi dire che se tuo marito ti tradisse, t'incazzeresti? e che predica potresti fare dal tuo pulpito?
> 
> pensaci bene.


Bon hai centrato in pieno il nucleo degli unici miei dissapori con farfalla.
Dopo che le ho detto in faccia.
Dopo quello che hai fatto tu, tutto quello che ti dona tuo marito è oro colato, e non sei nella posizione di chiedere o pretendere nulla da lui.

Questo è l'unico neo.

Per tutto il resto la reputo un'ottima persona.

Cioè se io sono lei, e becco mio marito a chattare con siti porno, mi dico dentro...ben dai con quello che ho fatto io a lui, è meglio che mi stia zitta.

E invece no, contando sul fatto, che lui non sa, o peggio non immaginerebbe MAI, allora mi sento in diritto di indignarmi e di incazzarmi.

Io su ste cose non ci sto dentro e mi fanno schifo.

Cioè i miei peccati non contano.
ma contano sempre e solo quelli degli altri...

E allora vafanculo no?


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

*conte*

io però prima di giudicare una persona cerco di conoscerla per quello che ha fatto, nel bene e nel male. Poi cerco di capire il PERCHE' di ciò che ha fatto e quindi mi creo un'idea di ciò che è per me. un tradimento non è da crocifiggere e occorre capire il perchè lei lo abbia fatto.


leggerò dopo, non potro eventualmente rispondere.

ciao,.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti risulta che abbia rischiato per una scopata?
> A me non sembra proprio


Hai tradito per N° volte una scopata, non ci vedo niente di differente tra N=1 o N=100 quando non c'è un interesse sentimentale. Sei moderna suvvia, non ne sei contenta? Non ne è contento tuo marito che sei "sbocciata" a pecorina? 
Perchè scrivo questo? Perchè a prescindere da quello che dici del tuo rapporto con lui...tutti i rapporti con gli amanti sono così se non c'è amore, quindi non vedo niente di meno bello o più brutto rispetto al Lotharone che con le donne è in un modo, poi viene qui e come al bar si vanta delle scue sonore scopate, perchè Lotharone vuole sentirsi ancora giovane...e mi ricorda qualcuno.
Tu hai rischiato N° volte per N° volte una scopata, hai rischiato di più ed hai rischiato per la medesima merce, non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai tradito per N° volte una scopata, non ci vedo niente di differente tra N=1 o N=100 quando non c'è un interesse sentimentale. Sei moderna suvvia, non ne sei contenta? *Non ne è contento tuo marito che sei "sbocciata" a pecorina? *
> Perchè scrivo questo? Perchè a prescindere da quello che dici del tuo rapporto con lui...tutti i rapporti con gli amanti sono così se non c'è amore, quindi non vedo niente di meno bello o più brutto rispetto al Lotharone che con le donne è in un modo, poi viene qui e come al bar si vanta delle scue sonore scopate, perchè Lotharone vuole sentirsi ancora giovane...e mi ricorda qualcuno.
> Tu hai rischiato N° volte per N° volte una scopata, hai rischiato di più ed hai rischiato per la medesima merce, non ci siamo proprio.


Un pò forte, gratutito, ingiusto anche, non ti pare? I rapporti non sono tutti uguali, saranno pure fatti suoi del marito e dei suoi amanti quello che provano. Anche perchè non mi pare che farfalla faccia la morale a Lothar


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un pò forte, gratutito, ingiusto anche, non ti pare? I rapporti non sono tutti uguali, saranno pure fatti suoi del marito e dei suoi amanti quello che provano. Anche perchè non mi pare che farfalla faccia la morale a Lothar


Gliela fa, e non si accorge che il Lotharone con le sue amanti è una persona perfetta da certi lati e sicuramente non le tratta da mignottelle come sembra qui, poi viene in questo sito e via con i racconti delle sonore scopate, è un classico di chi arrivato ad una certa età tradisce perchè deve sparare le ultime cartucce, chissà se ti viene un infarto, un ictus o compagnia bella e dopo il salsicciotto rimane a riposo? Perchè lo fanno? Valgono la pena quelle 2 ore? Si, se ti fanno sembrare giovane (per queste persone è così) oppure se ti fanno sembare migliore ai tuoi occhi, in fondo è un prezzo che sono ben disposti che altri paghino, come sempre.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Gliela fa,* e non si accorge che il Lotharone con le sue amanti è una persona perfetta da certi lati e sicuramente non le tratta da mignottelle come sembra qui, poi viene in questo sito e via con i racconti delle sonore scopate, è un classico di chi arrivato ad una certa età tradisce perchè deve sparare le ultime cartucce, chissà se ti viene un infarto, un ictus o compagnia bella e dopo il salsicciotto rimane a riposo? Perchè lo fanno? Valgono la pena quelle 2 ore? Si, se ti fanno sembrare giovane (per queste persone è così) oppure se ti fanno sembare migliore ai tuoi occhi, in fondo è un prezzo che sono ben disposti che altri paghino, come sempre.


Non posso replicare perché non saprei neppure dove iniziare a cercare. A me non è capitato mai di leggerlo. Credo cmq che farfalla qualora non condivida la tua affermazione, non tarderà a fartelo sapere.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cioè, tu vuoi dire che se tuo marito ti tradisse, t'incazzeresti? e che predica potresti fare dal tuo pulpito?
> 
> pensaci bene.


Mio marito non fa sesso con me da quasi due anni. Ho fatto di tutto per capire, aiutarlo, proporre cercare di salvare la nostra coppia. Ho pianto, urlato, ho fatto mesi di silenzio e in questo momento sono preoccupata per lui, il mio pensiero è sempre al perchè non riesce a risolvere questa cosa.
Se dopo due anni di pianti e disperazione mi accorgessi che non scopa con me perchè è innamorato di un'altra o semplicemnte scopa con un'altra, si mi incazzerei. Ma non per il tradimento sessuale, di quello forse sarei sollevata perchè capirei che è un uomo sano, che sta bene psicologicamente, ma perchè ha lasciato che io mi logorassi, mi arrampicassi sugli specchi, spendessi soldi da uno psicologo per trovare una soluzione a noi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon hai centrato in pieno il nucleo degli unici miei dissapori con farfalla.
> Dopo che le ho detto in faccia.
> Dopo quello che hai fatto tu, *tutto quello che ti dona tuo marito è oro colato*, e non sei nella posizione di chiedere o pretendere nulla da lui.
> 
> ...


E cosa mi dona?


P.S. Grazie per l'ottima persona.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non fa sesso con me da quasi due anni. Ho fatto di tutto per capire, aiutarlo, proporre cercare di salvare la nostra coppia. Ho pianto, urlato, ho fatto mesi di silenzio e in questo momento sono preoccupata per lui, il mio pensiero è sempre al perchè non riesce a risolvere questa cosa.
> Se dopo due anni di pianti e disperazione mi accorgessi che non scopa con me perchè è innamorato di un'altra o semplicemnte scopa con un'altra, *si mi incazzerei*. Ma non per il tradimento sessuale, di quello forse sarei sollevata perchè capirei che è un uomo sano, che sta bene psicologicamente, ma perchè ha lasciato che io mi logorassi, mi arrampicassi sugli specchi, spendessi soldi da uno psicologo per trovare una soluzione a noi.


direi...


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non fa sesso con me da quasi due anni. Ho fatto di tutto per capire, aiutarlo, proporre cercare di salvare la nostra coppia. Ho pianto, urlato, ho fatto mesi di silenzio e in questo momento sono preoccupata per lui, il mio pensiero è sempre al perchè non riesce a risolvere questa cosa.
> Se dopo due anni di pianti e disperazione mi accorgessi che non scopa con me perchè è innamorato di un'altra o semplicemnte scopa con un'altra, si mi incazzerei. Ma non per il tradimento sessuale, di quello forse sarei sollevata perchè capirei che è un uomo sano, che sta bene psicologicamente, ma perchè ha lasciato che io mi logorassi, mi arrampicassi sugli specchi, spendessi soldi da uno psicologo per trovare una soluzione a noi.


verde vituale


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai tradito per N° volte una scopata, non ci vedo niente di differente tra N=1 o N=100 quando non c'è un interesse sentimentale. Sei moderna suvvia, non ne sei contenta? Non ne è contento tuo marito che sei "sbocciata" a pecorina?
> Perchè scrivo questo? Perchè a prescindere da quello che dici del tuo rapporto con lui...tutti i rapporti con gli amanti sono così se non c'è amore, quindi non vedo niente di meno bello o più brutto rispetto al Lotharone che con le donne è in un modo, poi viene qui e come al bar si vanta delle scue sonore scopate, perchè Lotharone vuole sentirsi ancora giovane...e mi ricorda qualcuno.
> Tu hai rischiato N° volte per N° volte una scopata, hai rischiato di più ed hai rischiato per la medesima merce, non ci siamo proprio.


Tra me e Lothar c'è un abisso. Non sto dicendo che io sia meglio e lui peggio
Siamo semplicemente agli antipodi
Se quell'uomo fosse solo una scopata non sarei ancora al suo fianco ora visto che non ci scopo da 3 anni.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito non fa sesso con me da quasi due anni. Ho fatto di tutto per capire, aiutarlo, proporre cercare di salvare la nostra coppia. Ho pianto, urlato, ho fatto mesi di silenzio e in questo momento sono preoccupata per lui, il mio pensiero è sempre al perchè non riesce a risolvere questa cosa.
> Se dopo due anni di pianti e disperazione mi accorgessi che non scopa con me perchè è innamorato di un'altra o semplicemnte scopa con un'altra, si mi incazzerei. Ma non per il tradimento sessuale, di quello forse sarei sollevata perchè capirei che è un uomo sano, che sta bene psicologicamente, ma perchè ha lasciato che io mi logorassi, mi arrampicassi sugli specchi, spendessi soldi da uno psicologo per trovare una soluzione a noi.


senza polemica...
ma non hai mai pensato neanche per un istante che forse sa di te o immagina 
me per questo in qualche modo ha un rifiuto nei tuo confronti?
Molto spesso qui i traditi che hanno beccato dicono di avere un rifiuto nel fare sesso con il partner ...
non è una cosa così assurda...
Tu parti comunque dal presupposto che il problema dipenda esclusivamente da lui..
Mi sembra di aver capito che tuo marito sia una persona chiusa in se stessa e "capace" di tirare fuori solo se 
stimolato...
anche mio marito è così e quando ha qualcosa prima cosa penso sempre sia qualcosa 
dovuta in qualche modo a me e che non ha la forza di esternarla ..che sia per non farsi del male per non farmi del male 
per evitare inutili discussioni che poi non cambierebbero la situazione o per qualsiasi altro motivo...
Di conseguenza cerco sempre di farmi un esamino di coscienza e capire ...
Cioè insomma cerca di capire che ad esempio come io arrivi ad avere un po' di timore nel parlare con te (che non ti conosco)perché reputo che
IN CERTE cose tu sia troppo determinata a non vedere oltre a quello che sono le tue certezze ,mi dico potrebbe che tuo marito abbia lo stesso timore o no?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senza polemica...
> ma non hai mai pensato neanche per un istante che forse sa di te o immagina
> me per questo in qualche modo ha un rifiuto nei tuo confronti?
> Molto spesso qui i traditi che hanno beccato dicono di avere un rifiuto nel fare sesso con il partner ...
> ...


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Non credo che il pensiero primario si di sconvolgere un equilibrio
> *Chi lo fa spera sempre di non essere sgamato...
> e di conseguenza nessun equilibrio è sconvolto...


neanch'io


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa luna..non mi stò incazzando con te premetto...ma un pochino leggendo mi chiedoerchè cazzo deve essere sempre colpa nostra?non fa sesso con noi?..è colpa nostra, è annoiato? siamo noi che non diamo stimoli, ci tradisce? COLPA SEMPRE NOSTRA.....cazzarola...no dai......sfogo finito continuate pure....dovevo dirlo scusate...



quoto


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senza polemica...
> ma non hai mai pensato neanche per un istante che forse sa di te o immagina


Penso che lui non sappia, ma penso anche che questa nuova farfalla che ne è uscita da questa sporca esperienza non possa piacere a lui, quindi si trova per le mani una moglie che non è più sua moglie, perchè diciamocelo, in un traditore anche non scoperto, qualcosa cambia e quel qualcosa è sempre in peggio, diventa più cinico, più "moderno", più abile nel inculare il prossimo e quindi potrebbe perdere quella purezza d'animo che prima aveva.
Farfalla io la vewdo non prendere ne le parti dei traditi e ne dei traditori, ma dovrebbe imparare a non giudicare chi tradisce, perchè non ne ha la statura morale per dirlo, mi spiace per lei che suo marito ha un problema e non ne parla con lei....
Ah, un uomo sano non pewr forza deve scopare, anzi se posso dirla il mio migliore amico tra gravidanza della compagna e gli attuali 7 mesi sono 15 mesi che non scopa...e vive comunque felice e non lo vedo malato.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Penso che lui non sappia, ma penso anche che questa nuova farfalla che ne è uscita da *questa sporca esperienza *non possa piacere a lui, quindi si trova per le mani una moglie che non è più sua moglie, perchè diciamocelo, in un traditore anche non scoperto, qualcosa cambia e quel qualcosa è sempre in peggio, diventa più cinico, più "moderno", più abile nel inculare il prossimo e quindi potrebbe perdere quella purezza d'animo che prima aveva.
> Farfalla io la vewdo non prendere ne le parti dei traditi e ne dei traditori, ma dovrebbe imparare a* non giudicare chi tradisce, perchè non ne ha la statura morale per dirlo, mi spiace per lei che suo marito ha un problema e non ne parla con lei....
> *Ah, un uomo sano non pewr forza deve scopare, anzi se posso dirla il mio migliore amico tra gravidanza della compagna e gli attuali 7 mesi sono 15 mesi che non scopa...e vive comunque felice e non lo vedo malato.


Che palle con sta storia del giudicare
Sostengo che si sceglie di tradire. Ho scelto io scelgono gli altri. Le giustificazioni stanno a zero
La nuova Farfalla è nettamente migliore, su questo non ci sono dubbi e a detta di tutti. Che a lui possa non piacere può essere, ma sicuramente per la nostra coppia faccio molto più di lui.
La sporca esperienza, non la posso leggere Daniele, davvero. Mi sale la carogna


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > senza polemica...
> ...


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La sporca esperienza, non la posso leggere Daniele, davvero. Mi sale la carogna


Scusami, ma è una sporca esperienza, perchè balle ne hai dette ed hai fatto qualcosa di oggettivamente sbagliato e pericoloso per tuo marito, non hai agito in maniera pulita e quindi puoi chiamarla come vuoi, era una sporca esperienza e non ammettendolo mai non è che ci fai una bella figura. Sei entrata nel letame, ed anche se ne sei uscita ti sei fatta un giretto in quello e non chiamarlo crema di bellezza, un poco di onestà intellettuale e che cazzo, l'hai raccontata a tuo marito, smetti di raccontartela!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse non mi spiego
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senza polemica...
> ma non hai mai pensato neanche per un istante che forse sa di te o immagina
> me per questo in qualche modo ha un rifiuto nei tuo confronti?
> Molto spesso qui i traditi che hanno beccato dicono di avere un rifiuto nel fare sesso con il partner ...
> ...


Tre anni di psicoterapia sono abb per farsi un esame di coscienza
Ti assicuro che mi sono messa l'orgolio in tasca da un pezzo con lui, mi ha visto in tutti i tipi di stati d'animo
Ora mi sono arresa.
Il giorno che vorrà parlaene io ci sarò ma ho finito di piangere.
Per il resto lo stimo come uomo, trovo che sia un bravo papà, una persona con cui passare piacevoli serate, ecc ecc


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tre anni di psicoterapia sono abb per farsi un esame di coscienza
> Ti assicuro che mi sono messa l'orgolio in tasca da un pezzo con lui, mi ha visto in tutti i tipi di stati d'animo
> Ora mi sono arresa.
> Il giorno che vorrà parlaene io ci sarò ma ho finito di piangere.
> Per il resto lo stimo come uomo, trovo che sia un bravo papà, una persona con cui passare piacevoli serate, ecc ecc



che è comunque a mio avviso molto triste...


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusami, ma è una sporca esperienza, perchè balle ne hai dette ed hai fatto qualcosa di oggettivamente sbagliato e pericoloso per tuo marito, non hai agito in maniera pulita e quindi puoi chiamarla come vuoi, era una sporca esperienza e non ammettendolo mai non è che ci fai una bella figura. Sei entrata nel letame, ed anche se ne sei uscita ti sei fatta un giretto in quello e non chiamarlo crema di bellezza, un poco di onestà intellettuale e che cazzo, l'hai raccontata a tuo marito, smetti di raccontartela!


Ciao,

l'esperienza in se, non deve essere sporca ... 
e su ciò che si basa, che non è bello ... 

è una notevole differenza!
Farfalla, dice di essersi migliorata ... 
e ciò si basa, su entrambe le esperienze ... si, perché se ne fanno due:
- una verso il marito e ...
- una con l'amante ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusami, ma è una sporca esperienza, perchè balle ne hai dette ed hai fatto qualcosa di oggettivamente sbagliato e pericoloso per tuo marito, non hai agito in maniera pulita e quindi puoi chiamarla come vuoi, era una sporca esperienza e non ammettendolo mai non è che ci fai una bella figura. Sei entrata nel letame, ed anche se ne sei uscita ti sei fatta un giretto in quello e non chiamarlo crema di bellezza, un poco di onestà intellettuale e che cazzo, l'hai raccontata a tuo marito, smetti di raccontartela!


Beh Daniele
NOn so se sporca o meno
Ma se fosse un'esperienza di cui andarne orgogliosi e fieri
La condivideremmo con il nostro partner no?

Invece la si tace
E quel che è peggio
La si rimuove...no?

E da lì si invoca un'eccezione per noi stessi
e un metro obiettivo per misurare gli altri: impossibile.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse non mi spiego
> ...


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che hai in casa no?
> Da quanto ti importa di quello che hai in casa
> Da quanto esso vale per te no?
> 
> E dipende molto anche da CHI hai in casa...


hai ragione ..però chi hai in casa lo scegli tu


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io però prima di giudicare una persona cerco di conoscerla per quello che ha fatto, nel bene e nel male. Poi cerco di capire il PERCHE' di ciò che ha fatto e quindi mi creo un'idea di ciò che è per me. un tradimento non è da crocifiggere e occorre capire il perchè lei lo abbia fatto.
> 
> 
> leggerò dopo, non potro eventualmente rispondere.
> ...


Ok.
Ma chi ha tradito:
Mi spiace
Non può giudicare NULLA delle imperfezioni altrui.

Pensa un po'...
Lei becca suo marito che guarda siti porno e s'incazza.
Lui le risponde

E tu che cosa hai fatto per due anni alle mie spalle? Ehi cara io so tutto di te, ma non mi sono mai permesso di giudicarti...

Insomma da me insegnano a non pisciare contro vento
( e neanche sulle maniglie delle porte eh?)

Tutto lì...

Se sei un traditore, puoi metterti finchè vuoi dalla parte dei traditi...
Mica è detto che loro lo accettino di buon grado eh?


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tre anni di psicoterapia sono abb per farsi un esame di coscienza
> Ti assicuro che mi sono messa l'orgolio in tasca da un pezzo con lui, mi ha visto in tutti i tipi di stati d'animo
> Ora mi sono arresa.
> Il giorno che vorrà parlaene io ci sarò ma ho finito di piangere.
> *Per il resto lo stimo come uomo, trovo che sia un bravo papà, una persona con cui passare piacevoli serate, ecc ec*c


Io credo che realtà come la tua siano molto frequenti. E credo anche che tuo marito che è un uomo intelligente intuisce benissimo che tu cerchi altrove ciò che naturalmente dovrebbe darti lui. E che gli va bene così perché cmq avete un ottimo legale genitoriale e socio intellettuale.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh Daniele
> NOn so se sporca o meno
> Ma se fosse un'esperienza di cui andarne orgogliosi e fieri
> La condivideremmo con il nostro partner no?
> ...



Ma quando mai.......
Non ho mai cercato giustificazioni al mio tradimetno. 
Mai nemmeno ora, se tradissi starei scegliendo di tradire e il fatto che non ho rapporti con lui non sarebbe una scusante
Io non vado orgogliosa di nulla. Mi hai mai letto orgogliosa di tradire?
Ma tu hai idea di quanto vorrei tornare a casa stasera e trovare mio marito ad aspettarmi a braccia aperte e chiedermi di ricominciare da capo. Pensi che non sarei la donna più felice del mondo?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Penso che lui non sappia, ma penso anche che questa nuova farfalla che ne è uscita da questa sporca esperienza non possa piacere a lui, quindi si trova per le mani una moglie che non è più sua moglie, perchè diciamocelo, in un traditore anche non scoperto, qualcosa cambia e quel qualcosa è sempre in peggio, diventa più cinico, più "moderno", più abile nel inculare il prossimo e quindi potrebbe perdere quella purezza d'animo che prima aveva.
> Farfalla io la vewdo non prendere ne le parti dei traditi e ne dei traditori, ma dovrebbe imparare a non giudicare chi tradisce, perchè non ne ha la statura morale per dirlo, mi spiace per lei che suo marito ha un problema e non ne parla con lei....
> Ah, un uomo sano non pewr forza deve scopare, anzi se posso dirla il mio migliore amico tra gravidanza della compagna e gli attuali 7 mesi sono 15 mesi che non scopa...e vive comunque felice e non lo vedo malato.


a parte che non si tradisce solo per il sesso,ad esempio al sottoscritto a casa non manca..,poi Daniele dove vivi??un'uomo non malato,non sta 15 mesi senza....almeno ci sta 15gg..fidati di Lotharuccio tuo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo che realtà come la tua siano molto frequenti. E credo anche che tuo marito che è un uomo intelligente intuisce benissimo che tu cerchi altrove ciò che naturalmente dovrebbe darti lui. E che gli va bene così perché cmq avete un ottimo legale genitoriale e socio intellettuale.


Lo dite tutti quindi vi posso anche credere
Per come lo conosco e per come parla credo che se ne sarebbe andato da un pezzo


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma chi ha tradito:
> Mi spiace
> Non può giudicare NULLA delle imperfezioni altrui.
> ...




questo se lui sapesse e comunque l'avrebbe giudicata e punita non avendo con lei quello che di più naturale c'è a questo mondo.


se invece non sa come può pensare che questa situazione possa continuare a lungo?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io credo che realtà come la tua siano molto frequenti. E credo anche che tuo marito che è un uomo intelligente intuisce benissimo che tu cerchi altrove ciò che naturalmente dovrebbe darti lui. E che gli va bene così perché cmq avete un ottimo legale genitoriale e socio intellettuale.


Appunto.
Ognuno dà quello che riesce e come riesce.
In sua coscienza.
E non si aspetta certo che il compagno o la compagna lo metta sulla bilancia e lo valuti.

Poi io aggiungerei
Uomo onesto.
Serio professionista.
Non ubriacone.
Non giocatore.
Non puttaniero.
Dedito alla sua famiglia.

E se uno sta bene così. Ok...

Ah ma c'è sempre bisogno di brivido, di emozioni...

Bon miei cari non si può sempre esigere tutto dalla vita eh?

Bisogna anche saper accontentarsi
E valutare il buono che ciascuno ha.

Non sempre guardare quello che ci fa mancare, no?

Specie se sappiamo benissimo di essere pieni di difetti pure noi!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> questo se lui sapesse e comunque l'avrebbe giudicata e punita non avendo con lei quello che di più naturale c'è a questo mondo.
> 
> 
> se invece non sa come può pensare che questa situazione possa continuare a lungo?


Mia cara...
Quando hai scheletri nell'armadio...
Devi sempre stare attento a come ti muovi...no?

Male non fare paura non avere...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a parte che non si tradisce solo per il sesso,ad esempio al sottoscritto a casa non manca..,poi Daniele dove vivi??un'uomo non malato,non sta 15 mesi senza....almeno ci sta 15gg..fidati di Lotharuccio tuo.


Tu tradisci per la scarica di adrenalina, per la rassicurante ritualità della circonvenzione della preda, perché ogni volta che è tua e ti prendi quello che è l'essenza dell'esistenza umana hai la provata provata che hai allontanato la signora con la falce ancor un pò ....


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma magari non hai mai pensato che è molto più facile dare la colpa a te e farti sentire che sei tu il problema invece di prendersi le proprie responsabilità?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a parte che non si tradisce solo per il sesso,ad esempio al sottoscritto a casa non manca..,poi Daniele dove vivi??un'uomo non malato,non sta 15 mesi senza....almeno ci sta 15gg..fidati di Lotharuccio tuo.


Beh però
sai conosco molti mariti che non guardano più la loro moglie.
Si sono abituati a lei.
Lei diventa come una statua in casa.
O na roba invisibile.
Oppure a loro lei non piace più no?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma chi ha tradito:
> Mi spiace
> Non può giudicare NULLA delle imperfezioni altrui.
> ...


Se lo becco su siti di incontri mi incazzo
E il motivo l'ho spiegato mille volte
Cercare sesso occasionale non lo concepisco e spero di avere sposato un uomo che agisce con cuore e testa e non guidato dal pisello
Dopodichè davvero mi fa solo male continuare a parlarne, scusate


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tre anni di psicoterapia sono abb per farsi un esame di coscienza
> Ti assicuro che mi sono messa l'orgolio in tasca da un pezzo con lui, mi ha visto in tutti i tipi di stati d'animo
> Ora mi sono arresa.
> Il giorno che vorrà parlaene io ci sarò ma ho finito di piangere.
> Per il resto lo stimo come uomo, trovo che sia un bravo papà, una persona con cui passare piacevoli serate, ecc ecc



Bhè anche io dopo un po' mi arrendo ...
ma solo quando sono pulita ...
poi siamo fatti in modi differenti


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh però
> sai conosco molti mariti che non guardano più la loro moglie.
> Si sono abituati a lei.
> Lei diventa come una statua in casa.
> ...


è scaduta insomma...come la mionese dimenticata in frigo...


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...
> Quando hai scheletri nell'armadio...
> Devi sempre stare attento a come ti muovi...no?
> 
> Male non fare paura non avere...




boh non credo... gli scheletri se ce l'hai è per un motivo...

chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra

tutti dovremmo stare attenti a come ci muoviamo perchè anche una cazzata può essere uno scheletro nell'armadio...
bisogna vivere senza paura che è quella che ti fa commettere errori!


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> viola di mare ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no perché so cosa vuol dire essere chiusi ...
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dite tutti quindi vi posso anche credere
> Per come lo conosco e *per come parla credo *che se ne sarebbe andato da un pezzo


Posso: che lo intuisca non è detto che lo voglia sapere con certezza. Mi spiego: forse ti parla in un certo modo perché non vuole saperlo. E' come il padre che non ha il coraggio di riconoscere di avere un figlio con problemi e non vuole che se ne parli in sua presenza.  Lo struzzo sa che il pericolo c'è ma non sa fare di meglio di mettere la testa nella sabbia. Nel caso di un marito che non adempie all'essenza stessa di un vincolo matrimoniale essere struzzo è una necessità per cercare di tenere in piedii il rapporto senza forzare gli equilibri da un lato o dall'altro, come una logica causa/effetto imporrebbe. E' uno di quegli strani detto/non detto su cui si fondano molti, tanti equlibri umani  In modo contorto sto dicendo che tuo marito è conscio della sua mancanza e se ne accolla il peso girandosi dall'altra parte. Molti qui potrebbero chiamarla codardia. Per me è una forma di amore meritevole di rispetto.


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lo becco su siti di incontri mi incazzo
> E il motivo l'ho spiegato mille volte
> Cercare sesso occasionale non lo concepisco e spero di avere sposato un uomo che agisce con cuore e testa e non guidato dal pisello
> Dopodichè davvero mi fa solo male continuare a parlarne, scusate



esci da questo 3D ... ok?
ti voglio bene!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

hai ragione , secondo me hai anche troppa pazienza,





farfalla ha detto:


> Se lo becco su siti di incontri mi incazzo
> E il motivo l'ho spiegato mille volte
> Cercare sesso occasionale non lo concepisco e spero di avere sposato un uomo che agisce con cuore e testa e non guidato dal pisello
> Dopodichè davvero mi fa solo male continuare a parlarne, scusate


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Se lo becco su siti di incontri mi incazzo
> *E il motivo l'ho spiegato mille volte
> Cercare sesso occasionale non lo concepisco e spero di avere sposato un uomo che agisce con cuore e testa e non guidato dal pisello
> Dopodichè davvero mi fa solo male continuare a parlarne, scusate


Mannò. Magari è proprio poco interessato all'argomento.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> *Ognuno dà quello che riesce e come riesce.*
> In sua coscienza.
> E non si aspetta certo che il compagno o la compagna lo metta sulla bilancia e lo valuti.
> ...


quoto il neretto; però in un matrimonio non fare sesso col coniuge è pedere almeno la metà della ragione stessa del matrimonio


----------



## viola di mare (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lo becco su siti di incontri mi incazzo
> E il motivo l'ho spiegato mille volte
> Cercare sesso occasionale non lo concepisco e spero di avere sposato un uomo che agisce con cuore e testa e non guidato dal pisello
> Dopodichè davvero mi fa solo male continuare a parlarne, scusate



segui il consiglio di Simy...

:abbraccio:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tre anni di psicoterapia sono abb per farsi un esame di coscienza
> Ti assicuro che mi sono messa l'orgolio in tasca da un pezzo con lui, mi ha visto in tutti i tipi di stati d'animo
> Ora mi sono arresa.
> Il giorno che vorrà parlaene io ci sarò ma ho finito di piangere.
> *Per il resto lo stimo come uomo, trovo che sia un bravo papà, una persona con cui passare piacevoli serate, ecc ecc*



Per me sarebbe tristissima una vita così ...
Dal momento che non mi sembra che tu ti stia svagando al di fuori 
pwr cercare di colmare la lacuna Sesso ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ognuno dà quello che riesce e come riesce.
> In sua coscienza.
> E non si aspetta certo che il compagno o la compagna lo metta sulla bilancia e lo valuti.
> ...



Quindi se tu avessi tutto questo da tua moglie saresti felice?

Nessuno chiede brividi e emozioni. Semplicemente amore........


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè anche io dopo un po' mi arrendo ...
> *ma solo quando sono pulita ...
> *poi siamo fatti in modi differenti


me lo spieghi?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > allora forse visto che siete entrambi chiusi dovreste capirvi perfettamente e scindere i pensieri paranoici dai fatti reali... alla fine siete simili per cui perchè prenderti sempre le colpe?
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe tristissima una vita così ...
> Dal momento che non mi sembra che tu* ti stia svagando al di fuori *
> pwr cercare di colmare la lacuna Sesso ...


sei molto lontana dalla verità...non è così...io farei cadere il discorso ...ci sono cose che non sappiamo ,cose che purtroppo fanno male...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se tu avessi tutto questo da tua moglie saresti felice?
> 
> Nessuno chiede brividi e emozioni. Semplicemente *amore*........


Farfalla, quello non si esprime necessariamente col sesso, però. Proprio perché tu dici che tuo marito è un ottimo padre, è un buon compagno, state bene insieme, non ti fa mancare attenzioni e gentilezze, ti lascia i tuoi spazi, proprio per questo credo che a suo modo lui cerca di darti l'amore che può dare. Quindi capisco benisismo la tristezza ma qualcosa, non poco, tra voi c'è. O sbaglio? Salvo il punto dolente mi pare di capire che il resto esiste, è reale.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> me lo spieghi?



Mi arrendo quando non ho nulla da nascondere 
Prima di ciò un dubbio lo avrò sempre...
Forse poi non ho capito che in tutto il tempo passato dallo psico
ti hai confessato...
in questo caso ritiro tutto non avevo capito ed effettivamente il problema è suo...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Posso: che lo intuisca non è detto che lo voglia sapere con certezza. Mi spiego: forse ti parla in un certo modo perché non vuole saperlo. E' come il padre che non ha il coraggio di riconoscere di avere un figlio con problemi e non vuole che se ne parli in sua presenza. Lo struzzo sa che il pericolo c'è ma non sa fare di meglio di mettere la testa nella sabbia. Nel caso di un marito che non adempie all'essenza stessa di un vincolo matrimoniale essere struzzo è una necessità per cercare di* tenere in piedii il rapporto senza forzare gli equilibri da un lato o dall'altro, come una logica causa/effetto imporrebbe. E' uno di quegli strani detto/non detto su cui si fondano molti, tanti equlibri umani  In modo contorto sto dicendo che tuo marito è conscio della sua mancanza e se ne accolla il peso girandosi dall'altra parte. Molti qui potrebbero chiamarla codardia. Per me è una forma di amore meritevole di rispetto*.


non ti seguo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi arrendo quando non ho nulla da nascondere
> Prima di ciò un dubbio lo avrò sempre...
> Forse poi non ho capito che in tutto il tempo passato dallo psico
> ti hai confessato...
> in questo caso ritiro tutto non avevo capito ed effettivamente il problema è suo...


La psico sa tutto, ovvio che gli ho raccontanto anche i minimi dettagli


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh però
> sai conosco molti mariti che non guardano più la loro moglie.
> Si sono abituati a lei.
> Lei diventa come una statua in casa.
> ...


amico io ne conosco uno che a casa stop..e fuori e'arrivato ad averne 3,
un'altro che stufo continui no della moglie...ha trovato fuori
e ho riportato sulla terra,''amica''..astinenza da 4 anni...le ho sparato che e' la regina delle cornute..

poi amico Conte ..parliamoci chiaro..il matrimonio e'una rottura di palle,dopo oltre 20 anni...se levi il sesso e'prorpio finita...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Farfalla, quello non si esprime necessariamente col sesso, però. Proprio perché tu dici che tuo marito è un ottimo padre, è un buon compagno, state bene insieme, non ti fa mancare attenzioni e gentilezze, ti lascia i tuoi spazi, proprio per questo credo che a suo modo lui cerca di darti l'amore che può dare. Quindi capisco benisismo la tristezza ma qualcosa, non poco, tra voi c'è. O sbaglio? Salvo il punto dolente mi pare di capire che il resto esiste, è reale.



Sesso no
Baci, abbracci, sguardi, approvazioni.......manca anche tutto questo
hai presente due ottimi amici?
O Dio il mio amico mi abbraccia più spesso ma tralasciando questo, siamo due ottimi amici

Ragazzi scusate ma colgo i suggerimento di Simy e Viola e mi chiamo fuori .........


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ti seguo


Sto dicendo che il fatto che tuo marito non faccia sesso con te non esclude che ti ami. E anche che comprendo benissimo che non fare sesso col proprio compagno è dura, ma che se il rapporto di coppia funziona lo stesso vale la pena di mantenerlo in vita. Anche trovando una valvola di sfogo fuori senza far soffrire il marito come fai appunto tu senza che ti si possa rimproverare NULLA. Sintetizzato.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sesso no
> Baci, abbracci, sguardi, approvazioni.......manca anche tutto questo
> *hai presente due ottimi amici*?
> O Dio il mio amico mi abbraccia più spesso ma tralasciando questo, siamo due ottimi amici
> ...


Perfettamente. Perché la tua situazione la vivo con mia moglie da quando è nato il mio primogenito molti anni fa ed è come se fossi tuo marito.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io ne conosco uno che a casa stop..e fuori e'arrivato ad averne 3,
> un'altro che stufo continui no della moglie...ha trovato fuori
> e ho riportato sulla terra,''amica''..astinenza da 4 anni...le ho sparato che e' la regina delle cornute..
> 
> poi amico Conte ..parliamoci chiaro..*il matrimonio e'una rottura di palle,dopo oltre 20 anni...se levi il sesso e'prorpio finita...*


*
*
dovrebbe durare meno lothar...no?a tempo determinato..a scadenza di contratto si cambia sede e collega...quanto deve durare per non essere tritamento di palle 10?..per sapere..magari sono in tempo per fare domanda di trasferimento...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perfettamente. Perché la tua situazione la vivo con mia moglie da quando è nato il mio primogenito molti anni fa ed è come se fossi tuo marito.


A parti invertite però?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *sei molto lontana dalla verità*...non è così...io farei cadere il discorso ...ci sono cose che non sappiamo ,cose che purtroppo fanno male...


a parte che il neretto non l'ho capito ...
Se mio marito mi considerasse una brava donna e una con la quale passare delle belle serate 
scusa eh! ma forse mi chiederei che rapporto è e dove ho sbagliato ...
prova a pensarci se tuo marito di considererebbe così io non so se continuerei a stare con lui 
da un rapporto di coppia non è che chiedo la luna ma un po' di sentimento diverso dall'amicizia si eh!
altrimenti va benissimo ma cerchiamo di chiarire  e parlare chiaro che voglio avere la libertà di cercare quello 
che voglio al di fuori se proprio siamo obbligati per qualche ragione a restare assieme ...
ma veramente a me sia uomo che donna che pensa del proprio partner è un brav'uomo o una brava donna 
mi fa un pochino incazzare..


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parti invertite però?


Si Butterfly, si  Io sono lui. Non spaventarti: potrei, non sono


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a parte che il neretto non l'ho capito ...
> Se mio marito mi considerasse una brava donna e una con la quale passare delle belle serate
> scusa eh! ma forse mi chiederei che rapporto è e dove ho sbagliato ...
> prova a pensarci se tuo marito di considererebbe così io non so se continuerei a stare con lui
> ...


Che passa necessariamente per il sesso?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La psico sa tutto, ovvio che gli ho raccontanto anche i minimi dettagli


e tuo marito lo sa che hai avuto qull'esperienza e da li sei cambiata?


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parti invertite però?



se ti leggo ancora qui dentro mi incazzo


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a parte che il neretto non l'ho capito ...
> Se mio marito mi considerasse una brava donna e una con la quale passare delle belle serate
> scusa eh! ma forse mi chiederei che rapporto è e dove ho sbagliato ...
> prova a pensarci se tuo marito di considererebbe così io non so se continuerei a stare con lui
> ...


a me luna, senza rancore , mi fa incazzare che la colpa sia solo mia....non credo che farfalla sia rimasta con le mani in mano...ha tentato..in vari modi e come ho detto in un altro post..se lei ha sbagliato nei modi il marito poteva correggerla...intervenire, farsi aiutare nel modo giusto...il desiderio di questa donna è non solo il sesso..ma le tenerezze, un abbraccio al rientro a casa..una parola o un discorso che non verta solo sugli argomenti :casa, figli, lavoro...ma su di loro...non si riduce solo al sesso per quello che ho capito..certo mica si pretende di tornar fidanzatini quello no...ma un po' si....perché a quest'uomo ci tiene alla fine..altrimenti farebbe spallucce continuerebbe a tradirlo e chi si è visto si è visto...a casa il padre dei suoi figli e fuori il suo uomo...come fanno molti/e.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Che passa necessariamente per il sesso?



Per me il sesso è importante 
è quel momento che lega intimamente due persone 
è quella cosa ti rende uno solo 
è quella cosa che mi da la sicurezza di attrarre l'altra persona in un modo
diverso dall'amicizia ...
non mi piacerebbe vivere con qualcuno che vive con me perché 
mi considera una brava persona ...

che poi ci siano vincoli mi sta bene ma io vogli di più 
e se questo non è possibile lo cerco al di fuori...
Mio marito a suo tempo l'ha cercato al di fuori 
e ho capito quanto è brutto vedersi sfuggire tra le mAni
la persona che ritieni la più importante della tua vita...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Per me il sesso è importante*
> è quel momento che lega intimamente due persone
> è quella cosa ti rende uno solo
> è quella cosa che mi da la sicurezza di attrarre l'altra persona in un modo
> ...


Logico, condivisibile, giusto. Purtroppo la vita spesso ci costringe a prenderci quel che viene e fare scelte in merito al cd meno peggio


----------



## babsi (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?



Per chi lo fa vale sempre la pena.
A parte che non tutti hanno una famiglia appesa al collo e figli e non tutti rischiano che il partner si impicchi o perda la stima di se stesso per sempre o tenti di buttarsi nel fosso...cioè se così fosse, se sai che hai a che fare con una persona così fragile, credo che un po' di considerazioni prima le fai, e magari desisti anche.
Ad ogni modo...direi che dipende da cosa significano quelle due ore per te.
Cosa ti danno.
Ad alcuni ristabiliscono quell'equilibrio vitale che magari negli anni hanno perso.
Non so, per dire, magari negli altri aspetti della vita va più o meno tutto ok, lavoro ok, famiglia, salute, amicizia, però non fanno più sesso come una volta, si sentono annoiati, e quelle due ore sono sentirsi vivi, ardenti, come riacquistare una parte persa di se stessi.
Sempre ragionando nell'ottica di chi è sposato da anni e con famiglia.
E poi, un traditore non mette per forza in conto di essere beccato e quindi di doverlo perdere, quell'equilibrio.
Altrimenti, se fosse messo di fronte alla scelta dall'inizio e sapesse razionalmente di perdere la famiglia, chiunque sceglierebbe di non tradire e starsene buono.
E' che queste cose non girano così, anche se ci si pensa su e ci si riflette su cosa uno possa perdere o se il gioco ne vale la candela o meno, in realtà nessuno gioca pensando di venir beccato.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Per chi lo fa vale sempre la pena.
> A parte che non tutti hanno una famiglia appesa al collo e figli e non tutti rischiano che il partner si impicchi o perda la stima di se stesso per sempre o tenti di buttarsi nel fosso...cioè se così fosse, se sai che hai a che fare con una persona così fragile, credo che un po' di considerazioni prima le fai, e magari desisti anche.
> Ad ogni modo...direi che dipende da cosa significano quelle due ore per te.
> Cosa ti danno.
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me luna, senza rancore , mi fa incazzare che la colpa sia solo mia....non credo che farfalla sia rimasta con le mani in mano...ha tentato..in vari modi e come ho detto in un altro post..se lei ha sbagliato nei modi il marito poteva correggerla...intervenire, farsi aiutare nel modo giusto...il desiderio di questa donna è non solo il sesso..ma le tenerezze, un abbraccio al rientro a casa..una parola o un discorso che non verta solo sugli argomenti :casa, figli, lavoro...ma su di loro...non si riduce solo al sesso per quello che ho capito..certo mica si pretende di tornar fidanzatini quello no...ma un po' si....perché a quest'uomo ci tiene alla fine..altrimenti farebbe spallucce continuerebbe a tradirlo e chi si è visto si è visto...a casa il padre dei suoi figli e fuori il suo uomo...come fanno molti/e.



Il mio non era un discorso incentrato su farfalla ...
ma fa niente non riesco a spiegarmi...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Logico, condivisibile, giusto. Purtroppo la vita spesso ci costringe a prenderci quel che viene e fare scelte in merito al cd meno peggio


Condivido...
Ma non sono disposta a 40 anni a prendermi quel che viene sul piano
"rapporto di coppia" ...
accetto difetti e pregi di tutti ma ESIGO sapere cosa c'è che non va 
e sono più che certa che se c'è qualcosa che non va e dall'altra parte sono sicura 
che non ci siano scheletri nascosti e so per certo che io ne ho allora il tiro ffuori per lo mmeno per avere 
la certezza che non ho nulla da nascondere...


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Per chi lo fa vale sempre la pena.
> A parte che non tutti hanno una famiglia appesa al collo e figli e non tutti rischiano che il partner si impicchi o perda la stima di se stesso per sempre o tenti di buttarsi nel fosso...cioè se così fosse, se sai che hai a che fare con una persona così fragile, credo che un po' di considerazioni prima le fai, e magari desisti anche.
> Ad ogni modo...direi che dipende da cosa significano quelle due ore per te.
> Cosa ti danno.
> ...



verde mio


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Condivido...
> Ma non sono disposta a 40 anni a prendermi quel che viene sul piano
> "rapporto di coppia" ...
> *accetto difetti e pregi di tutti ma ESIGO sapere cosa c'è che non va *
> ...


Ti fa onore e denota coraggio ed onestà intellettuale. merce rara. Anche perchè spesso la verità non rende liberi ma crea amarezza, delusione, risentimento, tumori al fegato


----------



## oceansize (18 Aprile 2013)

edit: mi faccio gli affari miei, non avevo letto tutto


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Per chi lo fa vale sempre la pena.
> A parte che non tutti hanno una famiglia appesa al collo e figli e *non tutti rischiano che il partner si impicchi o perda la stima di se stesso per sempre o tenti di buttarsi nel fosso...cioè se così fosse, se sai che hai a che fare con una persona così fragile, credo che un po' di considerazioni prima le fai, e magari desisti anche.
> *Ad ogni modo...direi che dipende da cosa significano quelle due ore per te.
> Cosa ti danno.
> ...


quello molti lo vengono a sapere dopo. Nel senso che, posso assicurarlo, molti traditori, anche passati da qui di sfuggita, sono rimasti molto, molto sorpresi dal dolore che avevano causato con il tradimento ma soprattutto il circo a seguire. Solo che dopo, per scoprirlo, è tardi. Ma anche se sospettassero il male che potrebbe derivarne... mica si fermerebbero, secondo me.
Perchè, come diceva qualcuno, se ci pensi, se ti metti davanti alle possibili conseguenze... mica vai in motel. Ti è già passata la voglia.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello molti lo vengono a sapere dopo. Nel senso che, posso assicurarlo, molti traditori, anche passati da qui di sfuggita, sono rimasti molto, molto sorpresi dal dolore che avevano causato con il tradimento ma soprattutto il circo a seguire. Solo che dopo, per scoprirlo, è tardi. *Ma anche se sospettassero il male che potrebbe derivarne... mica si fermerebbero, secondo me*.
> Perchè, come diceva qualcuno, se ci pensi, se ti metti davanti alle possibili conseguenze... mica vai in motel. Ti è già passata la voglia.


Alcuni si sono fermati davanti al male, non davanti al sospetto del male. Ma la soglia era già stata varcata.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello molti lo vengono a sapere dopo. Nel senso che, posso assicurarlo, *molti traditori,* anche passati da qui di sfuggita,* sono rimasti molto, molto sorpresi dal dolore che avevano causato *con il tradimento ma soprattutto il circo a seguire. Solo che dopo, per scoprirlo, è tardi. Ma anche se sospettassero il male che potrebbe derivarne... mica si fermerebbero, secondo me.
> Perchè, come diceva qualcuno, se ci pensi, se ti metti davanti alle possibili conseguenze... mica vai in motel. Ti è già passata la voglia.


ma và....ma dimmi sbrietta cara...cosa si aspettavano?...un premio...?è chiaro che se penso che vengo beccata conoscendo chi vive con me non mi aspetto un mazzo di rose ma tutte le spine conficcate non ti dico dove...magari lo faccio comunque perché mi credo onnipotente e abbastanza scaltra da non farmi beccare..ma le conseguenze credo che più o meno le conoscono tutti...in quel momento diciamo che non ci ragioni tanto...ti lasci coinvolgere e pigli il treno..poi stai accorta e ti ricomponi prima di scendere..capita punto..


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


secondo  logica ... si rischia se c'è altro(sentimenti) oltre le due ore ...se è una scappatella in linea di massima no...boh ... non lo so ...  non ho esperienza in merito quindi posso aver scritto un emerita cazzata ...:mrgreen: sorry:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello molti lo vengono a sapere dopo. Nel senso che, posso assicurarlo, molti traditori, anche passati da qui di sfuggita, sono rimasti molto, molto sorpresi dal dolore che avevano causato con il tradimento ma soprattutto il circo a seguire. Solo che dopo, per scoprirlo, è tardi. Ma anche se sospettassero il male che potrebbe derivarne... mica si fermerebbero, secondo me.
> Perchè, come diceva qualcuno, se ci pensi, se ti metti davanti alle possibili conseguenze... mica vai in motel. Ti è già passata la voglia.



il problema reale e'che''dopo''ti sembra normale,essendo .....enne. e sposato da un'eternita'avere un'amante.e finita una sotto l'altra


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Magari è proprio poco interessato all'argomento.


Si ok...
Ma anche lui magari non concepisce certe cose
che sua moglie ha fatto...no?

E magari parla in un certo modo perchè non sa...
Se sapesse anche lui parlerebbe meno e si troverebbe a far fronte ad una brutta situazione no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> quoto il neretto; però in un matrimonio non fare sesso col coniuge è pedere almeno la metà della ragione stessa del matrimonio


Dipende...
Per me il sesso nel matrimonio è sempre stato solo la ciliegina sulla torta di un rapporto...
Non mi sarei mai sposato altrimenti...
Se il valore da dare al sesso è 50...
Mi spiace troppo prezzo alto per me...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe tristissima una vita così ...
> Dal momento che non mi sembra che tu ti stia svagando al di fuori
> pwr cercare di colmare la lacuna Sesso ...


Beh per me cercare fuori e colmare quella lacuna:
è stato:
1) molto divertente
2) molto ricreativo nell'umore
3) molto emozionante

Insomma ho fatto in modo che se lei non ha voglia di sesso, non sia un problema o una privazione per me no?

Ovvio però 
se io non ci sto quando lei ha voglia...

Poi non posso lamentarmi se lei va con un altro no?

Su ste robe ragiono molto terra terra...
E non mi interessano affatto le motivazioni se è corretto o meno...

A me importa.
Sto bene io, stai bene tu...
E amen...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io ne conosco uno che a casa stop..e fuori e'arrivato ad averne 3,
> un'altro che stufo continui no della moglie...ha trovato fuori
> e ho riportato sulla terra,''amica''..astinenza da 4 anni...le ho sparato che e' la regina delle cornute..
> 
> poi amico Conte ..parliamoci chiaro..il matrimonio e'una rottura di palle,dopo oltre 20 anni...se levi il sesso e'prorpio finita...


Ribadisco, per me: in un matrimonio: è più importante saper andare d'accordo che non volerse ben.
So che mia moglie mi vuole anche bene.
Bon quel poco mi basta, il di più, sarebbe troppo impegnativo e oneroso per me.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sto dicendo che il fatto che tuo marito non faccia sesso con te non esclude che ti ami. E anche che comprendo benissimo che non fare sesso col proprio compagno è dura, ma che se il rapporto di coppia funziona lo stesso vale la pena di mantenerlo in vita. Anche trovando una valvola di sfogo fuori senza far soffrire il marito come fai appunto tu senza che ti si possa rimproverare NULLA. Sintetizzato.


:singleeye:
Infatti secondo me, ci si ricama troppo sul sesso come espressione d'amore, nascondendo che è solo bisogno istintivo...
Cioè se io ho gli spermini che battono in testa, non mi frega niente se è amore o meno, o con chi...a me basta ciulare...per far girare le endorfine e dopo stare bene e rilassato no?

Ma dico, che in tanti anni...ci sono stati momenti assatanati e momenti di stanca no?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> Infatti secondo me, ci si ricama troppo sul sesso come espressione d'amore, nascondendo che è solo bisogno istintivo...
> Cioè se io ho gli spermini che battono in testa, non mi frega niente se è amore o meno, o con chi...a me basta ciulare...per far girare le endorfine e dopo stare bene e rilassato no?
> 
> Ma dico, che in tanti anni...ci sono stati momenti assatanati e momenti di stanca no?


Ecco a me invece di ciulare per ciulare non frega nulla....


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello molti lo vengono a sapere dopo. Nel senso che, posso assicurarlo,* molti traditori, *anche passati da qui di sfuggita,* sono rimasti molto, molto sorpresi dal dolore che avevano causato con il tradimento ma soprattutto il circo a seguire. *Solo che dopo, per scoprirlo, è tardi. Ma anche se sospettassero il male che potrebbe derivarne... mica si fermerebbero, secondo me.
> Perchè, come diceva qualcuno, se ci pensi, se ti metti davanti alle possibili conseguenze... mica vai in motel. Ti è già passata la voglia.



io sono una di quelli in qualche modo anche se non mi reputo una traditrice nel senso stretto.
Ancora oggi faccio fatica a capire tutto il dolore che leggo. 
No, non è esatto. Non lo capisco ancora nonostante lo abbia provato, ma per un periodo "breve"  che sinceramente non ha lasciato tracce.


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> secondo  logica ... si rischia se c'è altro(sentimenti) oltre le due ore ...se è una scappatella in linea di massima no...boh ... non lo so ...  non ho esperienza in merito quindi posso aver scritto un emerita cazzata ...:mrgreen: sorry:mrgreen:


in linea di massima se le 2 ore sono una tantum,possono essere un semplice bisogno di sfogo ormonale

se le 2 ore diventano periodiche,significa che c'è nel substrato qualcosa che non dev'essere necessariamente amore da copertina,ma un sentimento più o meno profondo....

il punto in comune tra le varie situazioni è che...in genere.....quando si vivono le 2 ore si è come in trip.
e non si immaginano conseguenze perchè semplicemente in quel frangente la razionalità la si butta in un angolo coi vestiti.

Poi magari ci si pensa anche ai contro della situazione.    ma non sempre


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh per me cercare fuori e colmare quella lacuna:
> è stato:
> 1) molto divertente
> 2) molto ricreativo nell'umore
> ...


Ciao,

giri sempre intorno ...

messa così, dove sta il problema? 
è una cosa tra voi, no?

state bene? Si ... e allora?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> giri sempre intorno ...
> 
> ...


E pare che questo dia perfino fastidio a certa gente...
Veniamo all'incazzarsi...

Se io becco mia moglie sul letto con i video porno e due obici di vibratori che salta e si dimena come cento bisce non mene può fregar di meno.

Se lei dice...mi prendo un pomeriggio per me...a me non può fregar di meno su che cosa fa...e con chi.

Io mi incazzerei solo se...
E sa benissimo come mi incazzo...

Se mi dice...
Ah oggi non posso andare a fare la spesa, perchè mi hanno chiesto di fare straordinari al lavoro...e poi scopro, magari per caso, che non c'erano affatto sti straordinari....ma scopate straordinarie al motel...tal dei tali...no?

Cioè io casso ho dovuto andare a fare la spesa, far fadiga, e magari ero incasinato con i miei di impegni...credendo che tu sei a faticà per la pagnotta...e invece stai giocando alla mignotta?

Uno non ci sta mica dentro eh?


----------



## sienne (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pare che questo dia perfino fastidio a certa gente...
> Veniamo all'incazzarsi...
> 
> Se io becco mia moglie sul letto con i video porno e due obici di vibratori che salta e si dimena come cento bisce non mene può fregar di meno.
> ...


Ciao,

ehhhh appunto, ma questa è un'altra situazione ...  ...
questa è una presa per i fondelli! 

tu perché credi, mi sia incavolata tanto, ma veramente tanto!
mica per la ciulata, sai ... ma per tutto il resto! 

poi, quando ho voluto regolarizzare, perché io di queste rogne non ne voglio ... 
non ti racconto ... non ha voluto ... so però, dove sta il suo problema ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Penso che lui non sappia, ma penso anche che questa nuova farfalla che ne è uscita da questa sporca esperienza non possa piacere a lui, quindi si trova per le mani una moglie che non è più sua moglie, perchè diciamocelo, in un traditore anche non scoperto, qualcosa cambia e quel qualcosa è sempre in peggio, *diventa più cinico, più "moderno", più abile nel inculare il prossimo e quindi potrebbe perdere quella purezza d'animo che prima aveva.*
> Farfalla io la vewdo non prendere ne le parti dei traditi e ne dei traditori, ma dovrebbe imparare a non giudicare chi tradisce, perchè non ne ha la statura morale per dirlo, mi spiace per lei che suo marito ha un problema e non ne parla con lei....
> Ah, un uomo sano non pewr forza deve scopare, anzi se posso dirla il mio migliore amico tra gravidanza della compagna e gli attuali 7 mesi sono 15 mesi che non scopa...e vive comunque felice e non lo vedo malato.


e meno male, dico io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Per chi lo fa vale sempre la pena.
> A parte che non tutti hanno una famiglia appesa al collo e figli e non tutti rischiano che il partner si impicchi o perda la stima di se stesso per sempre o tenti di buttarsi nel fosso...cioè se così fosse, se sai che hai a che fare con una persona così fragile, credo che un po' di considerazioni prima le fai, e magari desisti anche.
> Ad ogni modo...direi che dipende da cosa significano quelle due ore per te.
> Cosa ti danno.
> ...


ti ho aggiunto un altro verde
soprattutto sul neretto


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e meno male, dico io


Perchè???


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa luna..non mi stò incazzando con te premetto...ma un pochino leggendo mi chiedoerchè cazzo deve essere sempre colpa nostra?non fa sesso con noi?..è colpa nostra,  è annoiato? siamo noi che non diamo stimoli, ci tradisce? COLPA SEMPRE NOSTRA.....cazzarola...no dai......sfogo finito continuate pure....dovevo dirlo scusate...


Ti approvo con entusiasmo:up:. Non riesco a dare reputazione:unhappy:.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego
> non voglio dire che è sempre colpa nostra...
> Forse non hai idea di che cosa voglia dire essere chiusi in se stessi e non riuscire ad esternare
> ciô che provi verbalmente a tal punto da rifiutare  con il fisico qualcuno che anche involontariamente e ignara/ro
> ...


Due osservazioni. C'è chi riesce ad avere un rapporto del genere e chi non ce la fa a essere il genitore di un adolescente con il compagno.  A volte chi non riesce a esprimersi a parole o con il corpo è perché ha fatto lui qualcosa che non riesce ad esprimere. Non so perché colpevolizzare chi invece è disponibile a esprimersi e a mettersi in gioco per una relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco a me invece di ciulare per ciulare non frega nulla....


A me sembra che ci sia un po' di fissazione sul tuo caso, come se fossi l'unica del forum ad avere avuto un amante. Non capisco. Mi sembra anche che qualche motivo per aver sentito un interesse per un altro sia molto più giustificato che in molti altri casi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Per chi lo fa vale sempre la pena.
> *A parte che non tutti hanno una famiglia appesa al collo e figli e non tutti rischiano che il partner si impicchi o perda la stima di se stesso per sempre o tenti di buttarsi nel fosso...*cioè se così fosse, se sai che hai a che fare con una persona così fragile, credo che un po' di considerazioni prima le fai, e magari desisti anche.
> Ad ogni modo...direi che dipende da cosa significano quelle due ore per te.
> Cosa ti danno.
> ...


 quelli che non hanno famiglia è evidente che non facciano parte di quelli di cui si stava parlando.
non è poi questione di chi si "butterebbe eventualmente nel fosso perdendo l'autostima" ,visto che chiedevo proprio il contrario e cioè della sofferenza di perdere la stima e la fiducia di chi fino a quel momento ti credeva.
nel fosso in questo caso ci  finisce chi ha tradito


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quelli che non hanno famiglia è evidente che non facciano parte di quelli di cui si stava parlando.
> non è poi questione di chi si "butterebbe eventualmente nel fosso perdendo l'autostima" ,visto che chiedevo proprio il contrario e cioè della sofferenza di perdere la stima e la fiducia di chi fino a quel momento ti credeva.
> nel fosso in questo caso ci  finisce chi ha tradito


:up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io ne conosco uno che a casa stop..e fuori e'arrivato ad averne 3,
> un'altro che stufo continui no della moglie...ha trovato fuori
> e ho riportato sulla terra,''amica''..astinenza da 4 anni...le ho sparato che e' la regina delle cornute..
> 
> poi amico Conte ..parliamoci chiaro..*il matrimonio e'una rottura di palle,*dopo oltre 20 anni...se levi il sesso e'prorpio finita...


ma chi vi ha obbligatoa sposarvi?


----------



## profumodispezie (18 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> secondo  logica ... si rischia se c'è altro(sentimenti) oltre le due ore ...se è una scappatella in linea di massima no...boh ... non lo so ...  non ho esperienza in merito quindi posso aver scritto un emerita cazzata ...:mrgreen: sorry:mrgreen:


Dipende. Se il mio ex marito si fosse limitato a due ore sporadiche, ci sarei passata sopra. Ma quando le ore diventano alcune decine nell'arco di un mese, ti viene a dire di tutto e di più, non ci passi sopra. Io in un certo periodo avrei quasi preferito sapere che c'era un'altra e non un via vai di ragazze sedicenti "no prof" che pagava da un minimo di 150 a un massimo di 500-600 euro. 
Lui ha perso una casa, piccola è vero ma gratis, una moglie cogliona che lo avrebbe perdonato, e con il suo comportamento sta perdendo la figlia a cui sembrava legatissimo. Non mi sembra poco.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi vi ha obbligatoa sposarvi?


La moglie


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La moglie


maddai;  il conte di sboronia...obbligato a sposarsi


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Dipende. Se il mio ex marito si fosse limitato a due ore sporadiche, ci sarei passata sopra. Ma quando le ore diventano alcune decine nell'arco di un mese, ti viene a dire di tutto e di più, non ci passi sopra. Io in un certo periodo avrei quasi preferito sapere che c'era un'altra e non un via vai di ragazze sedicenti "no prof" che pagava da un minimo di 150 a un massimo di 500-600 euro.
> Lui ha perso una casa, piccola è vero ma gratis, una moglie cogliona che lo avrebbe perdonato, e con il suo comportamento sta perdendo la figlia a cui sembrava legatissimo. Non mi sembra poco.


Tocchi un tasto terrificante.
Ok ecco anche l'aspetto economico del motel...
Magari tu non hai il denaro per la spesa della famiglia, perchè lo sprechi in motels...
Lì appunto è d'uopo cautelarsi...no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> maddai;  il conte di sboronia...obbligato a sposarsi


Si...
Vi fu un comodo ut tu des...no?

Lei disse ok, vengo a vivere da te, ma tu mi devi sposare no?

Vorrei vedere io se il lothar riusciva a fare in modo che lei andasse a vivere da lui...senza matrimonio eh?

Le donne di un tempo
Volevano certe garanzie dagli uomini no?
Certi impegni firmati e controfirmati no?


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tocchi un tasto terrificante.
> Ok ecco anche l'aspetto economico del motel...
> Magari tu non hai il denaro per la spesa della famiglia, perchè lo sprechi in motels...
> Lì appunto è d'uopo cautelarsi...no?


infatti chi toglie soldi alla famiglia per l'amante è disprezzabile


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Però*

Senza polemica,il 3d di minerva era pure interessante,ma cosa c'entrava farfalla?Continuo a non capire perchè spesso dal confronto di idee si passa a disquisire dei cazzi privati di utenti che magari sono chiamati in causa per aver incautamente raccontato la propria vita.Sbaglio qualcosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in linea di massima se le 2 ore sono una tantum,possono essere un semplice bisogno di sfogo ormonale
> 
> se le 2 ore diventano periodiche,significa che c'è nel substrato qualcosa che non dev'essere necessariamente amore da copertina,ma un sentimento più o meno profondo....
> 
> ...


Ok grazie della delucidazione...:up: Messa così le conseguenze dell'essere scoperti sono identiche a meno che il sentimento che sottende al secondo caso non permetta ai protagonisti di iniziare una relazione ufficiale alla luce del sole ... Però secondo me non è così frequente che due amanti scoperti anche se legati da un sentimento forte riescano poi a procedere insieme ... Uno dei due di solito si tira indietro ...giusto???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza polemica,il 3d di minerva era pure interessante,ma cosa c'entrava farfalla?Continuo a non capire perchè spesso dal confronto di idee si passa a disquisire dei cazzi privati di utenti che magari sono chiamati in causa per aver incautamente raccontato la propria vita.Sbaglio qualcosa?


Quoto.
Anche se penso che quando Farfie ( ma si potrebe dire per molti altri utenti) entrò qui e raccontó la sua storia non lo fece incautamente. Raccontó principalmente per avere conforto, poi  per capire come voleva andare avanti. Penso anche che in molti degli interventi degli altri utenti, anche in quelli più feroci, trovó la spinta a far uscire da se stessa quello che cercava.
L'eventuale problema sta in chi sottolinea continuamente che alla luce della sua esperienza di vita lei non possa più esprimere certi pareri o debba per forza esprimerne altri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè???


Io non ho nessuna nostalgia di quando ero un'anima candida.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


Per prima cosa un traditore dovrebbe chiedersi da dove nascono quelle due ore. Dando per buono che sappia rispondersi onestamente, il che è tutto da verificare.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

*R: 2 ore valgono la pena?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Senza polemica,il 3d di minerva era pure interessante,ma cosa c'entrava farfalla?Continuo a non capire perchè spesso dal confronto di idee si passa a disquisire dei cazzi privati di utenti che magari sono chiamati in causa per aver incautamente raccontato la propria vita.Sbaglio qualcosa?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anche se penso che quando Farfie ( ma si potrebe dire per molti altri utenti) entrò qui e raccontó la sua storia non lo fece incautamente. Raccontó principalmente per avere conforto, poi  per capire come voleva andare avanti. Penso anche che in molti degli interventi degli altri utenti, anche in quelli più feroci, trovó la spinta a far uscire da se stessa quello che cercava.
> L'eventuale problema sta in chi sottolinea continuamente che alla luce della sua esperienza di vita lei non possa più esprimere certi pareri o debba per forza esprimerne altri.


Quoto entrambi


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non ho nessuna nostalgia di quando ero un'anima candida.


Posso dirti che di certo non ne hai perchè cerchi risposte ai tuoi problemi con la strada più facile che comunque non li risolve, scusa se dico così, ma non penso che i tradimenti siano mai una risposta a niente. Secondo me è meglio essere fedeli a se stessi che essere felici e traditori di se stessi, perchè ti ricordo che con tuo marito, sposandolo hai dato la tua parola di non tradirlo, non solo quindi hai tradito lui, ma tradisci te stessa ogni giorno che agisci di conseguenza. 
Poi se reputi che la tua parola debba valere poco o meno di niente anche per te, se ci vivi bene, ottimo, ma se ci pensassi solo un attimo, non ne esci minimamente bene per te stessa, anche se ora assumi solo i benefici della menzogna.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anche se penso che quando Farfie ( ma si potrebe dire per molti altri utenti) entrò qui e raccontó la sua storia non lo fece incautamente. Raccontó principalmente per avere conforto, poi  per capire come voleva andare avanti. Penso anche che in molti degli interventi degli altri utenti, anche in quelli più feroci, trovó la spinta a far uscire da se stessa quello che cercava.
> L'eventuale problema sta in chi sottolinea continuamente che alla luce della sua esperienza di vita lei non possa più esprimere certi pareri o debba per forza esprimerne altri.


Io sono una di quelle persone che pensano che lei esprimendo certi giudizi in certi campi esprima una ipocrisia a livello massimo, visto che manco si è pentita e lo ribadisce sempre e sempre nei concetti che dice, visto che non sarebbe disposta a ad aiutare suo marito se scoperta se volesse dire remar contro all'amante (quindi dalla torre butta giù il marito non l'ex amante), non dico che il marito debba chiederle nulla, ma ho sempre detto che se suo martio per stare bene volesse sapere, lei non avrebbe il diritto di stare zitta per proteggere una persona che vale di certo meno del marito (e agli occhi miei in quanto menzogneri di abitudine vale molto meno della media umana, ma io sono duro nei giudizi)


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non ho nessuna nostalgia di quando ero un'anima candida.


ciao Chiaretta concordo...Daniele non puo'capire...si vive molto meglio da diavoli.Ogni mattina ho un pensiero diverso dal lavoro...mi  appaga molto.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Chiaretta concordo...Daniele non puo'capire...si vive molto meglio da diavoli.Ogni mattina ho un pensiero diverso dal lavoro...mi  appaga molto.


Ma non appagherebbe tua moglie Lothar, non l'appagherebbe neppure per un secondo e forse non appagherebbero neppure te le conseguenze se scoperto. Tu hai sempre sottovalutato le conseguenze dicendo che nulla può accadere di grave, io ho scoperto che da un tradimento scoperto si esce "SEMPRE" in maniera che non si sarebbe mai creduto.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Scrivo sull'argomento. Penso che chi tradisce solitamente sottostima i danni che crea sul partner e me ne sono reso conto da quanti qui non beccati, attivi traditori o non più pensano a come dovrebbe per loro reagire il loro partner alla scoperta. Quando ho scritto che non si può sapere non dicevo castronerie, potete conoscere una persona da 25 anni, ma come potete pensare la sua reazione se questa dipende anche dalla situazione del momento? Spiego meglio la cosa, io ho subito due tradimenti, al primo ho lasciato la ragazza in questione pur volendole molto bene, non l'ho offesa e non ho inziato uno stillicidio, semplicemente ho chiuso con lei e mi sono messo nel mio angolino a meditare, meditare parecchio. Finito questo periodo ho ricominciato a vivere (6 mesi buoni in cui ero più schivo del solito) senza problemi.
Il secondo tradimento, complice la situazione del momento e la crisi economica che mi mettevano a 90° con un superdotato dietro fu difficile, una altalena emotiva che si ingigantiva ed alla fine ho provato a non soffrire con le cure e con l'oblio delle vacanze...delle vacanze tra le più costose della mia vita che dovevano aiutarmi a dimenticare quel casino che quella "cosa" aveva creato in me...inutile, psicologa, vacanze, amici, alcool, psicofarmaci, non hanno fatto nulla di nulla, se non creare in 2 anni e mezzo un buco economico enorme. Cosa è cambiato nei due tradimenti? Bhe ero io che in parte ero cambiato, mi ero messo in gioco la prima volta dandomi delle colpe evidenti e sulle quali ho lavorato e cosa ne è venuto fuori, che sono stato accusato di cose che o non avevo fatto o che mi eran o state richieste, da pazzi!!!! Ho provato a razionalizzare il tutto in un modo personale, non aveva senso razionale la cosa e se una cosa non ha motivo o non ha senso diventa un loop per me ed ecco che sono entrato in quella spirale di morte e distruzione che mi tiene ancora in parte ancorato li. 
Non puoi sapere cosa succederà in anticipo, non lo puoi sapere su come tu reagirai ad un tradimento nonostante tu abbia la presunzione di saperlo, come si può pensare a come reagirà il parnter, questa è la leggerezza del traditore, quello su cui fonda la sua sicurezza, SUL NULLA!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

pensavo ...anche ieri, ogni giorno qualcuno muore per "amore" , peggio che in guerra.
non ci stupiamo del dolore del tradimento


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensavo ...anche ieri, ogni giorno qualcuno muore per "amore" , peggio che in guerra.
> non ci stupiamo del dolore del tradimento


Ma tu hai pensato mai di accoppare tuo marito con un punteruolo da ghiaccio?


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> esci da questo 3D ... ok?
> ti voglio bene!


glielo detto anch'io, ma lei niente. testa dura.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> glielo detto anch'io, ma lei niente. testa dura.


fatto bene! 
ma ieri sera mi ha promesso che non scrive più!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> glielo detto anch'io, ma lei niente. testa dura.





Simy ha detto:


> fatto bene!
> ma ieri sera mi ha promesso che non scrive più!


Ma fatela fare che è adulta e vaccinata, mortacci vostri. E poi il problema non è che scrive, ma che legge casomai.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai pensato mai di accoppare tuo marito con un punteruolo da ghiaccio?


poverino...son già io un ghiacciololandesina:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma fatela fare che è adulta e vaccinata, mortacci vostri. E poi il problema non è che scrive, ma che legge casomai.


se le ho detto di non scrivere e non leggere ho i miei motivi e lei lo sa


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensavo ...anche ieri, ogni giorno qualcuno muore per "amore" , peggio che in guerra.
> non ci stupiamo del dolore del tradimento



è vero, hai visto che roba?
ora abbiamo anche preso in prestito le tradizioni straniere, tipo l'acido in faccia all'avvocatessa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anche se penso che quando Farfie ( ma si potrebe dire per molti altri utenti) entrò qui e raccontó la sua storia non lo fece incautamente. Raccontó principalmente per avere conforto, poi  per capire come voleva andare avanti. Penso anche che in molti degli interventi degli altri utenti, anche in quelli più feroci, trovó la spinta a far uscire da se stessa quello che cercava.
> *L'eventuale problema sta in chi sottolinea continuamente che alla luce della sua esperienza di vita lei non possa più esprimere certi pareri o debba per forza esprimerne altri*.


Anche perché se dall'esperienza non si impara nulla o se per una presunta coerenza bisogna ostinarsi a non riconoscere errori o incoerenze, nostre e altrui, che ci stiamo a fare qui?


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anche se penso che quando Farfie ( ma si potrebe dire per molti altri utenti) entrò qui e raccontó la sua storia non lo fece incautamente. Raccontó principalmente per avere conforto, poi  per capire come voleva andare avanti. Penso anche che in molti degli interventi degli altri utenti, anche in quelli più feroci, trovó la spinta a far uscire da se stessa quello che cercava.
> *L'eventuale problema sta in chi sottolinea continuamente che alla luce della sua esperienza di vita lei non possa più esprimere certi pareri o debba per forza esprimerne altri.*



anche tu lo fai, tipo con i figli e il latte


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per prima cosa un traditore dovrebbe chiedersi da dove nascono quelle due ore. *Dando per buono che sappia rispondersi onestamente*, il che è tutto da verificare.


Non è solo questione di onestà. Ci sono persone che si credono e appaiano lucidissime e onestissime ma che hanno ragioni che li hanno spinti ad agire che non sono in grado di accettare a livello cosciente. Se bastasse la spiegazione "mi piace scopare e son egoista" sarebbe tanto semplice.


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma fatela fare che è adulta e vaccinata, mortacci vostri. E poi il problema non è che scrive, ma che legge casomai.



tu, considerata la tua immensa bontà d'animo, ci godi a leggere determinate storie, ti inebrii con i problemi degli altri, raggiungi quasi l'orgasmo, ammesso che tu sappia di cosa stia parlando. e il bello è che qualcuna ti viene anche dietro e guai a farglielo notare. sarete della stessa pasta.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Posso dirti che di certo non ne hai perchè cerchi risposte ai tuoi problemi con la strada più facile che comunque non li risolve*, scusa se dico così, ma non penso che i tradimenti siano mai una risposta a niente. Secondo me è meglio essere fedeli a se stessi che essere felici e traditori di se stessi, perchè ti ricordo che con tuo marito, sposandolo hai dato la tua parola di non tradirlo, non solo quindi hai tradito lui, ma tradisci te stessa ogni giorno che agisci di conseguenza.
> Poi se reputi che la tua parola debba valere poco o meno di niente anche per te, se ci vivi bene, ottimo, ma se ci pensassi solo un attimo, non ne esci minimamente bene per te stessa, anche se ora assumi solo i benefici della menzogna.


Quoto la prima frase se il tu è ipotetico. Il resto è una risposta che semplifica ed è troppo personale, per me.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono una di quelle persone che pensano che lei esprimendo certi giudizi in certi campi esprima una ipocrisia a livello massimo, visto che manco si è pentita e lo ribadisce sempre e sempre nei concetti che dice, visto che non sarebbe disposta a ad aiutare suo marito se scoperta se volesse dire remar contro all'amante (quindi dalla torre butta giù il marito non l'ex amante), non dico che il marito debba chiederle nulla, ma ho sempre detto che se suo martio per stare bene volesse sapere, lei non avrebbe il diritto di stare zitta per proteggere una persona che vale di certo meno del marito (e agli occhi miei in quanto menzogneri di abitudine vale molto meno della media umana, ma io sono duro nei giudizi)


Per me non hai capito granché di farfalla, eppure la leggi da più tempo di me.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> è vero, hai visto che roba?
> ora abbiamo anche preso in prestito le tradizioni straniere, tipo l'acido in faccia all'avvocatessa


non c'ènulla dafare.sia l'avvocatessa che l'altra ragazza li avevano denunciati...si deve solo sperare che non ci capiti perché a quel punto per fermarli puoi solo che ucciderli a tua volta.
ad ogni modo l'amore ad alcuni tocca corde sconosciute..quando lasciai il ragazzo che avevo per mio marito fece cose che non facevano parte della personalità che conoscevo fino ad allora.
poi per fortuna tutto si placò , ma passai dei brutti quarti d'ora.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma non appagherebbe tua moglie Lothar, non l'appagherebbe neppure per un secondo e forse non appagherebbero neppure te le conseguenze se scoperto. Tu hai sempre sottovalutato le conseguenze dicendo che nulla può accadere di grave, io ho scoperto che da un tradimento scoperto si esce "SEMPRE" in maniera che non si sarebbe mai creduto.
> 
> Ciao ciao


Amico caro,temo una cosa sola..che mi renda pan per focaccia...sta assumendo un'atteggiamento strano...e dal momento che ha la fila..sto in campana.:smile:
L'altra cosa che temo,mi e'venuta in mente ieri sera,non so perche'e'il marito della''nuova amica''..ho capito che e'stra geloso......a ragione veduta.........


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Chiaretta concordo...Daniele non puo'capire...si vive molto meglio da diavoli.Ogni mattina ho un pensiero diverso dal lavoro...mi  appaga molto.


Tu hai trovato il tuo hobby per distrarti da tutti i pensieri che ti angosciano in primis l'invecchiamento e la morte. Pensi che i nipotini ti potranno aiutare? Quando pensi che finirà questo tuo inseguimento nostalgico dell'adolescenza? Parlo anche per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se le ho detto di non scrivere e non leggere ho i miei motivi e lei lo sa


Ma falla fa. Tanto pure se non scrive legge.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scrivo sull'argomento. *Penso che chi tradisce solitamente sottostima i danni che crea sul partner e me ne sono reso conto da quanti qui non beccati, attivi traditori o non più pensano a come dovrebbe per loro reagire il loro partner alla scoperta.* Quando ho scritto che non si può sapere non dicevo castronerie, potete conoscere una persona da 25 anni, ma come potete pensare la sua reazione se questa dipende anche dalla situazione del momento? Spiego meglio la cosa, io ho subito due tradimenti, al primo ho lasciato la ragazza in questione pur volendole molto bene, non l'ho offesa e non ho inziato uno stillicidio, semplicemente ho chiuso con lei e mi sono messo nel mio angolino a meditare, meditare parecchio. Finito questo periodo ho ricominciato a vivere (6 mesi buoni in cui ero più schivo del solito) senza problemi.
> Il secondo tradimento, complice la situazione del momento e la crisi economica che mi mettevano a 90° con un superdotato dietro fu difficile, una altalena emotiva che si ingigantiva ed alla fine ho provato a non soffrire con le cure e con l'oblio delle vacanze...delle vacanze tra le più costose della mia vita che dovevano aiutarmi a dimenticare quel casino che quella "cosa" aveva creato in me...inutile, psicologa, vacanze, amici, alcool, psicofarmaci, non hanno fatto nulla di nulla, se non creare in 2 anni e mezzo un buco economico enorme. Cosa è cambiato nei due tradimenti? Bhe ero io che in parte ero cambiato, mi ero messo in gioco la prima volta dandomi delle colpe evidenti e sulle quali ho lavorato e cosa ne è venuto fuori, che sono stato accusato di cose che o non avevo fatto o che mi eran o state richieste, da pazzi!!!! Ho provato a razionalizzare il tutto in un modo personale, non aveva senso razionale la cosa e se una cosa non ha motivo o non ha senso diventa un loop per me ed ecco che sono entrato in quella spirale di morte e distruzione che mi tiene ancora in parte ancorato li.
> *Non puoi sapere cosa succederà in anticipo, non lo puoi sapere su come tu reagirai ad un tradimento nonostante tu abbia la presunzione di saperlo, come si può pensare a come reagirà il parnter, questa è la leggerezza del traditore, quello su cui fonda la sua sicurezza, SUL NULLA*!


Verissimo!


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è solo questione di onestà. Ci sono persone che si credono e appaiano lucidissime e onestissime ma che hanno ragioni che li hanno spinti ad agire *che non sono in gradi di accettare a livello cosciente*. Se bastasse la spiegazione "mi piace scopare e son egoista" sarebbe tanto semplice.


condivido.
alcune ,secondo me ,appaiono da pezzi di vita raccontati.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu, considerata la tua immensa bontà d'animo, ci godi a leggere determinate storie, ti inebrii con i problemi degli altri, raggiungi quasi l'orgasmo, ammesso che tu sappia di cosa stia parlando. e il bello è che qualcuna ti viene anche dietro e guai a farglielo notare. sarete della stessa pasta.


Tu già di me non sai un cazzo, e considerando quanto tu in generale parimenti non capisca un cazzo, fossi in te eviterei di scrivere tue "impressioni" circa altri utenti.


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'ènulla dafare.sia l'avvocatessa che l'altra ragazza li avevano denunciati...si deve solo sperare che non ci capiti perché a quel punto per fermarli puoi solo che ucciderli a tua volta.
> ad ogni modo l'amore ad alcuni tocca corde sconosciute..quando lasciai il ragazzo che avevo per mio marito fece cose che non facevano parte della personalità che conoscevo fino ad allora.
> poi per fortuna tutto si placò , ma passai dei brutti quarti d'ora.



io non ho mai avuto paura di nessuno, tuttavia sono sempre stata molto attenta, da buona paracula
e poi devo dire che ho avuto ragione a valutare ad es. il mio ex, che è un tipo rissoso ma mai con le donne


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> è vero, hai visto che roba?
> ora abbiamo anche preso in prestito le tradizioni straniere, tipo l'acido in faccia all'avvocatessa


Non è una novità era, per fortuna, caduto in disuso si diceva "ti butto il vetriolo" o "ti faccio lo sfregio" se era usato il coltello.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma falla fa. Tanto pure se non scrive legge.


lei è libera di fare ci mancherebbe, il mio era un consiglio da amica perchè so che le fa male.
e ora la chiudo per non ho intenzione di parlare di lei e delle sue cose. 
quindi per favore chiudila anche te


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lei è libera di fare ci mancherebbe, il mio era un consiglio da amica perchè so che le fa male.
> e ora la chiudo per non ho intenzione di parlare di lei e delle sue cose.
> quindi per favore chiudila anche te


Io delle sue cose, se vuole e su qualche thread, ne parlo con lei e ne ho parlato con lei.


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu già di me non sai un cazzo, e considerando quanto tu in generale parimenti non capisca un cazzo, fossi in te eviterei di scrivere tue "impressioni" circa altri utenti.


non m'interessa sapere un cazzo di te perchè ti reputo inutile, in tutti i sensi. 
le mie impressioni su di te o su altri le scrivo ogni qualvolta se ne presenti l'occasione, coglionazzo che non sei altro, perchè io dico sempre ciò che penso su tutto e tutti.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai trovato il tuo hobby per distrarti da tutti i pensieri che ti angosciano in primis l'invecchiamento e la morte. Pensi che i nipotini ti potranno aiutare? Quando pensi che finirà questo tuo inseguimento nostalgico dell'adolescenza? Parlo anche per me.


Ma che vecchio,tu non sai come sono fatto,a parte che se mi vedi mi dai almeno 10 anni in meno....
nipotini...seeeee...avro'80anni quando li vedro'...
non finira'...mi piace troppo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non m'interessa sapere un cazzo di te perchè ti reputo inutile, in tutti i sensi.
> le mie impressioni su di te o su altri le scrivo ogni qualvolta se ne presenti l'occasione, coglionazzo che non sei altro, *perchè io dico sempre ciò che penso su tutto e tutti*.


Ed infati il punto è proprio che apri la bocca (o prendi la tastiera del pc) dando fiato alle trombe della tua scempiaggine senza manco rifletterci tipo un annetto abbondante prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu hai trovato il tuo hobby per distrarti da tutti i pensieri che ti angosciano in primis l'invecchiamento e la morte.* Pensi che i nipotini ti potranno aiutare? Quando pensi che finirà questo tuo inseguimento nostalgico dell'adolescenza? Parlo anche per me.


Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah!


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infati il punto è proprio che apri la bocca (o prendi la tastiera del pc) dando *fiato alle trombe* della tua scempiaggine senza manco rifletterci tipo un annetto abbondante prima.



ma se rifletto un anno arrivo sempre in ritardo, come potrei dirti coglionazzo quando te lo meriti. vabbè che coglionazzo potrei dirtelo sempre, anzi, te lo dirò sempre. coglionazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma che vecchio,tu non sai come sono fatto,a parte che se mi vedi mi dai almeno 10 anni in meno....
> nipotini...seeeee...avro'80anni quando li vedro'...
> non finira'...mi piace troppo.


Non ho detto che sei vecchio, ho detto la paura dell'invecchiamento che, come si evince dalla tua risposta, ti attanaglia come tutti. Il tempo vola e anche se dimostri 10 anni di meno significa che ne dimostri una cinquantina. Sarà mica giovane un cinquantenne?!! Fattene una ragione giovani sono i tuoi figli ma stanno invecchiando pure loro. La vita è breve e tutti cerchiamo di darle un senso, ma un senso non ce l'ha (cit.)


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah!


Pure tu eh  e io e tutti :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se rifletto un anno arrivo sempre in ritardo, come potrei dirti coglionazzo quando te lo meriti. vabbè che coglionazzo potrei dirtelo sempre, anzi, te lo dirò sempre. coglionazzo.


Ma tu arrivi in ritardo comunque. Perchè ci sei proprio tardo, purtroppo per te. Ma se un minimo riflettessi prima di fare qualsiasi cosa ne avresti qualche beneficio. Poi fai come stracazzo ti pare e vattene pure a fare in culo, brutta testa di cazzo.


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

*coglionazzo*

che stronzata.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sei vecchio, ho detto la paura dell'invecchiamento che, come si evince dalla tua risposta, ti attanaglia come tutti. Il tempo vola e anche se dimostri 10 anni di meno significa che ne dimostri una cinquantina. Sarà mica giovane un cinquantenne?!! Fattene una ragione giovani sono i tuoi figli ma stanno invecchiando pure loro. La vita è breve e tutti cerchiamo di darle un senso, ma un senso non ce l'ha (cit.)


qualche settimana fa'mi sono sparato 850km di autostrada,sempre a tavoletta,sosta panino e gasolio 1volta e  stop.Non lo facevo da 20anni..ma riuscito:smile:..altra soddisfazione...non come l''amica''ma quasi.........
E poi se una 29enne mi viene dietro...un perche'ci sara' no??semplice noi ultra cinquantenni siamo altra categoria...


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

*lothar*

per "tavoletta" cosa intendi: cioè con che auto vai a tavoletta.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> qualche settimana fa'mi sono sparato 850km di autostrada,sempre a tavoletta,sosta panino e gasolio 1volta e stop.Non lo facevo da 20anni..ma riuscito:smile:..altra soddisfazione...non come l''amica''ma quasi.........
> *E poi se una 29enne mi viene dietro...un perche'ci sara' no??*semplice noi ultra cinquantenni siamo altra categoria...


Metti una foto del miglior Julio Iglesias d'annata come profilo sui siti d'incontri dove rimorchi?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per "tavoletta" cosa intendi: cioè con che auto vai a tavoletta.


Td nazionale con centralina taroccata...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Td nazionale con centralina taroccata...


grandissmo, massima stima


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> grandissmo, massima stima


Lothar è il mio cugino più grande che non ho mai avuto....!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar è il mio cugino più grande che non ho mai avuto....!:up:


offerto gratuitamente da tradinet...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar è il mio* cugino *più grande che non ho mai avuto....!:up:


Di che grado?


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di che grado?


Primo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Primo.



Ah, già m'immaginavo un lontano cugino di millesimo grado.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, già m'immaginavo un lontano cugino di millesimo grado.


T
u invece sei molto simile ad uno dei due migliori amici che ho.


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> T
> u invece sei molto simile ad uno dei due migliori amici che ho.


oscuro, sai quanto ti voglio bene, ma che cazzo di gente frequenti, coglionazzi?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> T
> u invece sei molto simile ad uno dei due migliori amici che ho.


E' quello figo?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, sai quanto ti voglio bene, ma che cazzo di gente frequenti, coglionazzi?


Meglio che lecchini siculi di mezz'età che non capiscono un cazzo, scemi come la merda e pure supponenti nonchè morti di figa.


P.S:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' quello figo?



e chi sarebbe?
cioè Oscuro ha un amico figo e io non lo so?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe?
> cioè Oscuro ha un amico figo e io non lo so?


Ma tu lo conosci suo cugino grande?


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, sai quanto ti voglio bene, ma che cazzo di gente frequenti, coglionazzi?


io sono il primo coglionazzo.Comunque grazie,quando fai così sento meno la mancanza di ultimo....!


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo conosci suo cugino grande?


mi interessa più conoscere eventualmente l'amico figo..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe?
> cioè Oscuro ha un amico figo e io non lo so?



quelli fighi non te li presenta


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi interessa più conoscere eventualmente l'amico figo..


Allora chiedigli di quello che sarebbe molto simile a me.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quelli fighi non te li presenta


infatti... :unhappy: perchè?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> grandissmo, massima stima


  grazie!


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> io sono il primo coglionazzo.Comunque grazie,quando fai così sento meno la mancanza di ultimo....!


ah, il caro vecchio Ultimo. Minchia che ridere quando dava addosso al coglionazzo, era una guerra, una crociata, ahahahah, e poi andava al bar, gli procurava, dare addosso al coglionazzo, uno spreco d'energia tale che aveva la necessità di ripristinare le scorte energetiche. Però m'è dispiaciuto che se ne sia andato per colpa del coglionazzo che è rimasto impunito, sto coglionazzo, e anche le amiche del coglionazzo, non il tuo amico caro, il coglionazzo che c'assomiglia. Non sò più con chi parlare in siciliano, il coglionazzo non capisce un cazzo, neanche una beata minchia figurati se capisce il dialetto, Annuccia per il momento è alle prese con il ciclo che gli porta via parte dell'intelletto, pensa te. 

Ma è tutta nartra storia.


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> ah, il caro vecchio Ultimo. Minchia che ridere quando dava addosso al coglionazzo, era una guerra, una crociata, ahahahah, e poi andava al bar, gli procurava, dare addosso al coglionazzo, uno spreco d'energia tale che aveva la necessità di ripristinare le scorte energetiche. Però m'è dispiaciuto che se ne sia andato per colpa del coglionazzo che è rimasto impunito, sto coglionazzo, e anche le amiche del coglionazzo, non il tuo amico caro, il coglionazzo che c'assomiglia. Non sò più con chi parlare in siciliano, il coglionazzo non capisce un cazzo, neanche una beata minchia figurati se capisce il dialetto, Annuccia per il momento è alle prese con il ciclo che gli porta via parte dell'intelletto, pensa te.
> 
> Ma è tutta nartra storia.


Un bel trio monnezza io te e ultimo....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> infatti... :unhappy: perchè?


Insomma,conosci oscuro,conosci er mannaja,cosa vuoi di più?e dai che abbiamo portato tanta luce nella tua vita....!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,conosci oscuro,conosci er mannaja,cosa vuoi di più?e dai che abbiamo portato tanta luce nella tua vita....!


Lo presenti a me quello figo?:smile:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,conosci oscuro,conosci er mannaja,cosa vuoi di più?e dai che abbiamo portato tanta luce nella tua vita....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
si si...


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Lo presenti a me quello figo?:smile:


ma non ci penso proprio,voglio provare ad arrivare a 60 anni minimo.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> si si...


e non solo......!:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un bel trio monnezza io te e ultimo....!


Io la monnezza però l'avrei tolta. Pazienza.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma non ci penso proprio,voglio provare ad arrivare a 60 anni minimo.:rotfl:


Fifone


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo presenti a me quello figo?:smile:


tu non hai cosa fartene.


cos'è la'ria del we che ti dà alla testa.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma non ci penso proprio,voglio provare ad arrivare a 60 anni minimo.:rotfl:


hai tutta la mia comprensione... :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Lothar, anche tu sottostimi quello che può succedere, tu hai deciso che se scoperto tua moglie ti metterà la corna, cioè è quello che ti aspetti ed è quello che anche se ti da fastidio accetteresti, ma se lei invece svuotasse il vostro conto corrente per regalare soldi a della gente che manco conosci, se bruciasse casa vostra e la tua auto, hai pensato che sarebbe una cosa che non hai previsto e ti darebbe alquanto più fastidio. Tu non la conosci da 5000 anni con tutte le esperienze della vita insieme fatte, quindi tu conosci di lei quella minima parte che lei ha fatto conoscere a te, sottostimi sempre e sottostimi troppo.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, anche tu sottostimi quello che può succedere, tu hai deciso che se scoperto tua moglie ti metterà la corna, cioè è quello che ti aspetti ed è quello che anche se ti da fastidio accetteresti, ma se lei invece svuotasse il vostro conto corrente per regalare soldi a della gente che manco conosci, *se bruciasse casa vostra e la tua auto*, hai pensato che sarebbe una cosa che non hai previsto e ti darebbe alquanto più fastidio. Tu non la conosci da 5000 anni con tutte le esperienze della vita insieme fatte, quindi tu conosci di lei quella minima parte che lei ha fatto conoscere a te, sottostimi sempre e sottostimi troppo.


madonna Daniè


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, anche tu sottostimi quello che può succedere, tu hai deciso che se scoperto tua moglie ti metterà la corna, cioè è quello che ti aspetti ed è quello che anche se ti da fastidio accetteresti, ma se lei invece svuotasse il vostro conto corrente per regalare soldi a della gente che manco conosci, *se bruciasse casa vostra e la tua auto*, hai pensato che sarebbe una cosa che non hai previsto e ti darebbe alquanto più fastidio. Tu non la conosci da 5000 anni con tutte le esperienze della vita insieme fatte, quindi tu conosci di lei quella minima parte che lei ha fatto conoscere a te, sottostimi sempre e sottostimi troppo.


guarda che sua moglie mica è scema, eh?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> madonna Daniè



Allegria:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allegria:smile::smile::smile::smile:


olè :festa:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu non hai cosa fartene.
> 
> 
> cos'è la'ria del we che ti dà alla testa.


Eccone un altro

Mi sento leggermente controllata


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele se continui così, l'anno non lo passi. Sallo.


----------



## Lui (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eccone un altro
> 
> Mi sento leggermente controllata


un altro in che senso? mi sa che qui  .................  meglio in pm, perchè altrimenti le linguacce parleranno a vanvera.

alza la cornetta, rispondi.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, anche tu sottostimi quello che può succedere, tu hai deciso che se scoperto tua moglie ti metterà la corna, cioè è quello che ti aspetti ed è quello che anche se ti da fastidio accetteresti, ma se lei invece svuotasse il vostro conto corrente per regalare soldi a della gente che manco conosci, se bruciasse casa vostra e la tua auto, hai pensato che sarebbe una cosa che non hai previsto e ti darebbe alquanto più fastidio. Tu non la conosci da 5000 anni con tutte le esperienze della vita insieme fatte, quindi tu conosci di lei quella minima parte che lei ha fatto conoscere a te, sottostimi sempre e sottostimi troppo.


amico il ns c/c nn esiste..sempre avuti separati..
mica e'invornita .....ma furba come me se non di piu'...
direi che hai toppato..:smile:


----------



## oscuro (19 Aprile 2013)

*Aò*



farfalla ha detto:


> Fifone


Aò ma te mi vuoi far vivere tranquillo o no?:unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eccone un altro
> 
> Mi sento leggermente controllata



:scared:


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico il ns c/c nn esiste..sempre avuti separati..
> mica e'invornita .....ma furba come me se non di piu'...
> direi che hai toppato..:smile:


Ricorda che tu hai una macchina ed hai degli oggetti in casa che potrebbero non essere più! Ti ricordo che Lorena Bobbit ha evirato il marito (oh, per altre cose, ma pensate che lui prevedesse di farsi affettare il salamino???)
Ripeto Lothar, tu sottovaluti quello che stai facendo considerandolo come uan marachella e non come un atto di violenza, tua moglie potrebbe considerarla violenza e volerti colpire facendoti male e fidati non si colpisce tradendo, ma colpendo quello che sai l'altra persona non si aspetta.
Caro Lothar, c'è di certo qualcosa nella tua vita a cui tieni e che lei può colpire molto più delle corna, valuta tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricorda che tu hai una macchina ed hai degli oggetti in casa che potrebbero non essere più! Ti ricordo che Lorena Bobbit ha evirato il marito (oh, per altre cose, ma pensate che lui prevedesse di farsi affettare il salamino???)
> Ripeto Lothar, tu sottovaluti quello che stai facendo considerandolo come uan marachella e non come un atto di violenza, tua moglie potrebbe considerarla violenza e volerti colpire facendoti male e fidati non si colpisce tradendo, ma colpendo quello che sai l'altra persona non si aspetta.
> Caro Lothar, c'è di certo qualcosa nella tua vita a cui tieni e che lei può colpire molto più delle corna, valuta tu.


vedrei male la sua bicicletta...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricorda che tu hai una macchina ed hai degli oggetti in casa che potrebbero non essere più! *Ti ricordo che Lorena Bobbit ha evirato il marito *(oh, per altre cose, ma pensate che lui prevedesse di farsi affettare il salamino???)
> Ripeto Lothar, tu sottovaluti quello che stai facendo considerandolo come uan marachella e non come un atto di violenza, tua moglie potrebbe considerarla violenza e volerti colpire facendoti male e fidati non si colpisce tradendo, ma colpendo quello che sai l'altra persona non si aspetta.
> Caro Lothar, c'è di certo qualcosa nella tua vita a cui tieni e che lei può colpire molto più delle corna, valuta tu.


Ma quello mica per tradimento? O ricordo male? Boh.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedrei male la sua bicicletta...


dici che per punizione lo manda in giro senza sellino sulla scalinata di Piazza di Spagna? (questa l'ho rubata ad Oscuro lo ammetto)


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricorda che tu hai una macchina ed hai degli oggetti in casa che potrebbero non essere più! Ti ricordo che Lorena Bobbit ha evirato il marito (oh, per altre cose, ma pensate che lui prevedesse di farsi affettare il salamino???)
> Ripeto Lothar, tu sottovaluti quello che stai facendo considerandolo come uan marachella e non come un atto di violenza, tua moglie potrebbe considerarla violenza e volerti colpire facendoti male e fidati non si colpisce tradendo, ma colpendo quello che sai l'altra persona non si aspetta.
> Caro Lothar, c'è di certo qualcosa nella tua vita a cui tieni e che lei può colpire molto più delle corna, valuta tu.


Daniè se tutti reagissero cosi al tradimento a quest'ora al mondo ci saresti tu e pochi altri :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che per punizione lo manda in giro senza sellino sulla scalinata di Piazza di Spagna? (questa l'ho rubata ad Oscuro lo ammetto)


di scalinate ne abbiamo una decisamente più lunga qui. Va bene pure se piove perchè è riparata


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di scalinate ne abbiamo una decisamente più lunga qui. Va bene pure se piove perchè è riparata


:risata:

però potrebbe essere una giusta punizione non trovi?


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


La risposta è semplice: dipende due ore con chi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> però potrebbe essere una giusta punizione non trovi?


a calci nel culo all'andata e in bici senza sella al ritorno sui gradini... beh sono cose che segnano, sì.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> La risposta è semplice: dipende due ore con chi.


beh con vincent cassel ci posso pensare:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh con vincent cassel ci posso pensare:singleeye:


Vedi?


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

ma me lo sono sognato o mi è apparso un messaggio che diceva che il forum avrebbe chiuso per un po' per aggiornamenti?
ora èsparito


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma me lo sono sognato o mi è apparso un messaggio che diceva che il forum avrebbe chiuso per un po' per aggiornamenti?
> ora èsparito


Non ti si può veramente nascondere niente.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Insomma Daniele le cose sono così...
E se non vuoi uscirne pazzo devi allargare gli orizzonti.

Il problema sta sempre nell'interpretazione e nella vlautazione che diamo agli oggetti materiali quando diventano storici.

Va da sè che tu dici: Mi hai tradito.

E lei ti risponde...mannnnnnnnnooooooo....ma cosa dici su Daniele, io tradirti? ma quando mai....
Ho solo scopato con un altro no? Cosa vuoi che sia...tradimento? ma dai andiamo su...

Ed è ovvio che l'oggetto materiale non ha mai una valenza assoluta...
Si ridimensiona per l'autore, e si ingigantisce per la vittima no?

Da cui si invocano sempre "eccezionali misericordie" per noi stessi....e pene esemplari per chi ci fa un torto no?

Ciò è insegnato nella parabola del servo malvagio.
A lui il padrone condona un grosso debito, ma sto servo poi, non tollera il minimo debito che un collega ha nei suoi confronti no?


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Bha, io vedo tanti coglioni stupirsi dopo per la reazione del tradito, quindi vorrà dire che poi tanto le persone non si conoscono.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricorda che tu hai una macchina ed hai degli oggetti in casa che potrebbero non essere più! Ti ricordo che Lorena Bobbit ha evirato il marito (oh, per altre cose, ma pensate che lui prevedesse di farsi affettare il salamino???)
> Ripeto Lothar, tu sottovaluti quello che stai facendo considerandolo come uan marachella e non come un atto di violenza, tua moglie potrebbe considerarla violenza e volerti colpire facendoti male e fidati non si colpisce tradendo, ma colpendo quello che sai l'altra persona non si aspetta.
> Caro Lothar, c'è di certo qualcosa nella tua vita a cui tieni e che lei può colpire molto più delle corna, valuta tu.



Aiuto Gran Visir Conte della Sacra Mona..questo gufa...Daniele quando troviamo 5min dobbiamo berci un caffe'assieme..magari chiamiamo pure Sbri...

No l'auto appena presa e le piace un saccoquindi non la tocca...roba in casa molta e'sua.....ma tranquillo amico sono imbeccabile,


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aiuto Gran Visir Conte della Sacra Mona..questo gufa...Daniele quando troviamo 5min dobbiamo berci un caffe'assieme..magari chiamiamo pure Sbri...
> 
> No l'auto appena presa e le piace un saccoquindi non la tocca...roba in casa molta e'sua.....ma tranquillo amico sono imbeccabile,


Lo era anche la mia ex...peccato che le è morto il nonnino e per questa situazione da imbeccabile è diventata beccabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo era anche la mia ex...peccato che le è morto il nonnino e per questa situazione da imbeccabile è diventata beccabile.


Ma il problema mi sa che sei tu, mica la salma fredda del nonnino.


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti chi toglie soldi alla famiglia per l'amante è disprezzabile


quoto.


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza polemica,il 3d di minerva era pure interessante,ma cosa c'entrava farfalla?Continuo a non capire perchè spesso dal confronto di idee si passa a disquisire dei cazzi privati di utenti che magari sono chiamati in causa per aver incautamente raccontato la propria vita.Sbaglio qualcosa?


quoto pure te.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ti ama a tal punto di non aver detto nulla sul pupazzetto ...


Daniele ha detto:


> Lo era anche la mia ex...peccato che le è morto il nonnino e per questa situazione da imbeccabile è diventata beccabile.


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello mica per tradimento? O ricordo male? Boh.


si si.
Proprio per il tradimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si si.
> Proprio per il tradimento.


_Nelle prime dichiarazioni alla polizia la donna spiegò che aveva tagliato il pene perché suo marito «arriva all'orgasmo senza aspettarmi. È egoista»[SUP][1][/SUP]. Successivamente sostenne che il marito abusava di lei, la picchiava e rincasava sempre tardi e ubriaco e quella sera, come ormai succedeva da troppo tempo, lui abusò di lei e poi si addormentò come nulla fosse. Fu accusata di "lesioni volontarie", venendo assolta nel 1997 poiché aveva provato un impulso irresistibile a ferire suo marito. Le fu comunque ordinato di passare 45 giorni in una clinica psichiatrica._* (STRANO n.d.r.)*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche tu lo fai, tipo con i figli e il latte


Embè, ma quando vedi scrivere per giorni una serie di coglionate da paura vorrei vederti a non intervenire.
Lasciando stare che io non ho mai detto a nessuno: tu non puoi dire nulla al marito che ti tradisce perché l'hai tradito anche tu prima. 
A volte qua mi sembrate scesi dal pero un giorno sì e l'altro anche.


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok grazie della delucidazione...:up: Messa così le conseguenze dell'essere scoperti sono identiche a meno che il sentimento che sottende al secondo caso non permetta ai protagonisti di iniziare una relazione ufficiale alla luce del sole ... Però secondo me non è così frequente che due amanti scoperti anche se legati da un sentimento forte riescano poi a procedere insieme ... Uno dei due di solito si tira indietro ...giusto???


dipende sempre dalle premesse.

se la situazione in casa è realmente compromessa,essere scoperti può addirittura divenire un sollievo,perchè finalmente si prende una decisione e si può tornare a vivere.

certo,mi dirai che raramente le cose si risolvono facilmente,ma se il sentimento è vero,ne vale la pena.

Ovvio che se si tratta solo di divertimento da materasso,gli amanti si tirano indietro.

ma se uno non è pazzo sul serio,nei casi di divertimento da materasso,dopo 1-2-3 volte ci si saluta.

quindi essere scoperti diventa solo una espressione di sfiga esponenziale


----------



## perplesso (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza polemica,il 3d di minerva era pure interessante,ma cosa c'entrava farfalla?Continuo a non capire perchè spesso dal confronto di idee si passa a disquisire dei cazzi privati di utenti che magari sono chiamati in causa per aver incautamente raccontato la propria vita.Sbaglio qualcosa?


sbagli quando non ricordi che delle persone ci si deve fidare solo un attento esame.....solo che in questo forum è un esercizio difficile perchè quasi tutti siamo sbarcati qui per parlare di fatti molto privati e molto sensibili,quindi la guardia è bassa e la possiblità di ricevere qualche colpo alle spalle è alta.

per cui le informazioni è bene sciorinarle con prudenza


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro ti ama a tal punto di non aver detto nulla sul pupazzetto ...


Perchè, è orsacchettiforme e teneroso come me!!!!! 
Chi non mi vorrebbe come suo pupazzo parlante con quelle belle frasette del tipo:

"Sei una gran mignotta, pentiti!!!"
"Hai solo voglioa di salamella!!!"
"Donator di pene perduto!"
ecc. ecc.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

:rotfl:





Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè, è orsacchettiforme e teneroso come me!!!!!
> Chi non mi vorrebbe come suo pupazzo parlante con quelle belle frasette del tipo:
> 
> "Sei una gran mignotta, pentiti!!!"
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè, è orsacchettiforme e teneroso come me!!!!!
> Chi non mi vorrebbe come suo pupazzo parlante con quelle belle frasette del tipo:
> 
> "Sei una gran mignotta, pentiti!!!"
> ...


Io io!!! La voglio la bambolina a forma di Danny l'orsacchiotto mattotto!!! Quella che pare posseduta tipo Chucky che dice quelle frasi lì ed una volta l'anno si anima di notte e telefona a Serena insultandola (e lei risponde pure, peraltro). IO!!! IO!!!


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Oh, se volete rimetto me stesso, ma penso che l'orsetto sia perfetto per quello che dico, no???


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, se volete rimetto me stesso, ma penso che l'orsetto sia perfetto per quello che dico, no???


Oddio, anche l'altra spacca non poco in effetti. Boh, fai tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, se volete rimetto me stesso, ma penso che l'orsetto sia perfetto per quello che dico, no???


certo, immagino il neo-traditore che arriva e si trova i post dell'orsetto Teddy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo, immagino il neo-traditore che arriva e si trova i post dell'orsetto Teddy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Del genere!

"Hai voluto la patatina??? E mo ti pigli il cetriolone!!!"


Me lo immagino e visto che dalla cina con furore sarò poco presente, dobbiamo rendere i miei post unici ed irripetibili.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Del genere!
> 
> "Hai voluto la patatina??? E mo ti pigli il cetriolone!!!"
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che già lo sono.


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Embè, ma quando vedi scrivere per giorni una serie di coglionate da paura vorrei vederti a non intervenire.*
> Lasciando stare che io non ho mai detto a nessuno: tu non puoi dire nulla al marito che ti tradisce perché l'hai tradito anche tu prima.
> A volte qua mi sembrate scesi dal pero un giorno sì e l'altro anche.


con altre
a volte:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza polemica,il 3d di minerva era pure interessante,ma cosa c'entrava farfalla?Continuo a non capire perchè spesso dal confronto di idee si passa a disquisire dei cazzi privati di utenti che magari sono chiamati in causa per aver incautamente raccontato la propria vita.Sbaglio qualcosa?


non c'entravano niente i fatti privati di nessuno in questo 3D o anche in altri ma dal momento che lo stesso utente , e ribadisco anche lo stesso tuo pensiero: INCAUTAMENTE ,a fare riferimenti 
sul suo privato credo che si possa discutere , valutare , confrontarsi sugli aspetti positivi o negativi su detto argomento ...
in caso non gradisca non ha che da farlo noto..
questo senza polemica e senza riferimenti a Farfalla che come giustamente dici tu anche con altri utenti si usa qquesto genere di discquisizione ...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aiuto Gran Visir Conte della Sacra Mona..questo gufa...Daniele quando troviamo 5min dobbiamo berci un caffe'assieme..magari chiamiamo pure Sbri...
> 
> No l'auto appena presa e le piace un saccoquindi non la tocca...roba in casa molta e'sua.....ma tranquillo amico sono imbeccabile,


Amico sarà in maggio
debbo andare a Ferrara al mattino alla chiesa di san Giorgio
se Daniele viene lì lo rapisco e scendiamo assieme in quel di Bologna...
Poi lo si porta a donnacce...e si svaga no?

Si la Sbri non sfuggirà all'operazione vedrò di stanarla...

Due ore che davvero valgono la pena....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico sarà in maggio
> debbo andare a Ferrara al mattino alla chiesa di san Giorgio
> se Daniele viene lì lo rapisco e scendiamo assieme in quel di Bologna...
> Poi lo si porta a donnacce...e si svaga no?
> ...


magari prima di andare a donnacce mi riportate a casa... non ci tengo molto...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

perché a lunapiena si raddoppiano le iniziali delle parole?
perché scrive in    cinta?
lo saprete alla prossima puntata di mistero :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _Nelle prime dichiarazioni alla polizia la donna spiegò che aveva tagliato il pene perché suo marito «arriva all'orgasmo senza aspettarmi. È egoista»[SUP][1][/SUP]. Successivamente sostenne che il marito abusava di lei, la picchiava e rincasava sempre tardi e ubriaco e quella sera, come ormai succedeva da troppo tempo, lui abusò di lei e poi si addormentò come nulla fosse. Fu accusata di "lesioni volontarie", venendo assolta nel 1997 poiché aveva provato un impulso irresistibile a ferire suo marito. Le fu comunque ordinato di passare 45 giorni in una clinica psichiatrica._* (STRANO n.d.r.)*



minchia.
ERo super convinta che fosse stato per il tradimento.
Allora ha fatto bene!
:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari prima di andare a donnacce mi riportate a casa... non ci tengo molto...


Ma ovvio...no?
Ci sono robe da donne e robe da noi uomini no?
Tu stai tranquilla...che al resto pensiamo noi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché a lunapiena si raddoppiano le iniziali delle parole?
> perché scrive in    cinta?
> lo saprete alla prossima puntata di mistero :singleeye:


:rotfl:
È il cellulare che si fa correzioni a cazzo di cane ...
balbetta e a volte rabbrividisce...
io lo Lazio fare non mi piace reprimere le personalità :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Oddio ma poi l'ho scritto io in cinta...
manco me n'ero accorta ...
ora vado a casa ad evitare mio marito così impara:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> È il cellulare che si fa correzioni a cazzo di cane ...
> balbetta e a volte rabbrividisce...
> io lo Lazio fare* non mi piace reprimere le personalità* :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> con altre
> a volte:mrgreen:


certo, tutto un insieme


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> qualche settimana fa'mi sono sparato 850km di autostrada,sempre a tavoletta,sosta panino e gasolio 1volta e  stop.Non lo facevo da 20anni..ma riuscito:smile:..altra soddisfazione...non come l''amica''ma quasi.........
> E poi se una 29enne mi viene dietro...un perche'ci sara' no??semplice noi ultra cinquantenni siamo altra categoria...


La questione non è la ventinovenne (poverina :mexican ma sei tu che hai questa smania di metterti alla prova con cose da gggiovane. Ti capisco profondamente oggi ero in scarpe da tennis e maglia fluorescente . Le mie scelte da adolescente le potrò fare fino alla tomba, quando tu non potrai più fare le tue ci starai maluccio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che per punizione lo manda in giro senza sellino sulla scalinata di Piazza di Spagna? (questa l'ho rubata ad Oscuro lo ammetto)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ho immaginato uno


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non c'entravano niente i fatti privati di nessuno in questo 3D o anche in altri ma dal momento che lo stesso utente , e ribadisco anche lo stesso tuo pensiero: *INCAUTAMENTE* ,a fare riferimenti
> sul suo privato credo che si possa discutere , valutare , confrontarsi sugli aspetti positivi o negativi su detto argomento ...
> in caso non gradisca non ha che da farlo noto..
> questo senza polemica e senza riferimenti a Farfalla che come giustamente dici tu anche con altri utenti si usa qquesto genere di discquisizione ...


Perché incautamente? E' proprio quello che si dovrebbe poter fare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché incautamente? E' proprio quello che si dovrebbe poter fare.


Stavo per scriverlo io.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per scriverlo io.


Ou tu qua non ci devi postare, non so se è chiaro. Occhio che ti spiezzuo in duoe.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou tu qua non ci devi postare, non so se è chiaro. Occhio che ti spiezzuo in duoe.


Shhhh che non mi ha visto nessuno


----------



## Spider (19 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


prova a sommarle quelle due ore...
in quelle due ore, potrebbe esserci tutto.
chiaro per chi vuole vedrci tutto.
se ne può vedere il negativo ma anche il positivo.

l'apparente normalità delle cose non sempre è, un equilibrio.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Shhhh che non mi ha visto nessuno



si si come no


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ho immaginato uno


:risata:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché incautamente? E' proprio quello che si dovrebbe poter fare.





farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per scriverlo io.



Incautamente perché se il 3D non è incentrato sul personal-argomento di tal personal-utente
è prevaricante affrontare tal argomento mettendolo forse in "difficoltà"nell'affrontarlo...
Ovvio che si dovrebbe poter fare infatti l'ho pure scritto


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> prova a sommarle quelle due ore...
> in quelle due ore, potrebbe esserci tutto.
> chiaro per chi vuole vedrci tutto.
> se ne può vedere il negativo ma anche il positivo.
> ...



bè è chiaro che chi decide di passare quelle ore ci vede il positivo  altrimenti non lo farebbe


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Shhhh che non mi ha visto nessuno



con tutte quelle tette.
Impossibile.







:scared:


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direttamente da una risposta di lothar ...
> ma secondo voi , quando la posta in gioco è una famiglia alla quale tenete....due ore in un motel davvero valgono il rischio di sconvolgere un equilibrio?


La domanda vale anche al contrario. Vale la pena non perdonare quelle due ore sfasciando un rapporto che dura da anni con figli, casa, progetti in comune? 

S*B


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Shhhh che non mi ha *visto* nessuno


Racconto questo aneddoto ot.
C'era uno psichiatra, non amico di mio padre, che aveva l'abitudine di far scrivere a mano ai suoi pazienti nuovi una specie di biografia, prima di cominciare anche solo a chiedergli il nome.
La cosa doveva occupare circa una pagina di un foglietto e si doveva iniziare ovviamente in prima persona.

Lo psico era un pò fissato con l'omosessualità, e infatti era un seguace fermissimo del fatto che fosse un disturbo mentale da curare.
Sosteneva che rivolgersi a noi stesse al maschile, come hai fatto tu, nascondeva un lesbismo latente.
Avevo una quindicina d' anni e lui venne a cena con la moglie e i due figli a casa nostra e prima aveva letto la brutta copia di un tema che stavo scrivendo per la scuola  mollata in salotto nel mio disordine global.
Insomma. Mi riferivo a me stessa come hai fatto tu.
Secondo lui. Avrei dovuto scrivere vistA. Non vistO.
Suggerì a mio padre che nascondevo un lesbismo latente.

Ovviamante non venne mai più a cena.

Minchia quanta gente strana c'è in giro


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La domanda vale anche al contrario. Vale la pena non perdonare quelle due ore sfasciando un rapporto che dura da anni con figli, casa, progetti in comune?
> 
> S*B



Verde virtuale


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Racconto questo aneddoto ot.
> C'era uno psichiatra, non amico di mio padre, che aveva l'abitudine di far scrivere a mano ai suoi pazienti nuovi una specie di biografia, prima di cominciare anche solo a chiedergli il nome.
> La cosa doveva occupare circa una pagina di un foglietto e si doveva iniziare ovviamente in prima persona.
> 
> ...


Ecco mi mancava questa 
Traditrice e lesbica, pacchetto completo ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La domanda vale anche al contrario. Vale la pena non perdonare quelle due ore sfasciando un rapporto che dura da anni con figli, casa, progetti in comune?
> 
> S*B


sì.
 ma se dall'altra parte si è pensato che ne valesse la pena questo ha il suo peso nella valutazione.voglio dire; è molto sensato che valga la pena riprovare a costruire il dopotradimento se nel piatto ci sono sentimenti importanti e figli ...però valutando che al momento in cui si è vissuta la distrazione queste cose si sono messe tutte in discussione con leggerezza un grande calo di fiducia appare naturale.dalla parte di chi è tradito occorre tutto un lavoro di comprensione mentre dall'altra parte si è colto l'attimo fuggente in nome del chi se ne frega.
su quali basi consigli di ritrovare l'equilibrio?
chi ha maggior buon senso lo usi? vero, però anche uno sticazzi ci può stare


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco mi mancava questa
> Traditrice e lesbica, pacchetto completo ahahahah



arrenditi.:mrgreen:



pensa che questa cosa mi aveva talmente colpita che ancora oggi, in maniera del tutto irrazionale, quando mi capita di dover scrivere parole neutre...mi fermo e ci penso.
Il colpita che ho scritto sopra, in prima battuta nella mia testa è venuto colpito ma le mani correggono in colpita.


ha provocato in me una scissione:unhappy:


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> ma se dall'altra parte si è pensato che ne valesse la pena questo ha il suo peso nella valutazione.voglio dire; è molto sensato che valga la pena riprovare a costruire il dopotradimento se nel piatto ci sono sentimenti importanti e figli ...però valutando che al momento in cui si è vissuta la distrazione queste cose si sono messe tutte in discussione con leggerezza un grande calo di fiducia appare naturale.dalla parte di chi è tradito occorre tutto un lavoro di comprensione mentre dall'altra parte si è colto l'attimo fuggente in nome del chi se ne frega.
> su quali basi consigli di ritrovare l'equilibrio?
> chi ha maggior buon senso lo usi? vero, però anche uno sticazzi ci può stare


Bisogna capire cosa è stato. Se è stata solo una scopata l'incazzatura ci sta tutta, ma non si può dare fuoco alla casa per uccidere un topo. Poi ripeto, il problema sono le bugie, non la scopata in sè. Se scopi en passant per caso, e non me lo vieni subito a raccontare e chiedere perdono, significa che un problema grosso c'era giá da prima. Potrebbe anche rispondere che non voleva farti soffrire e incrinare il rapporto per una stupidita di mezz'ora che mai più ripeterá, ma tu puoi benissimo rispondergli che nella sua valutazione doveva tenere conto dell'eventualitá di essere scoperta e delle conseguenze ben peggiori a cui ora andrá incontro, visto che ha minato la fiducia. La capacitá di gestire queste situazioni in modo efficiente la si impara da bambini quando si ruba la marmellata. Se ci si sceglie un partner immaturo prima o poi si dovrá fare i conti con i suoi errori.

S*B


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Bisogna capire cosa è stato. Se è stata solo una scopata l'incazzatura ci sta tutta, ma non si può dare fuoco alla casa per uccidere un topo. Poi ripeto, il problema sono le bugie, non la scopata in sè. Se scopi en passant per caso, e non me lo vieni subito a raccontare e chiedere perdono, significa che un problema grosso c'era giá da prima. Potrebbe anche rispondere che non voleva farti soffrire e incrinare il rapporto per una stupidita di mezz'ora che mai più ripeterá, ma tu puoi benissimo rispondergli che nella sua valutazione doveva tenere conto dell'eventualitá di essere scoperta e delle conseguenze ben peggiori a cui ora andrá incontro, visto che ha minato la fiducia. La capacitá di gestire queste situazioni in modo efficiente la si impara da bambini quando si ruba la marmellata. Se ci si sceglie un partner immaturo prima o poi si dovrá fare i conti con i suoi errori.
> 
> S*B


concordo senz'altro sulla parte finale .
la cosa che mi perplime sull'incendio e il topo è che questo vale per tutti e due


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Bisogna capire cosa è stato. Se è stata solo una scopata l'incazzatura ci sta tutta, ma non si può dare fuoco alla casa per uccidere un topo. Poi ripeto, il problema sono le bugie, non la scopata in sè.* Se scopi en passant per caso, e non me lo vieni subito a raccontare e chiedere perdono, significa che un problema grosso c'era giá da prima.* Potrebbe anche rispondere che non voleva farti soffrire e incrinare il rapporto per una stupidita di mezz'ora che mai più ripeterá, ma tu puoi benissimo rispondergli che nella sua valutazione doveva tenere conto dell'eventualitá di essere scoperta e delle conseguenze ben peggiori a cui ora andrá incontro, visto che ha minato la fiducia. La capacitá di gestire queste situazioni in modo efficiente la si impara da bambini quando si ruba la marmellata. Se ci si sceglie un partner immaturo prima o poi si dovrá fare i conti con i suoi errori.
> 
> S*B


Queste sono parole del senno del poi.
Sono certa che la maggior parte dei traditi che lo dicono (dopo aver beccato il fedifrago), se quest'ultimo avesse confessato prima di essere beccato, le cose non sarebbero andate proprio così.
Si sarebbe dato fuoco lo stesso alla casa per uccidere un topo.
Ecco perchè quelle scopate non si confessano. 
Perchè un errore di cui ci si è pentiti, comunque scatena l'inferno. Uguale.
Se fai il piromane, lo fai sia prima che dopo.
al 90%


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Queste sono parole del senno del poi.
> Sono certa che la maggior parte dei traditi che lo dicono (dopo aver beccato il fedifrago), se quest'ultimo avesse confessato prima di essere beccato, le cose non sarebbero andate proprio così.
> Si sarebbe dato fuoco lo stesso alla casa per uccidere un topo.
> Ecco perchè quelle scopate non si confessano.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Queste sono parole del senno del poi.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi incazzerei a mina.
> ma come ti permetti di dirmi una cosa del genere? (il marito, non tu)
> Ma fatti i cazzi tuoi, idiota di un tordo.
> 
> ...


Ok...
Appunto...
Ma quello che non stai in piedi è che il traditore invece di farsi i cazzi suoi e pregare la sua buona stella, fa la morale all'ignaro tradito...

Insomma tornando a Daniele...
Mi pare che lui sia più mite con il traditor sgamato, con il traditor pentito che denuncia il suo peccato, con il traditor che chiede scusa...

Ovvio che va in embolo, quando scova persone che si professano oneste...

Solo perchè...

Non sono ancora stati sventati i loro crimini no?

Un conto è sposarsi con un uomo che hai sempre saputo che sia un putaniero e ti dici, sperem va là...
Un conto è sposarsi con un uomo di cui si è convinte sia il massimo della lealtà e correttezza e poi scoprire che dietro la facciata dell'ottimo marito e compagno si nasconde la doppia vita da putaniero errante eh?

Voglio dire...

QUindi Daniele dice...
Prima ti sveli come traditore e poi parli con me.
Non prima.


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi incazzerei a mina.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Questa logica del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso, non la capisco. Ci giro intorno, valuto tanti punti di vista, ma i conti non mi tornano. Eppure è un modo di pensare diffusissimo. Io devo sapere, anche se mi fará male, anche se la casa brucerà, ma io voglio vivere la realtà. È un fatto di coerenza, a me brucia che non me lo dici, poi se ti sei fatta una scopata e me lo dici, sei una stronza zoccola, ma almeno non mi prendi per il culo ogni giorno negandomi la conoscenza di ciò che sai dovrei sapere. Se ti amo voglio tutto di te, anche la tua cacca. Non puoi nascondermi delle cose.
> 
> La tesi del "non glielo dico per non scaricargli addosso le mie colpe, mi terrò io da sola il peso" mi è sempre parsa una delle tipiche scuse assurde del bimbo pescato con le mani nella nutella.
> 
> S*B


Ma dei non si può sentire...
Non glielo dici
Perchè TEMI le reazioni no?

E perchè sai benissimo che è una cosa di cui non andare fieri no?

Finiamola di tirare bussolotti...

Da piccolo mi insegnavano comportati sempre come se i genitori ti stessero vedendo...

NO?

Bon comportiamoci come se lui o lei ci stesse vedendo...e di sicuro...non tradiremo no?


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa logica del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso, non la capisco. Ci giro intorno, valuto tanti punti di vista, ma i conti non mi tornano. Eppure è un modo di pensare diffusissimo. Io devo sapere, anche se mi fará male, anche se la casa brucerà, ma io voglio vivere la realtà. È un fatto di coerenza, a me brucia che non me lo dici, poi se ti sei fatta una scopata e me lo dici, sei una stronza zoccola, ma almeno non mi prendi per il culo ogni giorno negandomi la conoscenza di ciò che sai dovrei sapere. Se ti amo voglio tutto di te, anche la tua cacca. Non puoi nascondermi delle cose.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa logica del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso, non la capisco. Ci giro intorno, valuto tanti punti di vista, ma i conti non mi tornano. Eppure è un modo di pensare diffusissimo. Io devo sapere, anche se mi fará male, anche se la casa brucerà*, ma io voglio vivere la realtà. *È un fatto di coerenza, a me brucia che non me lo dici, poi se ti sei fatta una scopata e me lo dici, sei una stronza zoccola, ma almeno non mi prendi per il culo ogni giorno negandomi la conoscenza di ciò che sai dovrei sapere. Se ti amo voglio tutto di te, anche la tua cacca. Non puoi nascondermi delle cose.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei non si può sentire...
> Non glielo dici
> Perchè TEMI le reazioni no?
> 
> ...


certo ècomodo che le reazioni si temano dopo e non prima


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2013)

Questi ultimi ragionamenti ipotizzano una cosa episodica nel senso dell'episodio unico che non ha seguito. Ovviamente (credo che sia proprio ovvio) nessuno pensa che si debba dare un dolore per una cazzata che non ha alcuna importanza. Così in teoria ma quando si scende nella pratica ci si domanda come si può essere svolta quella cosa episodica. O si è trattata di una cosa come quella descritta da Diletta in cui, durante una cena innocente (tra amici o colleghi o in trasferta lavorativa) si va un po' su di giri per aver, magari, bevuto troppo e si finisca per cedere a un impulso improvviso in un contesto che faceva sentire fuori dalla realtà di vita. Io questo scenario lo vedo un po' una sceneggiatura sia perché non si va a cena con la Sharon Stone di Basic Istint o il Clooney all'apice del fascino e, di conseguenza, l'occasione della sera non è proprio irresistibile, sia perché la situazione normalmente viene preparata da un avvicinamento graduale di sguardi, sorrisi, parole e contatti. Quindi, per me, la cosa episodica non è episodica. Non di meno si può valutare che quel che si è voluto, quell'atto di egoismo lo si vuole considerare un momento ludico che non deve intaccare la vita vera e importante e confessarlo darebbe un dolore e distruggerebbe tutto quello a cui si tiene molto di più di quel gioco. Resta una cosa che o pesa sempre come senso di colpa o viene rimosso per il proprio benessere o ne viene ridotta l'importanza come segnale di non essere in grado di stare interamente in un rapporto. Mi hanno molto colpito le risposte di tanti che non hanno raccontato il loro passato. Per me una persona è il risultato di tutta la sua vita e aver pudore o considerare solo propria una parte di sé o indica vergogna per quel che si è vissuto o vivere un rapporto con riserva. Chi lo fa è già nella disposizione di tradire perché una parte di sé la considererà sempre solo propria.


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi ultimi ragionamenti ipotizzano una cosa episodica nel senso dell'episodio unico che non ha seguito. Ovviamente (credo che sia proprio ovvio) nessuno pensa che si debba dare un dolore per una cazzata che non ha alcuna importanza. Così in teoria ma quando si scende nella pratica ci si domanda come si può essere svolta quella cosa episodica. O si è trattata di una cosa come quella descritta da Diletta in cui, durante una cena innocente (tra amici o colleghi o in trasferta lavorativa) si va un po' su di giri per aver, magari, bevuto troppo e si finisca per cedere a un impulso improvviso in un contesto che faceva sentire fuori dalla realtà di vita. Io questo scenario lo vedo un po' una sceneggiatura sia perché non si va a cena con la Sharon Stone di Basic Istint o il Clooney all'apice del fascino e, di conseguenza, l'occasione della sera non è proprio irresistibile, sia perché la situazione normalmente viene preparata da un avvicinamento graduale di sguardi, sorrisi, parole e contatti. Quindi, per me, la cosa episodica non è episodica. Non di meno si può valutare che quel che si è voluto, quell'atto di egoismo lo si vuole considerare un momento ludico che non deve intaccare la vita vera e importante e confessarlo darebbe un dolore e distruggerebbe tutto quello a cui si tiene molto di più di quel gioco. Resta una cosa che o pesa sempre come senso di colpa o viene rimosso per il proprio benessere o ne viene ridotta l'importanza come segnale di non essere in grado di stare interamente in un rapporto. Mi hanno molto colpito le risposte di tanti che non hanno raccontato il loro passato. Per me una persona è il risultato di tutta la sua vita e aver pudore o considerare solo propria una parte di sé o indica vergogna per quel che si è vissuto o vivere un rapporto con riserva. Chi lo fa è già nella disposizione di tradire perché una parte di sé la considererà sempre solo propria.


Tutti siamo così, tutti siamo in grado di tradire, nel trasporto degli eventi ed erranti nel tumulto. Se c'è una predisposizione al tradimento, questa predisposizione ce l'abbiamo tutti.

Volendo filosofeggiare: con gli opportuni stimoli esterni è possibile trasformare un santo in un assassino, e un assassino in un santo.

S*B


----------



## Innominata (20 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> Zod ha detto:
> 
> 
> > condivido.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi ultimi ragionamenti ipotizzano una cosa episodica nel senso dell'episodio unico che non ha seguito. Ovviamente (credo che sia proprio ovvio) nessuno pensa che si debba dare un dolore per una cazzata che non ha alcuna importanza. Così in teoria ma quando si scende nella pratica ci si domanda come si può essere svolta quella cosa episodica. O si è trattata di una cosa come quella descritta da Diletta in cui, durante una cena innocente (tra amici o colleghi o in trasferta lavorativa) si va un po' su di giri per aver, magari, bevuto troppo e si finisca per cedere a un impulso improvviso in un contesto che faceva sentire fuori dalla realtà di vita. Io questo scenario lo vedo un po' una sceneggiatura sia perché non si va a cena con la Sharon Stone di Basic Istint o il Clooney all'apice del fascino e, di conseguenza, l'occasione della sera non è proprio irresistibile, sia perché la situazione normalmente viene preparata da un avvicinamento graduale di sguardi, sorrisi, parole e contatti. Quindi, per me, la cosa episodica non è episodica. Non di meno si può valutare che quel che si è voluto, quell'atto di egoismo lo si vuole considerare un momento ludico che non deve intaccare la vita vera e importante e confessarlo darebbe un dolore e distruggerebbe tutto quello a cui si tiene molto di più di quel gioco. Resta una cosa che o pesa sempre come senso di colpa o viene rimosso per il proprio benessere o ne viene ridotta l'importanza come segnale di non essere in grado di stare interamente in un rapporto. Mi hanno molto colpito le risposte di tanti che non hanno raccontato il loro passato. Per me una persona è il risultato di tutta la sua vita e aver pudore o considerare solo propria una parte di sé o indica vergogna per quel che si è vissuto o vivere un rapporto con riserva. Chi lo fa è già nella disposizione di tradire perché una parte di sé la considererà sempre solo propria.


Quello che ti sfugge
è che a certe cene
e con certo alcool avviene il miracolo
tutte le donne si trasformano in sharon stone agli occhi degli uomini
e tutti gli uomini in george clooney agli occhi delle donne
come in quel film 
in cui il malcapitato aveva un profumo che faceva innamorare tutti
e quando vanno per giustiziarlo
lui lancia un fazzoletto profumato sulla folla
e tutti si mettono a fare all'amore in piazza...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Certe cene
con certe persone...

Diletta vien con mi...
che ti faccio conoscere la via....della perdizione...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che ti sfugge
> è che a certe cene
> e con certo alcool avviene il miracolo
> tutte le donne si trasformano in sharon stone agli occhi degli uomini
> ...


l'ho visto quel film...atroce....davvero...ma era un film...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si', esatto.* Ho il diritto di vivere e conoscere una realtà che mi riguarda*. Non si tratta di controllo, e' molto lontano dal controllo, e' semplicemente vivere la realtà, e non un simulacro posticcio che qualcuno a mia insaputa ha messo al suo posto. E' uno scippo. E' un ladrocinio. E' un costringerti senza che tu lo sappia a una falsa testimonianza, a vivere una falsità quando non lo sai e non lo vuoi.
> ...


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Innominata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ci sono cose che si devono sapere...ci sono cose invece la cui conoscenza crea più danno della cosa in se...
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non esiste il gratis, in un modo o nell'altro i conti si pagano. Come chi compra a rate dicendo che cinquanta euro in meno al mese non se ne accorge neppure, ma se fa il conto degli interessi si ritrova a pagare il 10% in più. Io sono per il pagamento immediato e non compro ciò che non posso permettermi. Non é la conoscenza a creare il danno, ma l'atto in se. Nasconderlo significa invalidare la realtá, accettare ad esempio di essere amati solo perchè chi ti ama non conosce la veritá. Che amore è? Di serie B? I traditori sono dei falliti perchè accettano l'amore condizionato alla non conoscenza della realtá.
> ...


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

quotone Zod!!! 

inoltre, Daniele ha ragione. Non si sa, come si reagisce, quando si scopre ... 
Non si sa nulla ... né come reagisce il tradito, né come reagisce il traditore stesso alla reazione del tradito.

Nella mia storia, la mia reazione è stata inaspettata per entrambi ... 
Lui ha avuto in seguito una depressione lunga ... ha sofferto più lui che io in effetti ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'ho visto quel film...atroce....davvero...ma era un film...


E non sai quanto io sia simile a quell' uomo 
non lo sai
E quando ho visto la sua fine...
Ho capito molto di me...

Se solo mi ricordassi il titolo...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non sai quanto io sia simile a quell' uomo
> non lo sai
> E quando ho visto la sua fine...
> Ho capito molto di me...
> ...


anche tu uccidi le donne per catturare il loro profumo???


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Zod ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la vita è complicata....certo se il fatto non accadesse non bisognerebbe confessare o celare nulla...e vissero tutti felici e contenti...
> ...


----------



## Zod (20 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Zod ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la vita è complicata....certo se il fatto non accadesse non bisognerebbe confessare o celare nulla...e vissero tutti felici e contenti...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quotone Zod!!!
> 
> ...


Si ma quante volte senti dire...
Ah se capitasse a me quella cosa
non mi curerei e mi lascerei andare

poi ti capita
e neanche tu sai dove vai a trovare le risorse
per lottare
e curarti

Vedendo certe cose in casa
potrei dirmi, ah io no eh? 
Io non troverò mai il coraggio di sottopormi alla chemio!

Invece ragioni anche così...
Coraggio, conte
Un giorno potrebbe capitare anche a te!


Comunque 2 ore non valgono mai la pena...
Massa poco tempo...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche tu uccidi le donne per catturare il loro profumo???


In un certo senso
Ho fatto anche questo.
Si...
Serviva quell'essenza...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profumo_-_Storia_di_un_assassino

Eccolo qui...


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma quante volte senti dire...
> Ah se capitasse a me quella cosa
> non mi curerei e mi lascerei andare
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

sinceramente, se qualcosa non la conosco ... 
è molto difficile che arrivi a dire, io farei così ... 
quando sento certe cose, spero sempre, che non mi accadono ... 

è vero ... quando hai certe situazioni a casa ... 
caspita, non hai risposte ... e a volte, neanche le domande ...
tiri avanti e speri ... speri e speri ... vivi un incubo ... 

io mi trovavo al fronte ... e sono oramai sei anni ... 
dopo due anni e mezzo, lui si è allontanato ... 
lui ha mollato ... non ha resistito ... 
lo capisco, e come se non lo capisco ... 
se non fosse così, non saremmo più insieme ... 

ma vedi ... da tempo per me l'argomento è chiuso ...
ma per lui no ... ma è una lotta sua ... io ascolto, di più non posso fare ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2013)

"Il Profumo".

Prima che film, un libro di Suskind, libro intrigante e psichedelico, onirico nella sua capacità di descrivere il mondo olfattivo del protagonista.
Atroce e disperato.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Il Profumo".
> 
> Prima che film, un libro di Suskind, libro intrigante e psichedelico, onirico nella sua capacità di descrivere il mondo olfattivo del protagonista.
> Atroce e disperato.



Ciao,

quel libro ... caspita, mi ha "trippato" per un pò ... :mrgreen: ...
fantastico! 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quel libro ... caspita, mi ha "trippato" per un pò ... :mrgreen: ...
> fantastico!
> ...



infinitamente migliore del film, che pure brutto non è.

Mamma mia, tra l'altro un fuoco bruciante nella vita dell'autore, che poi, a paragone -almeno a  mio parere- non ha scritto nulla di lontanamente paragonabile.

Ma l'oscurità del protagonista di Suskind, quella sua completa non partecipazione all'umano genere, quella sua completa separazione...
Brividi nelle vene ogni volta che l'ho riletto.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> infinitamente migliore del film, che pure brutto non è.
> 
> Mamma mia, tra l'altro un fuoco bruciante nella vita dell'autore, che poi, a paragone -almeno a  mio parere- non ha scritto nulla di lontanamente paragonabile.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

hai detto tutto!! :up:

leggo tanto ... ma quella storia, quel personaggio ... 

quella sua ricerca del odore, del profumo umano assoluto ... che fa innamorare l'umanità ... 
e poi la fine ... 

annusavo tutto e tutti ... :mrgreen: ... che "flash" ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questa logica del "occhio non vede cuore non duole" mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso, non la capisco. Ci giro intorno, valuto tanti punti di vista, ma i conti non mi tornano. Eppure è un modo di pensare diffusissimo. Io devo sapere, anche se mi fará male, anche se la casa brucerà, ma io voglio vivere la realtà. È un fatto di coerenza, a me brucia che non me lo dici, poi se ti sei fatta una scopata e me lo dici, sei una stronza zoccola, ma almeno non mi prendi per il culo ogni giorno negandomi la conoscenza di ciò che sai dovrei sapere. Se ti amo voglio tutto di te, anche la tua cacca. Non puoi nascondermi delle cose.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me no, perchè ci possono essere un sacco di altre cose di cui si è stati più o meno protagonisti che "devono" essere tenute nascoste, ad es. per non coinvolgere il partner in qualche grosso guaio
> per me il tradimento è una scelta, se e quando ci si rende conto che non è stata una scelta "giusta", si tace e si cerca di comportarsi bene, giorno dopo giorno


quoto


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Minerva;1122913condivido.
rivendicoil diritto di vivere larealtà e decidere cosa sia meglio per me[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> e io rivendico il diritto di non sapere una mazza.
> 
> Non tutti siamo uguali e prima di fare o dire cose si deve valutare anche chi si ha davanti.
> .


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tutti siamo così, *tutti siamo in grado di tradire, nel trasporto degli eventi ed erranti nel tumulto.* Se c'è una predisposizione al tradimento, questa predisposizione ce l'abbiamo tutti.
> 
> Volendo filosofeggiare: con gli opportuni stimoli esterni è possibile trasformare un santo in un assassino, e un assassino in un santo.
> 
> S*B


Come può avvenire senza che ci sia scelta di trovarsi negli eventi non lo spieghi e non lo spiega nessuno. Vorrei una sceneggiatura credibile.


Zod ha detto:


> Non esiste il gratis, *in un modo o nell'altro i conti si pagano*. Come chi compra a rate dicendo che cinquanta euro in meno al mese non se ne accorge neppure, ma se fa il conto degli interessi si ritrova a pagare il 10% in più. Io sono per il pagamento immediato e non compro ciò che non posso permettermi. Non é la conoscenza a creare il danno, ma l'atto in se. *Nasconderlo significa invalidare la realtá, accettare ad esempio di essere amati solo perchè chi ti ama non conosce la veritá.* Che amore è? Di serie B? I traditori sono dei falliti perchè accettano l'amore condizionato alla non conoscenza della realtá.
> 
> S*B


Questo è vero. E' anche vero che la realtà occultata può essere minima o considerata insignificante da chi la occulta al confronto con tutto il resto della propria realtà conosciuto da chi ama. Si tratta di una valutazione unilaterale ed egoistica. Forse non solo egoistica se si tratta realmente di minima parte. Certo l'evitare dolore agli altri è un alibi facile da trovare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che ti sfugge
> è che* a certe cene
> e con certo alcool avviene il miracolo
> tutte le donne si trasformano in sharon stone agli occhi degli uomini
> ...


E' sempre una scelta usare sostanze che ti fanno scegliere chi non sceglieresti e ti fanno essere scelto da chi non di vorrebbe. Scelta triste, a mio parere.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come può avvenire senza che ci sia scelta di trovarsi negli eventi non lo spieghi e non lo spiega nessuno. Vorrei una sceneggiatura credibile.
> 
> Questo è vero. E' anche vero che la realtà occultata può essere minima o considerata insignificante da chi la occulta al confronto con tutto il resto della propria realtà conosciuto da chi ama. Si tratta di una valutazione unilaterale ed egoistica. Forse non solo egoistica se si tratta realmente di minima parte. *Certo l'evitare dolore agli altri è un alibi facile da trovare.*


ma perchè dev'essere sempre un alibi?
tanti non vogliono sapere e se me lo dici millantando sincerità e trasparenza sei una merda.
Taci e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè dev'essere sempre un alibi?
> tanti non vogliono sapere e se me lo dici millantando sincerità e trasparenza sei una merda.
> Taci e basta.


Nessuno (benché possa dirlo con sincerità) vuole sapere una cosa irrilevante che lo farebbe soffrire e gli farebbe mettere in dubbio un rapporto che è realmente valido. Anche dalla confessione di una cosa episodica, che potrebbe smazzarsi da solo il traditore, si esce distrutti (non di meno è occultare una parte di sé al compagno. Occultamento che può essere anche nelle premesse). Io dicevo che può essere un alibi pronto all'uso per chi nasconde cose molto rilevanti.


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come può avvenire senza che ci sia scelta di trovarsi negli eventi non lo spieghi e non lo spiega nessuno. Vorrei una sceneggiatura credibile.
> 
> Questo è vero. E' anche vero che la realtà occultata può essere minima o considerata insignificante da chi la occulta al confronto con tutto il resto della propria realtà conosciuto da chi ama. Si tratta di una valutazione unilaterale ed egoistica. Forse non solo egoistica se si tratta realmente di minima parte. Certo l'evitare dolore agli altri è un alibi facile da trovare.


La vita ci porta a frequentare altre persone. Con alcune può sorgere un interesse controllato, limitato da noi. Questo limite autoimposto può cadere in circostanze in cui siamo più deboli. C'è una scelta, ma dettata da una debolezza momentanea.

Sta alla coscienza dell'individuo optare per la soluzione migliore, confessare o tacere. Se la scelta non è egoistica ma dettata realmente da sentimenti nobili, allora può anche essere lecito. Non so però se sia intelligente, visto che il rischio di essere scoperti, anche più avanti nel tempo, può creare problemi molto più gravi di una confessione immediata. Penso che la trasparenza nel lungo periodo paghi sempre.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno (benché possa dirlo con sincerità) vuole sapere una cosa irrilevante che lo farebbe soffrire e gli farebbe mettere in dubbio un rapporto che è realmente valido. Anche dalla confessione di una cosa episodica, che potrebbe smazzarsi da solo il traditore, si esce distrutti (non di meno è occultare una parte di sé al compagno. Occultamento che può essere anche nelle premesse). Io dicevo che può essere un alibi pronto all'uso per chi nasconde cose molto rilevanti.


ma il punto è.
Quali sono le cose molto rivelanti?
Le mie non sono uguali alle tue o a quelle di altre sul fattore tradimento per esempio, quindi dire che comunque uno si crea delle strutture multi piano e che qui e là, non è giusto.
perchè non c'è un metro comune di cosa può essere o non essere importante.
E la sincerità a tutti i costi non è sempre la strada migliore.
E' stato appena aperto un 3d da un utente nuova a cui il marito ha confessato tradimenti di quando erano fidanzati.

E lei è qui.
Era rilevante?
lei dice di si.
Che cosa ha concluso lui?
Ha dato fuoco alla casa per uccidere un topo.
Come dice Zod


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La vita ci porta a frequentare altre persone. Con alcune può sorgere un interesse controllato, limitato da noi. Questo limite autoimposto può cadere in circostanze in cui siamo più deboli. C'è una scelta, ma dettata da una debolezza momentanea.
> 
> Sta alla coscienza dell'individuo optare per la soluzione migliore, confessare o tacere. Se la scelta non è egoistica ma dettata realmente da sentimenti nobili, allora può anche essere lecito. Non so però se sia intelligente, visto che il rischio di essere scoperti, anche più avanti nel tempo, può creare problemi molto più gravi di una confessione immediata. Penso che la trasparenza nel lungo periodo paghi sempre.
> 
> S*B


Il controllo cade se ci si mette nella situazione in cui possa cadere. Questa situazione si sceglie. Mi sembra che sia Chiara una di quelle che si arrabbia se si nega questa scelta.                                                                         Se una cosa è davvero episodica è altamente improbabile che venga alla luce.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' sempre una scelta usare sostanze che ti fanno scegliere chi non sceglieresti e ti fanno essere scelto da chi non di vorrebbe. Scelta triste, a mio parere.


Ma che tedio...
E se solo volgo il pensiero...
All'ultimo dell'anno di quest'anno...
Wovl....altro che cloney e sharon stone...wovl...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vero l'unica cosa che non scegliamo nella vita...
E' la maestra che ci capita quando andiamo a scuola...

Ed è lì che cominciano i dolori...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il punto è.
> Quali sono le cose molto rivelanti?
> Le mie non sono uguali alle tue o a quelle di altre sul fattore tradimento per esempio, quindi dire che comunque uno si crea delle strutture multi piano e che qui e là, non è giusto.
> perchè non c'è un metro comune di cosa può essere o non essere importante.
> ...


Infatti nell'occultare è fondamentale la decisione di chi può scegliere se occultare o no. Nel tuo caso, ad esempio, tu consideri non importanti e da non rivelare (e lasciare che sia nota solo la tua generica disponibilità a rapporti extra, se ho ben capito) cose che per me (se fossi il tuo compagno :carneval sarebbero rilevantissime e dolorosissime.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La vita ci porta a frequentare altre persone. Con alcune può sorgere un interesse controllato, limitato da noi. Questo limite autoimposto può cadere in circostanze in cui siamo più deboli. C'è una scelta, ma dettata da una debolezza momentanea.
> 
> Sta alla coscienza dell'individuo optare per la soluzione migliore, confessare o tacere. Se la scelta non è egoistica ma dettata realmente da sentimenti nobili, allora può anche essere lecito. Non so però se sia intelligente, visto che il rischio di essere scoperti, anche più avanti nel tempo, può creare problemi molto più gravi di una confessione immediata. Penso che la trasparenza nel lungo periodo paghi sempre.
> 
> S*B


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che tedio...
> E se solo volgo il pensiero...
> All'ultimo dell'anno di quest'anno...
> Wovl....altro che cloney e sharon stone...wovl...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Oh contento tu:up: Io la trovo triste. Neanche la maestra sceglie gli alunni. Ma che c'entra?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh contento tu:up: Io la trovo triste. Neanche la maestra sceglie gli alunni. Ma che c'entra?


Capito! Vuoi dire che non si sceglie con chi stare quando si è ubriachi?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il punto è.
> Quali sono le cose molto rivelanti?
> Le mie non sono uguali alle tue o a quelle di altre sul fattore tradimento per esempio, quindi dire che comunque uno si crea delle strutture multi piano e che qui e là, non è giusto.
> perchè non c'è un metro comune di cosa può essere o non essere importante.
> ...


Pensiamo a quando lei ci dice...
Ma guarda...ma guarda
sono diventata una balena

e tu le rispondi ma quale balena cara...maddai...
dai è fisiologico...dai...

poi lo sai a me piacciono quelle formosette...dai su...

O dovresti dirle...
Ma cara sei proprio na balena...
Chissà come ti senti...con anta kili...che hai messo su in vent'anni di matrimonio...
Un kilo all'anno ed è stata fatta eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh contento tu:up: Io la trovo triste. Neanche la maestra sceglie li alunni. Ma che c'entra?



Si si sta bene in una vita che diciamo è aperta a molte cose...
Pitosto che 4 mura di certezze ammuffite de dugento anni fa....

Certo che la tua intransigenza...è qualcosa di obsoleto oramai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito! Vuoi dire che non si sceglie con chi stare quando si è ubriachi?


Sei scarsa a vino?
Sei pratica di ubriacature?

Guarda che una volta...
Mi beccarono con la vespa fermo davanti ad un cantiere...

Ero seriamente convinto che la luce del faretto indicativo fosse un semaforo...

E poi ci sono le luci soffuse...la musica....
Una inizia a spogliarsi ballando su un tavolino...ecc..ecc...

Tanto poi quando la scimmia passa...non ti ricordi molto no?

Ecco due ore da ubriachi non valgono la pena di passare la notte in bagno a fare i cani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti nell'occultare è fondamentale la decisione di chi può scegliere se occultare o no. Nel tuo caso, ad esempio, tu consideri non importanti e da non rivelare (e lasciare che sia nota solo la tua generica disponibilità a rapporti extra, se ho ben capito) cose che per me (se fossi il tuo compagno :carneval sarebbero rilevantissime e dolorosissime.


ma infatti io mica dico che ragioni sbagliato.
per te e altri è giusto così.
 ma sembra sempre che chi ragiona come me, ovvero non vuole sapere si debba sempre dare una spiegazione _oltre._

E ovvio che una confessione di questo tipo è dolorosa. Nemmeno io ballerei alla notizia, ma se non mi accorgo di nulla ritengo che la confessione sia una cattiveria nei miei confronti inutile.
Che si, provoca dolore _inutile2._
E mi fa chiedere se  mi ami davvero.
Non perchè mi hai tradito, ma perchè l'avevi sfangata e hai deciso di dirmelo.
Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti io mica dico che ragioni sbagliato.
> per te e altri è giusto così.
> ma sembra sempre che chi ragiona come me, ovvero non vuole sapere si debba sempre dare una spiegazione _oltre._
> 
> ...


Io sono super d'accordo con te. Quello che non sono d'accordo è che una comportamento non episodico ma che si potrae nel tempo non sia rilevante per il tradito e non incida sul rapporto. Tu dici che non incide per te e non posso in alcun modo contestare una tua verità del tuo modo di essere, anche se a me, per la mia verità e il mio modo di essere, non potrebbe che essere rilevante. Intendo che per me una relazione di mesi mi cambierebbe e mi cambierebbe nell'altro rapporto. Può essere che pensi così perché avrebbe una risonanza interiore in me diversa.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti io mica dico che ragioni sbagliato.
> per te e altri è giusto così.
> ma sembra sempre che chi ragiona come me, ovvero non vuole sapere si debba sempre dare una spiegazione _oltre._
> 
> ...


Ma siamo proprio sicuri
di saper occultare? eh?

Sicuri sicurissimi?
Non è più plausibile

che l'altro si dica
Occhio non vede cuore non duole eh?

Finchè non viene a dirmi niente
posso sempre FARE FINTA DI NIENTE no?

Ieri sera riso come un matto...con mia moglie...
Fatalità...ho beccato...fatalitàààààààààààà...
che nella cronologiaaaaaaaaa....

del suo pc...
che ho usato per fatalitàààààààààààààààààààààà

aveva guardato dei video su xnxx...

Dovrei incazzarmi?

Ho iniziato...
Ah bruta sporcaciona
così guardi al pomeriggio quando non ci sono?
Eh così che passi le tue giornate? Eh?
Anzichè fare la massaia eh?
Sei emancipata per caso?

E lì è sbottata a ridere...dicendo...

Mi hai beccata...e ne è nata tutta una caciara....

Adesso non vedo l'ora di nuove risate e baldorie con l'articolo di Marta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono super d'accordo con te. Quello che non sono d'accordo è che una comportamento non episodico ma che si potrae nel tempo non sia rilevante per il tradito e non incida sul rapporto. Tu dici che non incide per te e non posso in alcun modo contestare una tua verità del tuo modo di essere, anche se a me, per la mia verità e il mio modo di essere, non potrebbe che essere rilevante.* Intendo che per me una relazione di mesi mi cambierebbe e mi cambierebbe nell'altro rapporto. *Può essere che pensi così perché avrebbe una risonanza interiore in me diversa.



Ma infatti non sto discutendo nulla di ciò che scrive, discuto solo il metodo, che la sincerità sembra essere l'unica via.
Non è così.
Ci sono troppe variabili. Troppe.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono super d'accordo con te. Quello che non sono d'accordo è che una comportamento non episodico ma che si potrae nel tempo non sia rilevante per il tradito e non incida sul rapporto. Tu dici che non incide per te e non posso in alcun modo contestare una tua verità del tuo modo di essere, anche se a me, per la mia verità e il mio modo di essere, non potrebbe che essere rilevante. Intendo che per me una relazione di mesi mi cambierebbe e mi cambierebbe nell'altro rapporto. Può essere che pensi così perché avrebbe una risonanza interiore in me diversa.


Io so sempre cosa c'è dietro il silenzio di mia moglie: sempre.
Semplice curiosità.

Vuole vedere fino a dove si spinge il marito con le sue avventure.

Una volta sola ha detto...
Occhio maritino che con quella ti sei infilato in un tunnel...
E stai attento che alla fine del tunnel non ci sia io con un bel vaffanculo...

E io a lei...
Tranqui...
Mi defilo prima per una galleria laterale...che non sia mai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti non sto discutendo nulla di ciò che scrive, discuto solo il metodo, che la sincerità sembra essere l'unica via.
> Non è così.
> Ci sono troppe variabili. Troppe.


Sincerità non è mai: VERITA'.

Esempio:
L'arbitro "vede" fuorigioco.

Poi sbobinando la ripresa, si vede che l'arbitro ha visto male, 

Arbitro insincero?
O semplicemente.....cornuto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma siamo proprio sicuri
> di saper occultare? eh?
> 
> Sicuri sicurissimi?
> ...


Bah...non lo so.
Io mi sono sempre accorta (credo) delle corna avute.
Dei fedeli intendo.
Da quelli che si professavano diversamente fedeli non ho mai avuto sentori.
Poi certo.
Non ho mai chiesto: dove vai, con chi vai, cosa fai e a che ora torni.
Diciamo che la mia mancanza di gelosia aiuta a non farsi paranoie e ad avere un atteggiamento distratto.

Comunque parlo parlo ma non si batte chiodo, quindi non sono credibile:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti non sto discutendo nulla di ciò che scrive, discuto solo il metodo, che la sincerità sembra essere l'unica via.
> Non è così.
> Ci sono troppe variabili. Troppe.


Poi grandissima variabile.
Tu mi racconti che so delle tue incredibili avventure...

Mica è detto che io ti creda eh?

Infatti se osserviamo il film di così fan tutte...

Paolo crede a quello che vuole lui di Diana...

E poi scopre che se vuole tenersi Diana...
E' meglio che....

Ma subito la scaccia come puttana no?

Ma poi ci ripensa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti non sto discutendo nulla di ciò che scrive, discuto solo il metodo, che la sincerità sembra essere l'unica via.
> Non è così.
> Ci sono troppe variabili. Troppe.


La sincerità *dovrebbe* essere preventiva, non può essere obbligatoria a posteriori.


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti non sto discutendo nulla di ciò che scrive, discuto solo il metodo, che la sincerità sembra essere l'unica via.
> Non è così.
> Ci sono troppe variabili. Troppe.


Per correttezza si fa una cazzata e la si confessa, alla prima occasione utile. La sinceritá oggettivamente è l'unica via. Soggettivamente ce ne sono 6 miliardi di vie. Se una persona dá e chiede correttezza, bisogna essere corretti. Se una persona non chiede correttezza e nemmeno la dá, si possono omettere tante cose. Un atteggiamento etico potrebbe essere quello di mettersi nei panni dell'altro e chiedersi: lo vorrei sapere oppure no?

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bah...non lo so.
> Io mi sono sempre accorta (credo) delle corna avute.
> Dei fedeli intendo.
> Da quelli che si professavano diversamente fedeli non ho mai avuto sentori.
> ...


Di quelle di cui non ti sei accorta non sai :mexican:. Non so chi faccia interrogatori. Però in una coppia ci si racconta la quotidianeità e le omissioni non possono essere abissi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per correttezza si fa una cazzata e la si confessa, alla prima occasione utile. La sinceritá oggettivamente è l'unica via. Soggettivamente ce ne sono 6 miliardi di vie. Se una persona dá e chiede correttezza, bisogna essere corretti. Se una persona non chiede correttezza e nemmeno la dá, si possono omettere tante cose. *Un atteggiamento etico potrebbe essere quello di mettersi nei panni dell'altro e chiedersi: lo vorrei sapere oppure no?
> *
> S*B


 Ma chi tradisce si risponde che non lo vorrebbe sapere!! Io sono per la sincerità e lo son sempre stata. So che sapere fa soffrire e più si sa più si soffre. Sapere è importante per poter scegliere. Avrei voluto sapere una cazzata. Dopo aver saputo cose che cazzate non erano ORA so che se si fosse trattato solo di UNA cazzata episodica non avrei voluto saperlo. Lo dico dopo averne sapute troppe.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il controllo cade se ci si mette nella situazione in cui possa cadere. Questa situazione si sceglie. Mi sembra che sia Chiara una di quelle che si arrabbia se si nega questa scelta.                                                                         Se una cosa è davvero episodica è altamente improbabile che venga alla luce.


Anche a me fa arrabbiare. C'è sempre un momento in cui puoi fermarti


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me fa arrabbiare. C'è sempre un momento in cui puoi fermarti



Ciao,

più che un momento ...

ti puoi fermare in qualsiasi momento!
una condizione priva di coscienza, priva di ragione,
quando stai flirtando, non esiste. 

anzi, sai benissimo cosa stai facendo ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> più che un momento ...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> più che un momento ...
> 
> ...


Quindi tutte quelle donne che vanno in vacanza nei villaggi turistici, col marito, magari in viaggio di nozze, e vanno a letto con l'animatore, sono....maiale?

Le opzioni sono due: o ammettiamo che esistano delle circostanze che possono portare chiunque a fare ciò che mai si sarebbe sognato di fare O siamo tutti, uomini e donne, dei mangia ghiande.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tutte quelle donne che vanno in vacanza nei villaggi turistici, col marito, magari in viaggio di nozze, e vanno a letto con l'animatore, sono....maiale?
> 
> Le opzioni sono due: o ammettiamo che esistano delle circostanze che possono portare chiunque a fare ciò che mai si sarebbe sognato di fare O siamo tutti, uomini e donne, dei mangia ghiande.
> 
> S*B


Non do titoli
Ho tradito e so che c'é sempre un momento in cui puoi dire no.
Se non lo fai é perchè vuoi andare avanti. Poi ti puoi attaccare a tutte le giustificazioni che vuoi ma, puó capitare di conoscere una persona, puó anche succedere che ci flirti ingenuamente, ma non puó capitare che ci finisci a letto. A letto ci vai di tua spontanea volontà. Forse è per questo che non mi sono mai ubriacata. Non voglio fare cose senza esserne cosciente. Non voglio avere l'alibi, che alibi non é, per giustificare una cosa come questa


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *Quindi tutte quelle donne che vanno in vacanza nei villaggi turistici, col marito, magari in viaggio di nozze, e vanno a letto con l'animatore, sono....maiale?*
> 
> Le opzioni sono due: o ammettiamo che esistano delle circostanze che possono portare chiunque a fare ciò che mai si sarebbe sognato di fare O siamo tutti, uomini e donne, dei mangia ghiande.
> 
> S*B


anche puzzole o lontre , donne di cui fidarsi no.


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non do titoli
> Ho tradito e so che c'é sempre un momento in cui puoi dire no.
> Se non lo fai é perchè vuoi andare avanti. Poi ti puoi attaccare a tutte le giustificazioni che vuoi ma, puó capitare di conoscere una persona, puó anche succedere che ci flirti ingenuamente, ma non puó capitare che ci finisci a letto. A letto ci vai di tua spontanea volontà. Forse è per questo che non mi sono mai ubriacata. Non voglio fare cose senza esserne cosciente. Non voglio avere l'alibi, che alibi non é, per giustificare una cosa come questa


Nella vita ci sono momenti di debolezza che ci rendono più difficile dire di no agli altri e a noi stessi. Non è solo questione di ubriacatura, ci sono periodi dove le nostre barriere ideologiche possono cadere con un soffio ben calibrato. Poi c'è l'ingegneria sociale. Non nego che si scelga sempre, ma sostengo che talvolta si scelga in condizioni in cui si è portati a sbagliare. Un esempio può essere il marito che per problemi vari di ménage famigliare non ha disponibilitá sessuale da parte della moglie, per mesi. La sua barriera contro errori come il tradimento, secondo te è più forte o più debole dell'amico che va a letto con la propria moglie tutte le sere? Di esempi ce ne sono infiniti.

S*B


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Nella vita ci sono momenti di debolezza che ci rendono più difficile dire di no agli altri e a noi stessi. Non è solo questione di ubriacatura, ci sono periodi dove le nostre barriere ideologiche possono cadere con un soffio ben calibrato. Poi c'è l'ingegneria sociale. Non nego che si scelga sempre, ma sostengo che talvolta si scelga in condizioni in cui si è portati a sbagliare. *Un esempio può essere il marito che per problemi vari di ménage famigliare non ha disponibilitá sessuale da parte della moglie, per mesi. La sua barriera contro errori come il tradimento, secondo te è più forte o più debole dell'amico che va a letto con la propria moglie tutte le sere?* Di esempi ce ne sono infiniti.
> 
> S*B


questo è un esempio di terreno fertile per un tradimento e in questo caso che la moglie lo sappia è decisamente importante perché le aprirà gli occhi sulle sue responsabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un esempio di terreno fertile per un tradimento e in questo caso che la moglie lo sappia è decisamente importante perché le aprirà gli occhi sulle sue responsabilità.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Nella vita ci sono momenti di debolezza che ci rendono più difficile dire di no agli altri e a noi stessi. Non è solo questione di ubriacatura, ci sono periodi dove le nostre barriere ideologiche possono cadere con un soffio ben calibrato. Poi c'è l'ingegneria sociale. Non nego che si scelga sempre, ma sostengo che talvolta si scelga in condizioni in cui si è portati a sbagliare. Un esempio può essere il marito che per problemi vari di ménage famigliare non ha disponibilitá sessuale da parte della moglie, per mesi. La sua barriera contro errori come il tradimento, secondo te è più forte o più debole dell'amico che va a letto con la propria moglie tutte le sere? Di esempi ce ne sono infiniti.
> 
> S*B


Scegli comunque anche in questo caso di tradire.
Anche io sono in quella situazione e se tradissi non sarebbe colpa di mio marito
La scelta è mia. Vero che sono in un momento di debolezza. Vero che potrei scegliere di essere libera e poi di trombare von chi voglio. Se non lo faccio mi prendo la totale responsabilitá del tradimento e lui si prenderà la totale responsabilità delle sue azioni.


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scegli comunque anche in questo caso di tradire.
> Anche io sono in quella situazione e se tradissi non sarebbe colpa di mio marito
> La scelta è mia. Vero che sono in un momento di debolezza. Vero che potrei scegliere di essere libera e poi di trombare von chi voglio. Se non lo faccio mi prendo la totale responsabilitá del tradimento e lui si prenderà la totale responsabilità delle sue azioni.


Una responsabilità che all'atto pratico ...a cosa porta? Se uno tradisce e lo confessa subito si sta assumendo la responsabilitá delle sue azioni, ma chi lo tiene nascosto sperando di non essere scoperto che responsabilità si sta assumendo?

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Una responsabilità che all'atto pratico ...a cosa porta? Se uno tradisce e lo confessa subito si sta assumendo la responsabilitá delle sue azioni, ma chi lo tiene nascosto sperando di non essere scoperto che responsabilità si sta assumendo?
> 
> S*B


Questo é un discorso diverso
Stiamo parlando di tradimento capitato o no. E per me non capita.
La responsabilità la prendo verso me stessa non costruendo alibi e non trovando giustificazioni e avendo la cobsapevolezza di essere nel torto
Sul confessare possiamo aprire un altro argomento


----------



## free (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non esiste il gratis, in un modo o nell'altro i conti si pagano. Come *chi compra a rate dicendo che cinquanta euro in meno al mese non se ne accorge neppure, ma se fa il conto degli interessi si ritrova a pagare il 10% in più. Io sono per il pagamento immediato e non compro ciò che non posso permettermi.* Non é la conoscenza a creare il danno, ma l'atto in se. Nasconderlo significa invalidare la realtá, accettare ad esempio di essere amati solo perchè chi ti ama non conosce la veritá. Che amore è? Di serie B? I traditori sono dei falliti perchè accettano l'amore condizionato alla non conoscenza della realtá.
> ...


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Zod,



Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tutte quelle donne che vanno in vacanza nei villaggi turistici, col marito, magari in viaggio di nozze, e vanno a letto con l'animatore, sono....maiale?
> 
> Le opzioni sono due: o ammettiamo che esistano delle circostanze che possono portare chiunque a fare ciò che mai si sarebbe sognato di fare O siamo tutti, uomini e donne, dei mangia ghiande.
> 
> S*B


Non uso certi termini. Non per un fattore di educazione, o per mantenere uno stile ecc.
Ma questi termini, non hanno senso! Si tradisce, bene, questo è il termine e i comportamenti
prima e dopo hanno anche dei termini. Niente più. 
Sono donne, di cui ... non ci si può fidare. E perché lo fanno, sta a loro spiegare, semmai. 

Certo che ci sono delle situazioni particolari. Ma una persona non si trova sotto tortura, 
o minacciata, o costretta ecc. rimane una scelta personale, dettata da varie cose. 




Zod ha detto:


> Nella vita ci sono momenti di debolezza che ci rendono più difficile dire di no agli altri e a noi stessi. Non è solo questione di ubriacatura, ci sono periodi dove le nostre barriere ideologiche possono cadere con un soffio ben calibrato. Poi c'è l'ingegneria sociale. Non nego che si scelga sempre, ma sostengo che talvolta si scelga in condizioni in cui si è portati a sbagliare. Un esempio può essere il marito che per problemi vari di ménage famigliare non ha disponibilitá sessuale da parte della moglie, per mesi. La sua barriera contro errori come il tradimento, secondo te è più forte o più debole dell'amico che va a letto con la propria moglie tutte le sere? Di esempi ce ne sono infiniti.
> 
> S*B


Certo che nella vita ci sono dei momenti difficili. Ma parlare di debolezza, cosa significa?
Avere dei "punti di riferimento" non è sinonimo di forza. Che questi punti di riferimento possono
traballare e essere messi in discussione, può accadere sempre e lo si può`fare sempre. 
Ma cosa centra con un tradimento? Se non sai più ... tu parli con il compagno! 
Se la situazione è diventata tale, che non si può più parlare ... anche lì, è perché non si ha 
reagito tanto tempo prima. E rimane il fatto, che si può scegliere ... nessuno costringe!

Inoltre, in certi momenti, che tu chiami debolezza, non è un fattore di una serata. 
Questi momenti gli abbiamo tutti, e più che debolezza, sono periodi, nei quali le tue esigenze
cambiano per vari motivi ... e se non li comunichi ... che vuoi che ti dica?




Zod ha detto:


> Una responsabilità che all'atto pratico ...a cosa porta? Se uno tradisce e lo confessa subito si sta assumendo la responsabilitá delle sue azioni, ma chi lo tiene nascosto sperando di non essere scoperto che responsabilità si sta assumendo?
> 
> S*B


Il non confessare, non significa per me, non assumersi le responsabilità. 
Dipende molto dai motivi, perché non si confessa. 
Se non confessi, perché hai capito cosa non va, e in che cosa hei mancato e cerchi 
di recuperare, di crescere ecc. non vedo motivo, perché bisogna confessare. 

Ma se è per paura, timore ... e non fai nulla da questa esperienza ... sei quello che sei.
Un perdente e un codardo!




Per come mi esprimo, posso sembrare forse intransigente. 
Non è così. Sono intransigente solo sulle scuse, sui alibi, sulle bugie! 

Se fai una cosa. Sai perché la fai. E se non lo sai, rifletti! 
E rifletti bene, ti interroghi, ti chiedi cosa vuoi esattamente ecc. 

Perché se hai costruito il rapporto sull'esclusività, sai il perché ... 
E se non ti tiene a ciò che tu stesso ritieni per giusto, spiegalo! 
Tutto qui ... niente bugie ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un esempio di terreno fertile per un tradimento e in questo caso che la moglie lo sappia è decisamente importante perché le aprirà gli occhi sulle sue responsabilità.


nel mondo delle favole si.
nel mondo reale la maggior parte delle volte NON è così.
Almeno nel mio mondo.

Per qualche strana ragione sono la confidente di traditi e quasi mai vedo una loro disponibilità ad ammettere errori.
La frase è.

Poteva parlarmene.

Si, ciao. Campa cavallo.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel mondo delle favole si.
> nel mondo reale la maggior parte delle volte NON è così.
> Almeno nel mio mondo.
> 
> ...



Ciao Tebe,

è un mondo che ho imparato a conoscere ...

ma ti assicuro, che è cosi per me! e lui lo sapeva! 
perciò, è stato così difficile ... 

Ogni coppia ha delle proprie dinamiche e le proprie regole ...
Noi abbiamo una vita molto aperta e molto dinamica. 
Ne abbiamo viste e passate di cotte e di crude ...

Il motivo perequi lui non me lo ha detto, è stato, parole sue:
Ciò avrebbe significato interrogarsi sui nostri bisogni ... e io 
non accetto di dividerti con un altro ... mi potresti lasciare ...
io ho avuto bisogno solo di una spalla, per tirare avanti ...

fai te! ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi tutte quelle *donne che vanno in vacanza nei villaggi turistici, col marito, magari in viaggio di nozze, e vanno a letto con l'animatore,* sono....maiale?
> 
> Le opzioni sono due: o ammettiamo che esistano delle circostanze che possono portare chiunque a fare ciò che mai si sarebbe sognato di fare O siamo tutti, uomini e donne, dei mangia ghiande.
> 
> S*B


Sei abbonato a Cronaca vera? Leggi appassionatamente raccontiporno.it ?


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> è un mondo che ho imparato a conoscere ...
> 
> ...



Lo so.
Pure a me Mattia poteva parlarmene.
Eppure non lo ha fatto.

Ma per la mia esperienza di vita,  a parlare sempre con traditi ( e traditori) la disponibilità non è mai quella.
Sono rarissime le tradite che, anche con "colpa" come diceva Min, si mettono a ragionare.
Mosche bianche.

Anche perchè quello che fa tradire viene spesso preso dai traditi "come una cosa non così importante da portare a.."
E' un cane che si morde la cosa e basta.
Se la disponibilità fosse reale, molti tradimenti sarebbero superati più in fretta.

Ripeto.
Parlo per la mia esperienza di persona che si trova sempre in mezzo a varie confidenze di questo tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto. Però intransigente non è una cattiva qualità, se lo si è anche con se stessi. Può non essere una qualità gradita per un compagno ma ricercata in un giudice o in un governante, sempre se accompagnata da altre qualità tra le quali la giustizia e la coerenza.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel mondo delle favole si.
> nel mondo reale la maggior parte delle volte NON è così.
> Almeno nel mio mondo.
> 
> ...


Nel caso specifico, il rifiutare il sesso è un segnale da parte del poi tradito che, come poi il traditore, non è in grado di far emergere a livello di parola il disagio che sta all'origine di quel rifiuto. A volte crediamo che solo bambini e adolescenti agiscano i disagi interiori o ambientali invece è una modalità anche adulta. Solo che come adulti abbiamo maggiore consapevolezza di quel che facciamo ma non del perché.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, il rifiutare il sesso è un segnale da parte del poi tradito che, come poi il traditore, non è in grado di far emergere a livello di parola il disagio che sta all'origine di quel rifiuto. A volte crediamo che solo bambini e adolescenti agiscano i disagi interiori o ambientali invece è una modalità anche adulta.* Solo che come adulti abbiamo maggiore consapevolezza di quel che facciamo ma non del perché.*


ok.
Certo. Si ha un corto circuito del dialogo, sia empatico sia semantico.
E c'è sempre uno dei due che prova a parlare. A superare. A capire.
C'è sempre.
Ma poi ci si rompe anche i coglioni di continuare a sbattere su un muro di gomma, perchè il muro di gomma (il futuro tradito) non si rende conto di esserlo.
Il tradimento è un pacchetto regalo che si confeziona in due.
Con "colpe" diverse, ma in due.
(ovviamente si parla di non traditori seriali)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Certo. Si ha un corto circuito del dialogo, sia empatico sia semantico.
> E c'è sempre uno dei due che prova a parlare. A superare. A capire.
> C'è sempre.
> ...


Questa tua risposta presuppone che il futuro traditore sia in grado di parlare chiaro, cosa che così non è altrimenti reagirebbe in altro modo che non con il tradimento. Il tradimento è un chiaro segnale che quel rapporto, con quella persona muro di gomma il traditore lo vuole, altrimenti semplicemente lo lascerebbe. E comunque un agito che porta a evadere dalle difficoltà o vuole creare un dolore, una deflagrazione. E' una guerra dichiarata perché non si sa usare la diplomazia.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

non sono molto d'accordo, sul concetto, che le colpe di un tradimento, 
vadano ricercate nei due partner. 

un conto sono le difficoltà all'interno di una coppia ... 
un altro, è il tradimento stesso. 

parliamoci chiaro, se l'altra parte fa muro ... 
basta dirlo, che se capita, non ci si tira indietro,
perché la situazione non è più sopportabile e in qualche
modo, si vuole vivere. 
se poi, l'altra parte continua a non reagire, beh, affari suoi! 
Più che comunicarlo, non si può ... 
Ma in questo caso ... non si parla neanche più di tradimento! 

A parte che, se si arriva ad un certo punto ... 
forse una pausa non nuocerebbe! 

Il problema lo vedo spesso, che non si parla chiaramente. 
E spesso, si parla anche a vuoto ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei abbonato a Cronaca vera? Leggi appassionatamente raccontiporno.it ?


Citavo Fiorello. Ma esiste davvero raccontiporno.it? C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare da voi donne...

S*B


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È un termine che non mi appartiene "maiale", era per citare un altro thread in corso dove l'uomo è definito maiale per sua natura intrinseca.

Continuo a pensare che chiunque può tradire, e la differenza non la fa il comportamento prima, ma il comportamento dopo.

S*B


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Certo. Si ha un corto circuito del dialogo, sia empatico sia semantico.
> E c'è sempre uno dei due che prova a parlare. A superare. A capire.
> C'è sempre.
> ...


Ottimo, ampiamente condivisibile. Ma resta il fatto che nessuno ti obbliga a vivere con chi non ti ascolta. Non ti ascolta perchè sordo, o perchè impegnato in questioni vitali, o perchè pensa sia assurdo che mentre lui cerca di tirare fuori dal mare di merda le persone che ama, tu ti preoccupi di chi fará poi la lavatrice.

S*B


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2013)

In questa discussione si intrecciano diversi punti, tutti fondamentali.

-sapere o non sapere
-scelta
-dialogo

Impossibile impastare questi tre elementi in esempi generali.
In effetti, non lo facciamo mai, e ogni storia che leggiamo viene considerata nei suoi particolari, quelli che, mentre tutte le storie sono simili, rendono ogni storia anche diversa e unica.

A questi elementi si aggiunge l'amore.

Perchè sopportare questo o quello?
Perchè insistere a parlare? Perchè sperare che alla fine ci sia luce invece che oscurità?

Leggo volentieri questo 3D. Anche se, appunto perchè si intrecciano così tanto fattori così importanti, mi sembra di osservare la danza delle bisce nel periodo degli amori.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Citavo Fiorello. Ma esiste davvero raccontiporno.it? C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare da voi donne...
> 
> S*B


Non lo so: cerca. Se il livello è ironico si ride, se si parla sul serio è un'altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Citavo Fiorello. Ma esiste davvero raccontiporno.it? C'è sempre qualcosa da imparare da voi donne...
> 
> S*B


certo....

http://home.carampane.it/


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so: cerca. Se il livello è ironico si ride, se si parla sul serio è un'altra cosa.


Tu non ammetti che le persone possano sbagliare, io si. Chi sta parlando sul serio e chi no?

S*B


----------



## free (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Però* intransigente non è una cattiva qualità*, se lo si è anche con se stessi. Può non essere una qualità gradita per un compagno ma ricercata in un giudice o in un governante, sempre se accompagnata da altre qualità tra le quali la giustizia e la coerenza.



stai scherzando, vero? l'intransigenza è molto vicina all'intolleranza
tra l'altro anche il giudice ha ampli poteri discrezionali ed interpretativi...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu *non ammetti che le persone possano sbagliare*, io si. Chi sta parlando sul serio e chi no?
> 
> S*B


 e dove l'hai letto?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, vero? l'intransigenza è molto vicina all'intolleranza
> tra l'altro anche il giudice ha ampli poteri discrezionali ed interpretativi...


No, non scherzo. Mi sembra come quegli altri aggettivi di cui si parlava altrove (moralista, incoerente) che spostano una discussione sul piano della delegittimazione dello scrivente invece di continuare a restare in argomento.


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e dove l'hai letto?


Tu non ammetti che le persone possano sbagliare inconsapevolmente, travolte dagli eventi.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu non ammetti che le persone possano sbagliare inconsapevolmente, travolte dagli eventi.
> 
> S*B


E' proprio quello che ho scritto più volte. Ognuno sceglie e può scegliere quel che fare ma in realtà il più delle volte quel che sceglie lo sceglie perché mosso da un disagio che agisce e non è in grado di comprendere le ragioni di quel disagio.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa tua risposta presuppone che il futuro traditore sia in grado di parlare chiaro, cosa che così non è altrimenti reagirebbe in altro modo che non con il tradimento. Il tradimento è un chiaro segnale che quel rapporto, con quella persona muro di gomma il traditore lo vuole, altrimenti semplicemente lo lascerebbe. E comunque un agito che porta a evadere dalle difficoltà o vuole creare un dolore, una deflagrazione. E' una guerra dichiarata perché non si sa usare la diplomazia.



no, presuppone solo che due persone non riescono più a comunicare.
Nè più nè meno.


----------



## Zod (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' proprio quello che ho scritto più volte. Ognuno sceglie e può scegliere quel che fare ma in realtà il più delle volte quel che sceglie lo sceglie perché mosso da un disagio che agisce e non è in grado di comprendere le ragioni di quel disagio.


Quindi chiunque può tradire, anche tu...

S*B


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non sono molto d'accordo, sul concetto, che le colpe di un tradimento,
> vadano ricercate nei due partner.
> ...



Lo so Sienne che non sei d'accordo, avevo letto qualcosa di tuo proprio in merito a questo.
Ma per la mia esperienza è sempre stata così.
La maggior parte delle volte almeno.
In prima persona e come confidente di altri.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, presuppone solo che due persone non riescono più a comunicare.
> Nè più nè meno.


E chi tradisce è quello che agisce e potrebbe agire uscendo dal rapporto ma non sceglie di farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi chiunque può tradire, anche tu...
> 
> S*B


 Che scoperte! Però al momento della scelta si sceglie quello che, al momento, sembra la soluzione più facile. A me non sembra una soluzione facile, difficilmente sarebbe una mia scelta.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ottimo, ampiamente condivisibile. *Ma resta il fatto che nessuno ti obbliga a vivere con chi non ti ascolta.* Non ti ascolta perchè sordo, o perchè impegnato in questioni vitali, o perchè pensa sia assurdo che mentre lui cerca di tirare fuori dal mare di merda le persone che ama, tu ti preoccupi di chi fará poi la lavatrice.
> 
> S*B


E' vero. Nessuno mi ha obbligato a vivere con Mattia.
A tentare di parlargli. A tentare di capire. A tentare di fargli tirare fuori tutta la sua infelicità.
Non riusciva ad esprimerla. Non riusciva a codificarla. E io, pur così brava nel dialogo con gli altri. Non lo sono stata con lui.
Tanto che...corto circuito.
E poi sono arrivati i mostrizzamenti.
Sei una pazza. Ti inventi le cose. 
E tutto il circo che conosciamo bene.

E' vero. Nessuno mi ha costretto.
Ma ci ho provato. Male. Ma ci ho provato.
E anche lui ci ha provato. Malissimo.



Si chiama amore.
Per me.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi tradisce è quello che agisce* e potrebbe agire uscendo dal rapporto* ma non sceglie di farlo.


Ma no.
Ma mille volte no.
E' un errore. Punto.
E non si fucila qualcuno per un errore. Uno sbandamento. Un qualcosa che è limitato nel tempo e che poi rientra.
Ma ci mancherebbe ancora.

Meno male che Mattia non mi ha lasciata prima di tradirmi.
Mille volte meno male.
Lo avrei perso.
Non avremmo ricominciato a parlare.
A ricostruire e costruire.

Mamma mia Brunè...

Mi fai paura così.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo so Sienne che non sei d'accordo, avevo letto qualcosa di tuo proprio in merito a questo.
> Ma per la mia esperienza è sempre stata così.
> La maggior parte delle volte almeno.
> In prima persona e come confidente di altri.



Ciao, 

cioè, vorrei cercare di chiarire una cosa:

un tradimento va affrontato, se ci sono sentimenti, sempre!
già solo per il fatto, per capire in che cosa l'altra parte e la coppia ha fallito (in molti casi). 
Se l'altra parte fallisce, è una cosa, che non può non toccare anche "noi" stessi!
Oh, ci voliamo bene! ci tengo a lui! se no, che stiamo a fare? 
La carita, non la faccio ... :mrgreen:

Ma anche se si trovano mille motivi che spiegano ... e con tutta la mia comprensione del mondo,
capire si, ma non giustificare. Perché significherebbe, renderlo giusto. Ed un tradimento, non è giusto. 
Ma non è neanche la fine del mondo ... boh, dipende dai tradimenti ... certi sono molto brutti!
Io mi assumo le mie di responsabilità ... e ci lavoro. E lui le sue ... e ci lavora ... 
Ma ora stiamo parlando, dei problemi di coppia ... 

Infine, quello che per me conta è, la voglia di andare avanti, la voglia di crescere ...
Riconoscere, che si ha fallito ... e aver fallito, non significa essere dei falliti. 

Credo, che la differenza tra il mio ed io tuo punto di vista ... è molto fine ... 
Ma per me è importante. Perché capisco ... ma tradire, non sta nella mia indole (per ora). 
Cioè, non è il tema con qui mi devo interrogare ... quella soglia, non la ho passata io ... 


sienne


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *Nella vita ci sono momenti di debolezza che ci rendono più difficile dire di no agli altri e a noi stessi. Non è solo questione di ubriacatura, ci sono periodi dove le nostre barriere ideologiche possono cadere con un soffio ben calibrato. *Poi c'è l'ingegneria sociale. Non nego che si scelga sempre, ma sostengo che talvolta si scelga in condizioni in cui si è portati a sbagliare. Un esempio può essere il marito che per problemi vari di ménage famigliare non ha disponibilitá sessuale da parte della moglie, per mesi. La sua barriera contro errori come il tradimento, secondo te è più forte o più debole dell'amico che va a letto con la propria moglie tutte le sere? Di esempi ce ne sono infiniti.
> 
> S*B


quoto


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> cioè, vorrei cercare di chiarire una cosa:
> 
> ...



Sul primo neretto.
Io non ho mai giustificato Mattia.
Ho solo capito perchè ha tradito il nostro noi, anteponendo la facocera a me.

Il secondo neretto. Nemmeno io ho l'indole della traditrice e non ho mai tradito la fiducia di nessuno.
Io non racconto che credo nella fedeltà sessuale, che sarò fedele e tutto il resto.
E ti do la scelta, prima, se stare con una donna come me o no.
Dov'è il tradimento?
Quando parlo di diversamente fedele, intendo questo.


Mattia mi ha tradita invece.
Perchè mi ha raccontato che la fedeltà su tutti i fronti era importante. Basilare. Che mai e poi mai sarebbe andato con un altra donna. 
E che io, in quanto diversamente fedele, avrei dovuto promettergli fedeltà totale perchè non solo non mi avrebbe perdonata, ma ne sarebbe uscito distrutto.
Sarebbe morto.

E quella soglia l'ha passata lui.
Non io.
Io sono stata fedele. Fedelissima, anche su cose che personalmente non capivo e a cui non davo importanza. Per lui. 
Non volevo che morisse dentro per me.
Ma ad un certo punto qualcosa si è spaccato e lui ha oltrepassato quella soglia.
Colpa mia e colpa sua.
Ma sempre senza nessuna giustificazione.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Ma mille volte no.
> E' un errore. Punto.
> E non si fucila qualcuno per un errore. Uno sbandamento. Un qualcosa che è limitato nel tempo e che poi rientra.
> ...


Urca ma non vengo capita neanche in frasi brevi. Ho scritto "chi tradisce agisce (il disagio) e sceglie questo invece di uscire dal rapporto" significa che il rapporto lo vuole! Certo che voleva  e vuole star con te, altrimenti ti avrebbe lasciata non tradita! Meglio sarebbe riuscire a trovare un modo diverso che faccia meno male.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Urca ma non vengo capita neanche in frasi brevi. Ho scritto "chi tradisce agisce (il disagio) e sceglie questo invece di uscire dal rapporto" significa che il rapporto lo vuole! Certo che voleva  e vuole star con te, altrimenti ti avrebbe lasciata non tradita! Meglio sarebbe riuscire a trovare un modo diverso che faccia meno male.





chiedo venia.


----------



## Spider (21 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sto dicendo che il fatto che tuo marito non faccia sesso con te non esclude che ti ami. E anche che comprendo benissimo che non fare sesso col proprio compagno è dura, ma che se il rapporto di coppia funziona lo stesso vale la pena di mantenerlo in vita. Anche trovando una valvola di sfogo fuori senza far soffrire il marito come fai appunto tu senza che ti si possa rimproverare NULLA. Sintetizzato.


essenove!!!
entro cosi a gamba tesa...
cosi mi puoi sempre spaccare la faccia e gridare al ...*falllo*!
ma che cazzo dovrebbe fare la Farfalla,
cercarsi un oggettino di 20 cm, colorato e con le batterie????
se quello non scopa non scopa.
è dura, ammettiamolo.
bisognerebbe vedere la dignità.
questo si.

p.s. discorso a parte che ammazzerei tutti i traditori.
ma qui sono talmente pochi...


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> essenove!!!
> entro cosi a gamba tesa...
> cosi mi puoi sempre spaccare la faccia e gridare al ...*falllo*!
> ma che cazzo dovrebbe fare la Farfalla,
> ...


Gentaglia....


----------



## Spider (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gentaglia....


proprio...


----------



## Spider (21 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> proprio...


anzi, proprio, proprio.
una razzaccia a parte.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> anzi, proprio, proprio.
> una razzaccia a parte.



oserei dire...diversamente umani


----------



## Spider (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> oserei dire...diversamente umani


infatti!!!
hanno un organo sessuale e due cervelli!
più diversi di cosi....


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti!!!
> hanno un organo sessuale e due cervelli!
> più diversi di cosi....


----------



## Spider (21 Aprile 2013)

non speravo tanto!!!!!
certo è che quando invecchiano, pieni di rughe e acciacchi...
cambiano pelle...e tornano *ugualmente umani*.

p.s... e pure rompicazzo!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2013)

io voglio sapere e poter decidere .
nessuno può arrogarsi una decisione per conto dell'altro ; se ritenevi fosse una cosa insopportabile per lui non dovevi farla, se pensi che non sia grave spiegalo, lo capirà.
altrimenti c'è comunque una parte di rapporto che non è chiara che comincia a riempirsi di cose non dette, taciute che costruirà mattone su mattone una barriera sempre più impenetrabile.

:singleeye:ao'


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, non scherzo. Mi sembra come quegli altri aggettivi di cui si parlava altrove (moralista, incoerente) che spostano una discussione sul piano della delegittimazione dello scrivente invece di continuare a restare in argomento.



se secondo me l'intransigenza non è una qualità, delegittimo lo scrivente?

o forse ho capito male, boh


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> se secondo me l'intransigenza non è una qualità, delegittimo lo scrivente?
> 
> o forse ho capito male, boh


Per hai capito. Se usi un giudizio per delegettimare lo scrivente vale qualsiasi termine scelto. Per me sei moralista e incoerente :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io voglio sapere e poter decidere .
> nessuno può arrogarsi una decisione per conto dell'altro ; se ritenevi fosse una cosa insopportabile per lui non dovevi farla, se pensi che non sia grave spiegalo, lo capirà.
> altrimenti c'è comunque una parte di rapporto che non è chiara che comincia a riempirsi di cose non dette, taciute che costruirà mattone su mattone una barriera sempre più impenetrabile.
> 
> :singleeye:ao'


Io uso l'immagine di un fosso che si scava e diventa un baratro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti!!!
> hanno un organo sessuale e due cervelli!
> più diversi di cosi....


Come gli squali? Ah, no, quelli hanno un cervello e due organi sessuali. Beh, secondo Diletta è più o meno la stessa cosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io uso l'immagine di un fosso che si scava e diventa un baratro.


----------



## Lui (22 Aprile 2013)

tebe, ma tu in 2 ore in motel, cosa saresti riuscita a fare. dacci un elenco dettagliato.


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per hai capito. Se usi un giudizio per delegettimare lo scrivente vale qualsiasi termine scelto. Per me sei moralista e incoerente :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



ma quale giudizio ho mai usato?

ari-boh


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quale giudizio ho mai usato?
> 
> ari-boh


Vabbè :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quale giudizio ho mai usato?
> 
> ari-boh



anche un pò ipocrita ....se posso....


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche un pò ipocrita ....se posso....



ma prego, ci mancherebbe, avanti, c'è posto


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma prego, ci mancherebbe, avanti, c'è posto


e poi hai una luuuuuuuuunga coda


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e poi hai una luuuuuuuuunga coda



ma quella mica è la coda...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come gli squali? Ah, no, quelli hanno un cervello e due organi sessuali. Beh, secondo Diletta è più o meno la stessa cosa:mrgreen:


Un ot. Visto documentario sugli squali: i primi squaletti che escono dalle uova schiuse o che si sviluppano per primi nella sacca materna hanno già molta fame. Sapete di che si nutrono? Dei fratelli che stanno per nascere o ancora nelle uova. Abbastanza tosta come cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un ot. Visto documentario sugli squali: i primi squaletti che escono dalle uova schiuse o che si sviluppano per primi nella sacca materna hanno già molta fame. Sapete di che si nutrono? Dei fratelli che stanno per nascere o ancora nelle uova. Abbastanza tosta come cosa.


solo i vivipari senza placenta però.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solo i vivipari senza placenta però.


Pensa tu: se ho la sfiga di nascere da uno squalo viviparo soccombo mentre accanto a me un altro squaletto esce tranquillo e incolume dalle uova. certo che Madre Natura è ben strana ma perfetta.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quella mica è la coda...
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



O madonna e che è?
Spero non quello che penso:mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> O madonna e che è?
> Spero non quello che penso:mrgreen:



troppo lungo, dici??:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> troppo lungo, dici??:rotfl:



troppo sottile :rotfl:


----------



## devastata (22 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non ho nessuna nostalgia di quando ero un'anima candida.



Fai bene!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quella mica è la coda...
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e che è, la cintura dell'accappatoio?


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che è, la cintura dell'accappatoio?



oddio muoro!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tebe, ma tu in 2 ore in motel, cosa saresti riuscita a fare. dacci un elenco dettagliato.


E perchè io?
Chiedi a lothar scusa.
ormai vivo di ricordi.
E poi c'è un blog dettagliato di ogni sessione motelesca.




Bei. bei tempi


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E perchè io?
> Chiedi a lothar scusa.
> ormai vivo di ricordi.
> E poi c'è un blog dettagliato di ogni sessione motelesca.
> ...


no cara..anch'io e'un pezzo che solo a casa..anche se fatto alle volte tanto per farlo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no cara..anch'io e'un pezzo che solo a casa..anche se fatto alle volte tanto per farlo.


Porca miseria che deserto dei tartari.



Ora broccolo occhi verdi, che ne dici?
Certo, è vegano...sarà tutto rappuccito e deboluccio, ma tanto ormai ormai ho fatto il corso resuscito pipini deboli con Man, quindi.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca miseria che deserto dei tartari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 coraggio cara mia...prima o poi Man dovresti ribeccarlo...lo stesso io con la mia ''amica''che continua coi tvb etc..intanto pero' uno di qua'uno di la'...arrivera'il momento per entrambi...ne sono certo.

ahahahhh..allora mio esatto contrario..ieri in giardino cotto 1 kg fiore e cpn grande gioia del colesterolo..1kg salsiccia.......
prima o poi ci vedremo....stai tranqui....altro che Man,,,:smile Conte............:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un ot. Visto documentario sugli squali: i primi squaletti che escono dalle uova schiuse o che si sviluppano per primi nella sacca materna hanno già molta fame. Sapete di che si nutrono? Dei fratelli che stanno per nascere o ancora nelle uova. Abbastanza tosta come cosa.



Una specie di pulce cresce le uova dentro di sè. Sono tutte femmine tranne un maschio.
Il maschi si sviluppa prima, feconda tutte le sorelle, e muore. 
Le sorelle finiscono di svilupparsi ed escono.
La madre pulce è già morta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una specie di pulce cresce le uova dentro di sè. Sono tutte femmine tranne un maschio.
> Il maschi si sviluppa prima, feconda tutte le sorelle, e muore.
> Le sorelle finiscono di svilupparsi ed escono.
> La madre pulce è già morta.


Qualcosa non quadra. Non avrebbero altra vita che quella necessaria a riprodursi. Anche i bachi da seta quando diventano farfalle ma come bachi se la godono: mangiano e dormono.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcosa non quadra. Non avrebbero altra vita che quella necessaria a riprodursi. Anche i bachi da seta quando diventano farfalle ma come bachi se la godono: mangiano e dormono.



Eppure è così che funziona. Sì, servono solo a riprodursi e non hanno vita al di là di quello.
Per noi ogni vita deve avere oltre che uno scopo, anche un valore in se stessa, la possibilità di esprimersi, di vivere. Che sia come farfalla o come baco, come cicala o come ninfa (miii alcune ninfe di cicala possono vivere oltre 20 anni!!!)
Non così in natura. In questo caso, la propagazione della specie è primaria rispetto ad ogni altra cosa.

Qui, si assiste a un passo intermedio tra l'ermafroditismo -comune per esempio oltre che in molti vermi in grilli, cicale, mantidi (non quelle religiose)- e il bimorfismo. Il maschio esiste solo per dare la possibilità di evitare tare genetiche. In realtà il dna è unico, quello materno, il maschio permette solo di rimescolarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eppure è così che funziona. Sì, servono solo a riprodursi e non hanno vita al di là di quello.
> Per noi ogni vita deve avere oltre che uno scopo, anche un valore in se stessa, la possibilità di esprimersi, di vivere. Che sia come farfalla o come baco, come cicala o come ninfa (miii alcune ninfe di cicala possono vivere oltre 20 anni!!!)
> Non così in natura. In questo caso, la propagazione della specie è primaria rispetto ad ogni altra cosa.
> 
> Qui, si assiste a un passo intermedio tra l'ermafroditismo -comune per esempio oltre che in molti vermi in grilli, cicale, mantidi (non quelle religiose)- e il bimorfismo. Il maschio esiste solo per dare la possibilità di evitare tare genetiche. In realtà il dna è unico, quello materno, il maschio permette solo di rimescolarlo.


Non cercavo uno scopo in farfalle e pulci. I tempi mi sembravano troppo brevi per animali che praticamente non hanno quasi il tempo di nutrirsi.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non cercavo uno scopo in farfalle e pulci. I tempi mi sembravano troppo brevi per animali che praticamente non hanno quasi il tempo di nutrirsi.



Il maschio non si nutre infatti. Si forma, insemina, e muore. Il nutrimento necessario lo trova nell'uovo, e nel corpo della madre forse (qua non sono certa di ricordarmi, non so le le bestiole si cibano del corpo della madre o no.)


----------

